# Berlusconi vuole riprendere Kakà



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Aggiornamento 5 giugno 
Stando al Corriere dello Sport Berlusconi avrebbe espresso la propria intenzione di riportare al Milan Ricardo Kakà, dopo i tentativi falliti un anno fa, per veder tornare a giocare la sua squadra con 4-3-1-2.



Aggiornamento 15 maggio 
Kakà disposto a tutto pur di tornare? 
Secondo il "Quotidiano Sportivo", secondo cui Kakà vorrebbe tornare in rossonero e pur di tornare al Milan sarebbe disposto a ridursi nettamente l'ingaggio che attualmente percepisce.


2 febbraio 
Secondo il portale iberico Fichajes.com Kakà avrebbe deciso di restare al Real Madrid fino al giugno in attesa che venga trovata la soluzione che gli consenta di ritornare al Milan.


Secondo Spormediaset il Milan non avrebbe smesso di pensare al ritorno di Kakà e potrebbe aver solo rinviato l'arrivo del brasiliano a giugno in attesa di dare corso a qualche altra cessione che permetta poi di investire.



1 febbraio 
Adriano Galliani ha parlato a Mediaset Premium di Ricardo Kakà: "La storia è definitivamente finita. La richiesta era di 18 milioni, tenendo conto dell'età e del costo del salario era francamente impossibile".


30 gennaio 
Sky: Kakà resta al Real Madrid almeno fino a Giugno.

28 gennaio 
Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Balotelli non sarabbe l'unico giocatore che potrebbe arrivare, sempre aperta la possibilità per Kakà con la possibile partenza di Boateng verso Londra sponda City.


27 gennaio
Karanka sulla non convocazione di Kakà: "la situazione per lui è la stessa di prima, il mercato è aperto e c'è tempo fino al 31. C'è gente che ha riconosciuto di voler acquistare Ricardo e vediamo come va a finire. Fino al 31 si cercherà la migliore soluzione per tutti. Se rimane qui sarà un'opportunità in più per noi"


26 gennaio 
AS dalla Spagna: Kakà non convocato per la possibile cessione al Milan. Unico giocatore tra i disponibili non convocato, incluso nella lista anche il nuovo arrivato Diego Lopez.


Galliani: “Kakà e Drogba no al 101%, Balotelli no al 99,9%”
Di Marzio

Ieri sera Galliani ancora pessimista su Kakà. Se il Real abbasserà le pretese, nei prossimi giorni il Milan potrebbe decidere di fare una piccola offerta. O il Milan decide di fare uno sforzo importante o non se ne fa nulla. Le cifre in ballo sono altissime
Di Marzio


25 gennaio 
Secondo Di Marzio, che rileva come Bronzetti sia ancora a Madrid, il Milan farà un'ultima offerta al ribasso al Real per avere Kakà a titolo definitivo.

Mourinho spinge Kakà verso Milano: <A Madrid non s'è visto il vero Kakà. Il Milan può essere una buona soluzione ma è del Real>
Laudisa

Alfredo Pedullà riferisce sul suo sito di una clamorosa riapertura nelle ultime ore. Ci sono stati contatti importanti poco fa e al momento si sta ragionando sul prezzo del cartellino.

*Aggiornamento 22 gennaio 

Laudisa dice che la trattativa non è finita

Il Real ha chiesto 12 milioni per Kakà. Dopo lo stop di Galliani notte di riflessione. Nuovo contatto in giornata
*

Aggiornamento 21 Gennaio:

*Trattativa saltata, lo annuncia lo stesso Galliani:"*
“E’ saltata la trattativa per Kakà. Rinunciamo, non è praticabile a causa della fiscalità. L’operazione è fallita un’ora fa, eravamo d’accordo su tutto"

*Di Marzio: Il Real voleva circa 20 milioni.*

*I margini di una riapertura della trattativa sono molto ridotti. Telefonata infuocata tra Galliani e Perez. La trattativa si potrebbe riaprire a Giugno.

Di Marzio*
Aggiornamento 17 gennaio

Kakà a Sky Sport lancia la bomba:" *Per tornare al Milan sono disposto a tutto. Non è una situazione piacevole per me al Real, io ho già dato la mia disponibilità al Milan per trovare una soluzione. A Milano ho vissuto momenti bellissimi della mia vita"*

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Kakà potrebbe tornare al Milan perché il ritorno in rossonero gli permetterebbe di lottare per un posto in Nazionale. Adriano Galliani in Brasile parlerà con il padre di Kakà di questa operazione.


15 gennaio 

Secondo El Mundo Deportivo, il presidente del Real Madrid avrebbe deciso di liberarsi di Kakà per i costi eccessivi del suo ingaggio.

16 gennaio 
Galliani chiude al ritorno di Kakà ma intanto il brasiliano è stato avvistato a Milano a cena in compagnia di alcuni calciatori del Milan.

*Aggiornamento 
Intervista bomba di Kakà a SkySport24: "Per tornare al Milan sono disposto a tutto. Non è una situazione piacevole per me al Real, io ho già dato la mia disponibilità al Milan per trovare una soluzione. A Milano ho vissuto momenti bellissimi della mia vita"*

17 gennaio 
Sky Sport scrive di una trattativa ufficiale per Kakà tra Real e Milan.

*Per tgcom24: Bomba di mercato: Milan-Kakà, affare fatto*

*Galliani a Sky Sport: "Mi hanno fatto molto piacere le parole di kakà, al momento non ho notizie da dare. C'è stato un incontro con Mino Raiola, è normale che sia passato dalla nostra sede. E' difficile vedere Kakà in rossonero, vedremo.."*

Di Marzio: La trattativa tra i due club è iniziata. Quando il Milan sente Kakà parlare così cade in tentazione. Il Real vuole liberarsene. La buona volontà c'è, ma le difficoltà sono date dalle cifre. L'unica strada percorribile è un prestito di 18 mesi. Sembra difficile che il Real possa accettare il prestito gratuito. Bisognerà capire anche quanto Kakà sia disposto a ridursi l'ingaggio.

18 gennaio 
Kakà fa lo sconto: 7,5 milioni di euro all'anno ma per Galliani è ancora troppo. Ne offre 5
Laudisa

C'è l'appuntamento: Galliani martedì va a Madrid per provare a chiudere

Laudisa

Marca - il Real vuole 25 milioni per Kakà

19 gennaio 
Milan e Real già d'accordo per il prestito di 24 mesi, ma Kakà deve dimezzarsi lo stipendio. Galliani martedì vola a Madrid

Laudisa

*Da Sportmediaset: Kakà-Milan, il Real Madrid dà l'ok*

Galliani:"Ci sono giorni che sono ottimista e giorni che sono pessimista, oggi sono un po pessimista, serve un grande sforzo da parte del Milan, del Real Madrid e da parte di Kakà." Ha pure dichiarato che partirà martedi per Madrid "se ne varrà la pena".


----------



## walter 22 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Di Kakà di ritorno al Milan ne sentiremo parlare in ogni finestra di mercato fino al giorno del suo ritiro agonistico. Ma in questo momento lo riprenderei al volo.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2012)

Era da fare l'estate scorsa, ora non so più quanto valga la pena. Certo che un centrocampista dai piedi buoni non ci fa male di certo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono contrario ai ritorni ma visto come siamo messi serebbe meglio di niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2012)

Andrebbe benissimo per sostituire Robinho, e per mandare Boateng a farsi un po' di panchina/tribuna.
Ma serve anche un attaccante di peso là davanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Dicembre 2012)

Non viene per il semplice fatto che questo vuole tanti soldi. Vada in america


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Come al solito i giornalisti sul nostro mercato si sbizzarriscono con le idee e operazione piu' svariate!


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2012)

Se prendere Kakà significa far fuori Boateng lo firmo con il sangue.


----------



## honestsimula (24 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

ogni apertura di mercato di parla di kakà cambiate un po giornalisti su


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2012)

Non penso proprio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2012)

Io penso che non verrà non tanto per lo stipendio, ma perchè il problema di Kakà al Real attualmente è solo Mourinho.
E Mourinho verrà presto fatto fuori... se poi arriverà Ancelotti, come si dice, Kakà da là non si muove più.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Kakà non cambierà squadra e se lo fa, è per andare negli stati uniti. Il Milan (giustamente) non vuole spendere tanto per ingaggiare un giocatore che viene da 3-4 stagioni altalenanti.


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Dicembre 2012)

Galliani un mesetto fa aveva incontrato in gran segreto perez, mah. Sta di fatto che là non gioca quasi mai, quando gli viene dato qualche minuto è criticato al primo errore da stampa e pubblico. Inoltre è ancora molto legato al milan, è quasi confermato che abbia iscritto il figlio alla scuola calcio del milan aperta da poco a madrid (girano foto).


----------



## Butcher (24 Dicembre 2012)

Under 22! cit.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2012)

cioè, sbologniamo binho e pato, per dare la somma degli ingaggi di questi 2 a kakà ? 

geniale.  

ma piuttosto lo do a drogba per 6 mesi.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Stando a quanto riportato da Fichajes il Real Madrid sarebbe disposto a cedere Kakà senza ricevere un euro in cambio.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Gennaio 2013)

Certo ma il problema rimane sempre quello dello stipendio. Figuriamoci se questo si abbassa lo stipendio


----------



## Aphex (14 Gennaio 2013)

...Ad ogni dannatissima sessione di mercato


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Posti da extracomunitario già occupati da Gabriel e Zapata!!!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> ...Ad ogni dannatissima sessione di mercato



....finché non si ritira, sarà così temo.


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Posti da extracomunitario già occupati da Gabriel e Zapata!!!



Ha il passaporto italiano Ricky


----------



## Re Ricardo (14 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Posti da extracomunitario già occupati da Gabriel e Zapata!!!




È italiano. Difficile si muova a gennaio, in ogni caso.


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Azz.. che sbagli io ci può stare, ma anche calciomercato.com no.. che gente preparata!

[MENTION=129]DennyJersey[/MENTION] non si possono riportare link nè fare copia/incolla.

@Blue: Sorry! Era per dimostrare il granchio preso in comune con cotanta testata!


----------



## Ale (14 Gennaio 2013)

scordiamoci sto tipo di giocatori...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2013)

ahaha non ci credo mi mancava in questa sessione di mercato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se prendere Kakà significa far fuori Boateng lo firmo con il sangue.


Scambio alla pari.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Gennaio 2013)

e bastaaaaaa


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Quanti anni ha? 30 dite? Ok, non rientra nella nuova politica imposta dal Cav


----------



## Sanfuka (14 Gennaio 2013)

..magari...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quanti anni ha? 30 dite? Ok, non rientra nella nuova politica imposta dal Cav



Kakà ....colpo "elettorale"......di Silvio?


----------



## tequilad (15 Gennaio 2013)

Basta.


----------



## MilanWorld (15 Gennaio 2013)

Dalla Spagna

Il Real ha deciso di liberarsi di Kakà ed è disposto a cederlo gratis. Se si riduce l'ingaggio può tornare al Milan


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo El Mundo Deportivo, il presidente del Real Madrid avrebbe deciso di liberarsi di Kakà per i costi eccessivi del suo ingaggio.


----------



## SpottyTeux (15 Gennaio 2013)

Beh in questo momento sarebbe grasso che cola...


----------



## honestsimula (15 Gennaio 2013)

ma tanto lo dicono a ogni sessione e non arriva mai...


----------



## Albijol (15 Gennaio 2013)

Io Kaka a 6 milioni netti l'anno fino al 2015 non lo disdegnerei


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tanto poi come sempre non arriva


----------



## aklos (15 Gennaio 2013)

Non credo arriverà....

c'è solo una linea di pensiero che regge kakà al milan..ed è quella dell'età.

Il milan del futuro avrà Mastour in quella posizione, ma ci vogliono 2/3 anni....proprio quelli che garantirebbe un trentunenne come kakà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Schifo


----------



## Re Ricardo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Coppa del re stasera: a sorpresa si accomoda in tribuna


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Gennaio 2013)

quest'estate lo schifavo, ma credo che se arrivasse sarebbe quanto meno più dignitoso di quell'aborto di boateng. 

e lo dico senza neanche sapere in quali condizioni fisiche sia, lo accetterei anche a scatola chiusa. 

conoscendo ricky, è uno che almeno si impegna, e non si è mai atteggiato a superstar, al contrario del coatto ghanese, che sembra entrato in un tunnel senza sbocchi.


----------



## AndrasWave (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ma basta per favore... basta!!!!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Gennaio 2013)

E dai ragazzi, non se ne puo' piu' co sto Kakà.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Il discorso è sempre lo stesso: questa squadra non ha personalità, non ha leader. Kakà porterebbe un vagone di queste cose qui. Ecco perchè servirebbe come il pane. Poi c'è chi dice che è finito, non sono d'accordo, non è più quell'alieno che abbiamo conosciuto noi per il semplice fatto che fisicamente non ha più quella straripanza, ma non dimenticate che ha tecnica e sa giocare a calcio. 
Vi basta ricordare l'amichevole estiva contro di noi, in 10 minuti ha fatto due assist al bacio, cosa che in questa rosa del Milan non esiste un centrocampista che sia uno che sappia fare un dannato assist.

Kakà libero a zero con un ingaggio ridotto (3-4mln) non capisco come si faccia a non sognarlo. Prego mattina e sera perchè arrivi un calciatore di questo livello a quelle condizioni.


----------



## Francy (15 Gennaio 2013)

A me andrebbe bene, ma non a 6 mln di stipendio... Massimo 3-4...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Gennaio 2013)

M il discorso non è quello di volerlo riprendere o meno, ovvio che al momento sarebbe oro in questa squadra. Ma notizie come queste ormai sono come barzellette.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Gennaio 2013)

È da quando vedevo Kakà i primi tempi che sostenevo il problema con il quale avrebbe dovuto fare i conti man mano che la sua età sarebbe avanzata..lo dicevo anche qui spessissimo.
Kakà aveva nella progressione e nella velocità assurda, la sua arma e infatti nello stretto non era un fenomeno, anzi.
Ora come ora è ovvio che al Milan lui possa dare una mano ma sono scettico riguardo l'effettiva efficenza..se da una parte abbiamo un centrocampo osceno e il tasso tecnico di Kakà può aiutare..dall'altro la sua immobilità non aiuterebbe la squadra e si vivacchierebbe aspettando in estate FORSE qualche colpo decente.
Il ritorno di Kakà per me sarebbe figlio dei ritorni di Sacchi, Capello, Sheva...tutti avvenimenti deleteri per la storia del Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta Bronzetti ha visitato Via Turati stamattina.

All'uscita avrebbe detto "Vado a Madrid".

Lo hanno messo nell'articolo di Beckam però... Bronzetti è anche il suo procuratore per caso?


----------



## Ale (16 Gennaio 2013)

quando era al Milan ogni estate era quella giusta per andarsene e da quando e' a madrid ogni estate deve ritornare 

siamo talmente scarsi ragazzi che non mi sembra il caso di fare gli schizzinosi..kaka e drogba e arriviamo terzi. il problema e' che vengono saponetta e centurione..sticazzi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2013)

Certo,poi per pagare il suo ingaggio dobbiamo vendere Elsha.
Ma per carità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sky ha contattato subito Galliani per sapere della visita di Bronzetti, e perchè sia subito partito per Madrid.
Il Milan avrebbe risposto che Kakà non è l'obiettivo.

Mah, vedremo....


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque sono dell'idea che Kakà se lascia Madrid lo fa per tornare in Brasile, andare in Usa o Qatar.


----------



## Milo (16 Gennaio 2013)

ma bronzetti chi rappresenta oltre a kakà? specialmente per madrid


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma bronzetti chi rappresenta oltre a kakà? specialmente per madrid



Bronzetti è un intermediario di mercato per operazioni Spagna-Italia e viceversa. Non è il procuratore di nessuno in particolare, lavora per chi gli chiede di mediare un trattativa tra queste due nazioni.


----------



## Milo (16 Gennaio 2013)

su internet ho cercato bronzetti, mi ha portato sulle sue news, parlano anche di oggi e dice che ci dà quasi per sicuro che và a prenderci lassana diarra!

voi che dite??

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Bronzetti è un intermediario di mercato per operazioni Spagna-Italia e viceversa. Non è il procuratore di nessuno in particolare, lavora per chi gli chiede di mediare un trattativa tra queste due nazioni.




non sapevo, grazie per la dritta


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> su internet ho cercato bronzetti, mi ha portato sulle sue news, parlano anche di oggi e dice che ci dà quasi per sicuro che và a prenderci lassana diarra!
> 
> voi che dite??
> 
> ...



Diarra è andato in Russia a prendere un botto di soldi l'estate scorsa. Quindi no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sky dice Carvalho, anche se è vecchio e non può giocare la Champions...

Io se devo essere sincero alle smentite di Galliani e del Milan come al solito non faccio affidamento, Kakà è stato messo ancora fuori rosa proprio ieri e ci sono quei mezzi indizi di Suma....

Bronzetti è stato in ballo due mesi per Kakà quest'estate, credo che il colpo "elettorale" alla fine sarà lui.


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Gennaio 2013)

Vista l'attuale incapacità del milan di creare gioco sarebbe grasso che cola.. magari!
I giovani vanno mixati con gente d'esperienza.. lo dicono tutti e lo sappiamo tutti. A certe cifre non sarebbe male.


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky dice Carvalho, anche se è vecchio e non può giocare la Champions...
> 
> Io se devo essere sincero alle smentite di Galliani e del Milan come al solito non faccio affidamento, Kakà è stato messo ancora fuori rosa proprio ieri e ci sono quei mezzi indizi di Suma....
> 
> Bronzetti è stato in ballo due mesi per Kakà quest'estate, credo che il colpo "elettorale" alla fine sarà lui.



Io non credo sarà Kakà. Per il semplice fatto che per quanto il brasiliano si voglia ridurre l'ingaggio rimarrebbe comunque troppo alto. Per venire al Milan deve scendere sotto i 4, secondo voi Kakà è disposto a ridursi di 2/3 l'ingaggio? 

Per me rimane ancora a Madrid oppure se va via è per andare a prender un botto di soldi tipo un USA.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2013)

Notizia ciclica.
In Estate Kakà raggiungerà Pato


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Notizia ciclica.
> In Estate Kakà raggiungerà Pato



Secondo me i nostri pensano sul serio a riprenderlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me anche torna in brasile in estate.


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque tra un Bronzetti e l'altro è spuntato anche Gaetano Paolillo in sede oggi pomeriggio, immortalato da Sky, coincidenze perlomeno curiose..


----------



## Facciosnaooo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà oggi era a Milano, strano nessuno lo riporti!


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Kakà oggi era a Milano, strano nessuno lo riporti!



esatto!!sembra che sia ora a cena con alcuni giocatori del milan,secondo quanto riportato da calciomercatoweb


----------



## Facciosnaooo (16 Gennaio 2013)

La mia ragazza l'ha visto in zona Brera con la moglie alle 18 e 30, magari son venuti a far shopping e basta..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2013)

Un po' troppe coincidenze oggi eh...

Tra l'altro non l'hanno riportato in tanti ma anche il procuratore Paolillo è stato in Via turati.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> La mia ragazza l'ha visto in zona Brera con la moglie alle 18 e 30, magari son venuti a far shopping e basta..



umh!!mi pare strano!!c'è sotto qualcosa


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Gennaio 2013)

per come siamo messi adesso a livello di qualità d'organico,se arrivasse a costo zero e con uno stipendio giusto,non mi strapperei di certo i capelli.Abbiamo elementi peggiori di lui in rosa attualmente


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> per come siamo messi adesso a livello di qualità d'organico,se arrivasse a costo zero e con uno stipendio giusto,non mi strapperei di certo i capelli.Abbiamo elementi peggiori di lui in rosa attualmente



In rosa non ne abbiamo uno che possa essere considerato superiore a Kaka'.


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco dove sono andati stamattina ahahah


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio: costi troppo alti per Kakà


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto cena con Robinho


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi ricapitolando nel complesso... ieri messo fuori rosa da Mourinho, oggi stranamente visita consecutiva di bronzetti e Paolillo, Bronzetti riparte per Madrid, kakà stesso stasera arriva a Milano...

Mah, le coincidenze...


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Gennaio 2013)

io lo dissi in tempi non sospetti, alla fine arriva kakà


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: costi troppo alti per Kakà



Beh Di Marzio penda dalle labbra del Gal.


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

C'erano anche Antonini e Abate a cena con lui e Robinho.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> C'erano anche Antonini e Abate a cena con lui e Robinho.



Tutti quelli che devono partire


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che devono partire



 davvero, domani nello stesso ristorante Beckham a cena con Traorè e Mesbah..


----------



## DannySa (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco lo sapevo, nessun colpo interessante solo il colpo per calmare la piazza/far vedere che Kakà è tornato.
Niente di nuovo rispetto ai bellissimi anni precedenti lo scudetto di 2 anni fa, solita strategia da poveretti che vivono con l'album dei ricordi in mano.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> davvero, domani nello stesso ristorante Beckham a cena con Traorè e Mesbah..



Potrebbe essere una strategia di Galliani "Convincete Kakà a ridursi lo stipendio e vi rinnovo il contratto" LOL


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> C'erano anche Antonini e Abate a cena con lui e Robinho.



All'uscita non poteva passare il Libanese o qualcuno della Banda?


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

ahahha a meno che kaka sia stato invitato da Galliani per convincere quegli scarpari ad andarsene dal Milan


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto sulla foto con Robinho ha twittato: "Quanto mi mancava mio fratello nero!" 

Va beh si comincia coi teatrini dai, fino al 31 tiriamo con sto qua...


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: Il Milan non sapeva nulla della visita di Kakà a Milano.*


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ha parlato!! Vuole tornare!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Intervista bomba di Kakà a SkySport24: "Torno al Milan. Mi riduco le stipendio, sono disposto a tutto"


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

ora votate silvio mi raccomando eh , sciagurati!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sul sito di Di Marzio trovate tutto.
Stava preparando l'intervista quel volpone....


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Mah


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dite che fosse tutto preparato?


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Non ci sputo sopra visti gli altri nomi che circolano ma quest'operazione è lo specchio di quanto siano falsi e incompetenti nella nostra dirigenza, detto ciò spero che farà bene è stato uno dei giocatori che ho amato di più...


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

*"Per tornare al Milan sono disposto a tutto. Non è una situazione piacevole per me al Real, io ho già dato la mia disponibilità al Milan per trovare una soluzione. A Milano ho vissuto momenti bellissimi della mia vita"*


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dite che fosse tutto preparato?



C'è dietro B. 100%, venerdì sera ne parlerà anche a canale 5...


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Politica


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

siamo specialisti in teatrini


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *"Per tornare al Milan sono disposto a tutto. Non è una situazione piacevole per me al Real, io ho già dato la mia disponibilità al Milan per trovare una soluzione. A Milano ho vissuto momenti bellissimi della mia vita"*



A questo punto secondo me lo riprendono.


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2013)

A sto punto se deve tornare che torni, almeno la piantano con sta pantomima, avrà perso metà della sua efficacia senza l'accelerazione, ma a livello tecnico tutto il centrocampo attuale non vale la metà di lui.


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh ragazzi va considerato attaccante eh, spero non ce lo propinino come centrocampista perché se no è la fine davvero...


----------



## hiei87 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Al di là dei risultati che sul breve periodo potrebbe portare questa operazione (non nascono che in questo Milan anche un Kakà al 50% potrebbe essere utile), credo che sul lungo periodo malediremmo questo affare come una disgrazia....
La linea giovane....a sto punto mi prendo anzi Beckham....


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Gennaio 2013)

quotato 1,01 presentazione in pompa magna con berlusca in tiro


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Gennaio 2013)

ma il real è disposto al prestito ? una roba di 6 mesi e poi in estate lo cedono in brasile ? 

oppure si parla di cessione a titolo definitivo ? non abbiamo i soldi per pagare un ingaggio di 5-6 mln, figuriamoci se ci dobbiamo aggiungere pure quelli per il cartellino....

a meno che non si sacrifichino i 15 mln di pato + una sostanziosa aggiunta, boh, il nano per raccattare voti è capace di tutto.....vediamo...


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma il real è disposto al prestito ? una roba di 6 mesi e poi in estate lo cedono in brasile ?
> 
> oppure si parla di cessione a titolo definitivo ? non abbiamo i soldi per pagare un ingaggio di 5-6 mln, figuriamoci se ci dobbiamo aggiungere pure quelli per il cartellino....
> 
> a meno che non si sacrifichino i 15 mln di pato + una sostanziosa aggiunta, boh, il nano per raccattare voti è capace di tutto.....vediamo...



Avevo letto che a Madrid sono disposti a lasciarlo partire gratis a titolo definitivo visto quanto percepisce e quanto non lo sopportino più...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dite che fosse tutto preparato?



Si, stasera sono stato tutto il tempo su Sky e posso dirlo con certezza: Peppe di Stefano, a fine intervista con galliani, quando ormai parlavano di tutt'altro, ha ritirato fuori una domanda stranissima: "Ma lei quanto tempo è che non vede Kakà di persona?"
Sapevano già che Kakà era a Milano, anche se poi Di Marzio ha fatto finto di nulla
E' possibile anche che Robinho e Kakà abbiano spoilerato il sorpresone elettorale, no nera certo previsto che saltasse fuori tutto stasera...

Se trovate l'intervista di Di Stefano a galliani, a me risulta palese che anche Beckam è stato preso, Galliani rideva troppo ed era imbarazzato.


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, stasera sono stato tutto il tempo su Sky e posso dirlo con certezza: Peppe di Stefano, a fine intervista con galliani, quando ormai parlavano di tutt'altro, ha ritirato fuori una domanda stranissima: "Ma lei quanto tempo è che non vede Kakà di persona?"
> Sapevano già che Kakà era a Milano, anche se poi Di Marzio ha fatto finto di nulla
> E' possibile anche che Robinho e Kakà abbiano spoilerato il sorpresone elettorale, no nera certo previsto che saltasse fuori tutto stasera...
> 
> Se trovate l'intervista di Di Stefano a galliani, a me risulta palese che anche Beckam è stato preso, Galliani rideva troppo ed era imbarazzato.



Sul suo Blog Pellegatti ieri ha scritto un articolo dal titolo "Rivoglio Kakà e Beckham" 

Comunque Galliani se ne uscirà con la massima “Il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce”, thank you Silvio, ecc. ecc. già lo vedo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Non so se è vero, ma dicono che Kakà ha già postato su Instagram le foto della casa a Milano.


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà gratis con uno stipendio a 4 milioni è un'offerta che non possiamo rifiutare -cit XD
Beckham gratis con uno stipendio basso..pure-cit XD

Ma sti due qua con una gamba sono un altro pianeta.

Personalmente un 4-2-3-1 con Kakà trequartista sarebbe dieci volte più forte di qualsiasi attuale formazione, senza contare il doping psicologico che avrebbe El Shaarawy, questo qua ad avere Kakà che gli passa il pallone si esalta il doppio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà-Faraone è una coppia sulla carta devastante, peccato non ci sia una punta di peso là davanti..

Ma allora pensate che Boateng sia andato con i procuratori in sede a lamentarsi per questo?


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Kakà-Faraone è una coppia sulla carta devastante, peccato non ci sia una punta di peso là davanti..
> 
> Ma allora pensate che Boateng sia andato con i procuratori in sede a lamentarsi per questo?



Potrebbe, avrà pensato "oh cavolo..se arriva kakà si accorgono che come trequartista faccio schifo"


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque diciamoci tutti la verità, unica e sola.
Se questo arriva e fa un gol, non c'é uno di noi che non salta sul divano, vederlo segnare, pure in sedia a rotelle, è troppo.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Comunque diciamoci tutti la verità, unica e sola.
> Se questo arriva e fa un gol, non c'é uno di noi che non salta sul divano, vederlo segnare, pure in sedia a rotelle, è troppo.



Io non saró tra quelli. Esulterei solo perché il Milan ha segnato.

Ma per favore, basta stipendi esagerati, progetto giovani, saponara, poi riprendiamo Kakà se sta facendo schifo dal 2008.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sono stata la prima a nn volerlo, perchè il giocatore che abbiamo venduto al real non c'è più. Ma con la penuria che abbiamo in squadra ora come ora potrebbe essere oro colato il suo arrivo


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio proprio vederlo kaka e bosco leite che accettano uno stipendio a 4 milioni, ma sopratutto il real che lo svincola per davvero


----------



## folletto (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ma tanto chi volete che arrivi ora che Berly deve sganciare anche centomila euro al giorno a Veronica


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> per come siamo messi adesso a livello di qualità d'organico,se arrivasse a costo zero e con uno stipendio giusto,non mi strapperei di certo i capelli.Abbiamo elementi peggiori di lui in rosa attualmente



Esatto. Venisse a 0 con uno stipendio da 2, lo riprenderei. Ma solo a queste condizioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vederlo kaka e bosco leite che accettano uno stipendio a 4 milioni, ma sopratutto il real che lo svincola per davvero



4? 4 sono uno stipendio da Cavani. Kakà è meglio di tutti i nostri centrocampisti ma è l'ombra di quel che era, quindi che gli si dia l'ombra del suo ingaggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

4 milioni ???? ... se veramente si vuole mettere in gioco ( e dalle parole è quello che vuole ) e vuole prendersi il mondiale in brasile DEVE ...ripeto DEVE arrivare al milan con uno stipendio non sopra i 3 milioni.... e già son pure troppo... contratto di 2 anni e via... 

solo cosi potrebbe avere senso questa operazione....

detto questo... boh... richi è sempre richi... anche solo l'idea di vederlo giocare con il faraone


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Figuratevi se viene, secondo voi il prete e Bosco scendono da 10 a 3-4? Maddai


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2013)

4 li prendono robinho e mexes, se li vuole non avrebbe manco tutti i torti. Cavani per quello che fa dovrebbero dargli 10 milioni visto che senza di lui il Napoli penserebbe solo a lottare per stare in A


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

si ho capito .. ma siccome è anche lui che vuole venire a milano e Simply è in grado di andare la dall " amico " a fare il poveretto magari ci scappa qualcosa....

cmq se non è il piu grande pacco della storia del calcio non saprei chi altro scegliere ...


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vederlo kaka e bosco leite che accettano uno stipendio a 4 milioni



Magari sì, a madrid in questi mesi/anni era arrivato a livelli di umiliazione incredibile


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kaka trequartista, Boa dirottato mezz ala, ci diranno che tecnicamente abbiamo fatto 2 colpi in uno con l operazione kaka. Per certi versi l acquisto di kaka ci fa guadagnare un giocatore comunque tecnicamente valido a centrocampo anche se a noi serve palesemente un costruttore di gioco. Io a prezzi contenuti lo farei al volo, ovviamente non santifico la dirigenza anche perche se questa operazione va a buon fine, chiude tutti gli spazi a saponara per l anno prossimo ed io preferivo meglio 1 giovane promettente che uno a fine carriera, ma questo passa il convento, sopravviviamo sui giocatori low cost, e tra quelli disponibili kaka è 10 volte sopra a tutti gli altri. Nella nostra rosa dopo il faraone sarebbe lui il piu forte.


----------



## tequilad (17 Gennaio 2013)

Il problema stipendio è relativo. Questo se vuole restare nel calcio che conta può venire solo da noi. S

Per i soldi può averli tra 3 anni andando in Usa/Arabia ecc


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Robinho a Sky Sport 24: "*Kakà? Mi piacerebbe che giocasse con me*".


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Per chi la volesse vedere, sul sito di sky c'è tutta l'intervista


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2013)

Arriverà. Linea giovani


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Gennaio 2013)

No, pietà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Gennaio 2013)

2M all'anno massimo. Con i bonus potrebbe anche arrivare a 10 per me. Tipo 8M di bonus se vinciamo la Champons


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 2M all'anno massimo. Con i bonus potrebbe anche arrivare a 10 per me. Tipo 8M di bonus se vinciamo la Champons



ma non può giocare in champions


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Gennaio 2013)

per me fanno bene se viene a queste condizioni...poi non dimentichiamo che kaka è un icona,è un giocatore che anche se ci ha lasciati ha fatto la storia del milan...per dire me lo vedo molto meglio lui a fare da chioccia ai nostri giovani che un montolivo che al milan è qui da 5 mesi!!per i giovani giocare con dei campioni,legende di questo club fa la differenza....mi immagino elsa quanto potrebbe ancora migliorare!!e poi kaka non sarà piu quello che conosciamo ma è un gran professionista ...se tiriamo su dei giovani questo è fondamentale...prendere un balotelli che ti fa gol e poi ti fa dannare con comportamenti del cavolo non so quanto convenga ora!forse dovremo avere uno spogliatoio piu coeso prima di rischiare con certi giocatori....Abbiamo bisogno di gente da milan,oltre che a livello tecnico ma anche a livello umano ...Su becks se arrivasse con uno stipendio ridotto non mi farebbe nemmeno schifo...potremo battere le punizioni finalmente.I giovani li prenderemo lo stesso,non abbiamo altra scelta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma non può giocare in champions


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Carlo Laudisa* ‏@carlolaudisa
#Milan. Il blitz di #Kaka' e' finito. Il brasiliano e' ripartito per Madrid #gds


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

certo che è ripartito l'ha detto lui che sarebbe ripartito oggi...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dentro kaka e backam
El-Bojan-Niang

Montolivo-kaka-beckema

Centrocampo che in Italia sarebbe tanta roba, forse arrivi terzo dico forse giocando una volta a settimana


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa* ‏@carlolaudisa
> #Milan. Il blitz di #Kaka' e' finito. Il brasiliano e' ripartito per Madrid #gds



Lo disse ieri a Peppino Di Stefano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2013)

Votate Silvio, ingrati 

 

Sarei contento per il ritorno di Ricky solo per rivederlo con la nostra maglia, spero faccia bene.

Per quanto riguarda lo stipendio, penso andrà a prendere più o meno lo stesso di Pato.. Con la differenza che probabilmente qualche partita lui se la farà! 

E' il meglio che potevamo aspettarci, non avrebbero preso nessun'altro, o così o con Kakà..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan fa sapere ufficialmente che non è previsto nessun incontro con Kakà per non fare sgarbi a Perez..

Eh grazie, hanno incontrato ieri sia il procuratore, sia l'intermediario con il real..


----------



## prebozzio (17 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio Kakà in fase calante che Boateng, senza alcun dubbio


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Meglio Kakà in fase calante che Boateng, senza alcun dubbio



.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Gennaio 2013)

Mossa senza senso, speriamo bene...


----------



## bargnani83 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dentro kaka e backam
> El-Bojan-Niang
> 
> Montolivo-kaka-beckema
> ...



kakà davanti la difesa è una ******* di laudisa questa estate.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque è impressionante l'abilità di Galliani nel raccontare menzogne.
Non è una critica eh, è un pregio per un dirigente.

Ieri sera aveva smentito categoricamente, anche arrabbiandosi, la cessione di Abate.
Dopo neanche un'ora il suo procuratore a Sky nega tutto e afferma che la trattativa è in corso 

Per questo io non credo nemmeno alle smentite sulla cessione di Boateng, e a questo punto io credo che ci siano enormi possibilità che vada al Galatasaray.. anche perchè non mi risulta che Snejider abbia accettato ancora l'offerta...


----------



## Brain84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Io non credo nemmeno che si chiami Adriano Galliani e che sia realmente pelato, fai tu


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Iper mega Finito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2013)

Pare abbastanza evidente che arriveranno sia lui che Beckham.
Se venisse a 0 con 3 mln di stipendio sarei favorevole.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

Spero che torni, faremmo 3 passi avanti.


----------



## Dapone (17 Gennaio 2013)

a condizioni ragionevoli (max 4mln di ingaggio) lo riprenderei ad occhi chiusi.
anche se storicamente i ritorni non sono mai stati favorevoli


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Kakà è rientrato a Madrid senza incontrare nè Galliani nè Braida*


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

*L'agente di Kakà è nella sede del Milan.*


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ricky ♡


----------



## sion (17 Gennaio 2013)

mah,io spero che torni


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Gli agenti di Kakà sono passati in sede, visita durata poco: 10 minuti*


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tutti da Giannino col Gallo adesso...


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Paolillo entra in stanza da Galliani: "vorremmo parlare di kakà"
Galliani: "Quanti soldi ci date?"
Paolillo: "arrivederci"


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Gennaio 2013)

un kaka' , vecchio , finito , rotto e zoppo da' diverse piste a tutti i nostri centocampisti sani....

a 31 anni poi.....


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Gli agenti di Kakà dovrebbero pranzare con Galliani e Braida.*


Sono incominciati gli strafogamenti!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dicono che si reincontrano oggi.
Qualcuno parlava anche di una diretta Milan Channel speciale, ma non ho il canale e quindi non posso confermare se è una balla o meno...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Gli agenti di Kakà dovrebbero pranzare con Galliani e Braida.*
> 
> 
> Sono incominciati gli strafogamenti!!!



Eccolo lì,un bel pranzettino a scrocco ci sta sempre bene


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Marca la Fluminense sarebbe pronta ad avanzare un'offerta al Real Madrid per Kakà*


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> mah,io spero che torni



Anch'io, ma solo gratis con un stipendio di 2,5 mln al massimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chi ha Milan Channel può confermare se c'è una diretta speciale di Suma? Dovrebbe essere fissata per le 13.30.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca la Fluminense sarebbe pronta ad avanzare un'offerta al Real Madrid per Kakà*



I quotidiani di Madrid li considero poco,cioè ne azzeccano poche.


----------



## yelle (17 Gennaio 2013)

Disposto a tutto per quanti soldi, esattamente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Suma avrebbe confermato la trattativa a Milan Channel, ma prendetela sempre con le pinze.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Suma a milan channel: "MIlan e Real si stanno parlando"*


----------



## Snake (17 Gennaio 2013)

here we go


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2013)

ovviamente sempre fomula prestito  ma ci risiamo e la stessa storia di quest'estate che lo volevano in prestito cosa e cambiato da allora? la fiscalità e sempre la stessa mah


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Gennaio 2013)

se prendesse 4 mln sono d'accordo con l'operazione...in italia può ancora fare la differenza,soprattutto se inserito in un contesto da lui già amato e conosciuto...sul fatto che sia possibile un suo abbassamento di ingaggio sinceramente non saprei...le alternative non sono molte rimane a marcire a madrid o se ne va(milan,squadra brasiliana)non ci sono molte squadre di un certo livello disposte a dargli 6/7 mln


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: "Perez e Berlusconi stanno trattando in prima persona"*


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Gennaio 2013)

Questa è la volta buona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2013)

dai ragazzi spero che torna...tornerà motivato, sa che con noi può tornare in Nazionale per giocare i Mondiali (da capitano) oltre all'opportunità di tornare a vincere in rossonero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Notare che Di Marzio ha per la prima volta nominato l'intervento diretto di Berlusconi, quindi si ipotizza una lunga serie di interventi televisivi futuri del presidente


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Perez e Berlusconi stanno trattando in prima persona"*



Ecco il colpo elettorale.Ma tant'è,sarà utilissimo alla causa.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbaglierò ma sarebbero più utili alla causa un difensore centrale ed un regista...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ecco il colpo elettorale.Ma tant'è,sarà utilissimo alla causa.



Il "pacchetto" elettorale consiste sicuramente in Kakà-Bechkam.

Un pacchetto "stagionato", ma sicuramente può tornare utilissimo fino a giugno.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Sbaglierò ma sarebbero più utili alla causa un difensore centrale ed un regista...



Beh hai ragione,servirebbero come il pane,però a costi contenuti è un colpo da fare.Quantomeno non avresti solo Elsha capace d'inventare.Poi a 30 anni si è ancora giovani e fisicamente sta molto bene Ricky.Vedremo.


*
Di marzio ha appena detto che i 2 clubs stanno trattando sulla base di un prestito biennale,onde evitare un ritorno in Spagna di Ricky,che affosserebbe le casse Real con la nuova tassazione.*


----------



## Dexter (17 Gennaio 2013)

a sto punto comprassero pure carvalho,prendiamo 3 vecchiarelli buoni..


----------



## Principe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh hai ragione,servirebbero come il pane,però a costi contenuti è un colpo da fare.Quantomeno non avresti solo Elsha capace d'inventare.Poi a 30 anni si è ancora giovani e fisicamente sta molto bene Ricky.Vedremo.



Sono d'accordo con te però con la situazione Ambrosini de Jong muntari serve per forza anche un centrocampista cioè ne servirebbero 2 però 1 e' assolutamente necessario , in ogni caso con Kakà cambia il modulo per forza 4 2 3 1 almeno credo cosa ne pensate ?


----------



## DannySa (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tra tutti i colpi che si potevano fare è quello che serviva meno e visto il progetto giovaniiii su cui sta puntando la società non è altro che un'altra presa in giro per tenere buona la solita fetta di tifosi romanticona e nostalgica, altro fumo negli occhi, come ogni anno si guarda a questo piuttosto che ai veri problemi della squadra.
Per carità piuttosto che niente meglio Kakà, mi andrebbe bene se venisse accompagnato da un altro acquisto in attacco/centrocampo ma così non sa proprio di nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te però con la situazione Ambrosini de Jong muntari serve per forza anche un centrocampista cioè ne servirebbero 2 però 1 e' assolutamente necessario , in ogni caso con Kakà cambia il modulo per forza 4 2 3 1 almeno credo cosa ne pensate ?



Beh qualcosa può arrivare in quel ruolo.Per il futuro abbiamo quasi preso(arriverà a Giugno)Jorginho del Verona.Deve crescere molto ma può essere un ottimo elemento in quel settore.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> , in ogni caso con Kakà cambia il modulo per forza 4 2 3 1 almeno credo cosa ne pensate ?



Sarebbe l'ideale, ma sappiamo tutti l'intelligenza di Allegri....

Montolivo Muntari
Bojan Kaka Faraone
Niang


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Perez e Berlusconi stanno trattando in prima persona"*



Numerose imprecazioni volano dalla mia postazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Purtroppo i problemi della squadra restano.

Ma secondo me è una mossa giusta fare crescere i vari El Sharaawy, Saponara e Bojan con accanto gente che in quel ruolo ha fatto storia. Non dimentichiamo che i vari Faraone e Saponara si dichiarano idoli di Kakà.

Chi ci perde in questa storia sarà il sig. Boateng. 
Vorrei proprio sapere a questo punto di cosa aveva parlato in sede con i due procuratori.. neanche una settimana fa... 
Voleva andare via dall' Italia per il razzismo o perchè i suoi spazi saranno ulteriormente ridotti?


----------



## Aphex (17 Gennaio 2013)

Se non fossimo così disperati avrei già scritto due o tre pagine di insulti, ma purtroppo Kakà in questo Milan e in questa Serie A ci sta eccome.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

kaka se arriva è il mioglior giocatore della rosa


----------



## Brain84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo messi cosi male che ora come ora sono contento se torna Kakà..anche se di per se non credo servirà a molto


----------



## Graxx (17 Gennaio 2013)

La trattativa per Kakà dimostra ancora una volta come Galliani e co facciano mercato senza un minimo di programmazione...si stava puntando sui giovani...ottimo perfetto...quante volte lo abbiamo chiesto..ripartiamo da zero con i migliori giovani...stava iniziando qualcosa che mi sarebbe piaciuto...poi ad un certo punto...Kakà...30 anni...un giocatore secondo me agli sgoccioli della sua gloriosa carriera (solo al Milan ha fatto cose immense) con uno stipendio infinito che toglierà risorse utili a costruire un squadra decente adesso ma che magari nel tempo sarebbe diventata grande...la mia speranza è che non arrivi...ma purtroppo non verrò accontentato..sarà pubblicizzato come l'acquisto dell'anno e...il mercato finirà li...sia quello di gennaio sia quello di giugno...perchè ripeto lo stipendio di Kakà è immenso...sproporzionato...a quel punto ci tenevamo Ibra..non ho parole...che incompetenza...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta, Barbarella era in sede con i Paolillo.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: dalla Spagna filtra un NO al prestito *


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: dalla Spagna filtra un NO al prestito *



Godo. Galliani pagliaccio


----------



## peppe75 (17 Gennaio 2013)

io lo vorrei Kakà.....è un valore aggiunto alla squadra, peccato che non possa giocare la champions!
io lo spero!


----------



## robs91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Acquisto inutile anche perchè siamo fuori da tutti gli obiettivi stagionali(il terzo posto è praticamente impossibile).Ma ormai non mi incavolo neanche più,il Milan è una nobile decaduta e l' acquisto di Kakà non fa altro che confermarlo.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma..... se anche arriva kakà in che ruolo gioca nel 4-3-3?


----------



## DannySa (17 Gennaio 2013)

Prestito gratuito biennale magari, ahia non si fa nulla.
Galliani the best


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Bè c'era da immaginarselo che le voci di ieri che il real lo regalava eran cavolate pazzesche


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2013)

bè la fiscalità non è un problema, in spagna ormai è quasi uguale a quella italiana. Il Real se non lo rivuole allora che rescinda, tanto ormai a sto pacco manca solo l'asola del fiocco, tanto vale mettergliela.

Se arrivasse lui si passerebbe quasi di sicuro ad un 4-2-3-1, a meno che allegri non voglia tornare al suo maledetto 4-3-1-2 che manderebbe a quel paese il rendimento di el shaarawy, oppure potrebbe proporlo come centravanti o mezzala (per la tecnica che ha quel ruolo lo potrebbe fare tranquillamente, poi conoscendo allegri ci si aspetta di tutto)
Avere di nuovo anche solo le sue sassate da fuori area che prendono la porta diversamente da piede a banana di boateng sarebbe un miglioramento bello grosso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

L'unica cosa di cui ha paura il Real è ovviamente che il Milan non rispetti l' eventuale diritto di riscatto, non è il prestito in sè che nega.
Tutti in Europa sanno quanto sono furbi questi, vedi la storia di Aquilani o la gabola nel contratto di Tevez scoperta all'ultimo dal City.

Alla fine il Real lo mollerà sicuro in prestito per due anni (fino alla scadenza del contratto) dovrà però accertarsi che non ci siano fregature o trucchi per cui il Milan se ne liberi e lo mandi indietro prima.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Il NO eventuale al prestito nasce dal fatto che se Kakà tornasse in Spagna non usufruirebbe più dell'aliquota al 24% stipulata nel contratto del 2009,ma verrebbe praticamente raddoppiata.


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

vabbe allora non se ne nulla. o lo svincolano o niente.


----------



## sheva90 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dejauvu di Agosto, inutile illudersi.c


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


>



Sei il mio dio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Disposto a tutto ? Allora decurtati lo stipendio a 2 milioni!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Dejauvu di Agosto, inutile illudersi.c



Beh credo che stavolta si possa fare perchè hanno lavorato molto sull'operazione.Il contratto a Kakà penso sia già pronto e il Real,se il Milan da la certezza del riscatto,lo da anche in prestito.


----------



## Milangirl (17 Gennaio 2013)

se l'operazione sarà davvero a costo zero, e se kakà non chiede la luna si puo' anche fare


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo skysport24 potrebbe esserci il prestito annuale o pure biennale per i soliti problemi di fiscalità. Per l'eventuale stipendio di Kakà si parlera piu avanti.*


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Sky,sono frenetici i contatti telefonici tra Galliani e la dirigenza madridista.Si parla sulla base di un prestito annuale o biennale,per evitare che il Real abbia in futuro problemi di tassazione con Ricardo.Dopo l'eventuale accordo tra i clubs ci saranno gli incontri di rito tra la dirigenza rossonera e l'entourage del ragazzo di Brasilia.*


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Gennaio 2013)

Non è più il Kakà di una volta, ma farebbe ancora la differenza. Sarei disposto a riaverlo in squadra. 
In Italia, ora, uno come Kakà può essere ancora un lusso.

Speriamo.

E sia chiaro, io sono uno di quelli che lo odia per la sua fuga a Madrid. Specie dopo la sbandierata di maglia alla finestra.


----------



## Milangirl (17 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky,sono frenetici i contatti telefonici tra Galliani e la dirigenza madridista.Si parla sulla base di un prestito annuale o biennale,per evitare che il Real abbia in futuro problemi di tassazione con Ricardo.Dopo l'eventuale accordo tra i clubs ci saranno gli incontri di rito tra la dirigenza rossonera e l'entourage del ragazzo di Brasilia.*


Bene credo che l'affare si concluderà davvero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Mediaset invece dice che la trattativa è quasi fallita.


----------



## Milangirl (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mediaset invece dice che la trattativa è quasi fallita.


boh che dire staremo a vedere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Mediaset dà balotelli in pole al posto di Kakà.

Credo che la storia di kakà fosse una copertura....


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Gennaio 2013)

raiola è appena uscito dal retro di via Turati


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

? non si capisce piu nulla


----------



## Snake (17 Gennaio 2013)

facciamo anche i depistaggi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Potrebbe essere per la cessione di robinho.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Il club con più depistaggi della storia


----------



## Livestrong (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dio mio che pezzenti....


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

il club piu pezzente al mondo  incassano e risparmiamo per un totale di 100 milioni di euro e non hanno i soldi per prendere altri giocatori... i


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che stanno creando???Alla fine arriverà qualcuno???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

E' normale che il tifoso o i lgiornalista associ subito la presenza di Raiola con balotelli, ma razionalmente è molto più probabile che fosse lì per la cessione di Robinho.


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà e Balo con via Binho mi sentirei come dopo la champions del 2003... Sto sognando lo so non insultatemi


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

I soliti teatrini .... made by simply


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Anche Riso in via turati!

Contatto per Tevez!!!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Gennaio 2013)

se se ne andasse robinho e arrivasse kakà secondo me ci guadagneremmo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ora simply si è dato pure all'orgiareria. Fare orgie con i procuratori per raccattare qualcuno.

D'altronde quando non c'è soldo usa il corpo


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2013)

mo non arriva nessuno già lo so non voglio illudermi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Gennaio 2013)

A questo punto non nego che mi piacerebbe rivedere Ricky con la nostra maglia...


----------



## runner (17 Gennaio 2013)

diciamo che messi come siamo (anche in vista delle due partite col Barcellona) uno che tiene un po' palla come Kakà ci starebbe....


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Riso in via turati!
> 
> Contatto per Tevez!!!!!



Non mi ci far pensare.Che incubo!


----------



## Harvey (17 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> diciamo che messi come siamo (anche in vista delle due partite col Barcellona) uno che tiene un po' palla come Kakà ci starebbe....



Tralasciando che contro il Barcellona ci servirebbe una breccia nello spazio temporale, Kakà non potrebbe essere impiegato in ogni caso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ho appena letto che domani sera Berlusconi è in prima serata su Canale 5.

Scommettiamo che...


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che domani sera Berlusconi è in prima serata su Canale 5.
> 
> Scommettiamo che...



dici che fa lo show in diretta??


----------



## DennyJersey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Potrebbe darsi. In ogni caso queste parole di ricky sono balsamo per le mie orecchie. Lo so è fuori da una certa logica e forse è una buttade elettorale. Ma signori Smoking Bianco è e sempre sarà ben accetto, senza contare che ora ci fa anche comodo. Ha 30-31 anni e non sarà Pirlo, ma può fare ancora bene per almeno 3 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che domani sera Berlusconi è in prima serata su Canale 5.
> 
> Scommettiamo che...



"Io, il Brescidente Silvio Berlusconi, Brescidente del Milan, è lieto di annuciare che un grandissimo uomo. Un grandissimo giocatore. Un grandissimo cuore di questi colori, sta per tornare. Io Brescidente del Milan, sono lieto di annucciare, che dopo un sacrificio verso i miei amiti tifosi, i tifosi del Milan, sebbene la crisi ma non potevo deluderli, che Ricardo kaka è finalmente tornato e giochera di nuovo nella nostra familia"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Io, il Brescidente Silvio Berlusconi, Brescidente del Milan, è lieto di annuciare che un grandissimo uomo. Un grandissimo giocatore. Un grandissimo cuore di questi colori, sta per tornare. Io Brescidente del Milan, sono lieto di annucciare, che dopo un sacrificio verso i miei amiti tifosi, i tifosi del Milan, sebbene la crisi ma non potevo deluderli, che Ricardo kaka è finalmente tornato e giochera di nuovo nella nostra familia"



Speriamo invitino anche Biscardi alla trasmissione


----------



## Nick (17 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo TGCOM24 è fatta "Milan-Kakà, affare fatto: Ricky torna a San Siro"


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Gennaio 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Secondo TGCOM24 è fatta "Milan-Kakà, affare fatto: Ricky torna a San Siro"



io aspetto che lo dicano quelli di sky sport24..e in particolare mi fido di Di marzio


----------



## Nick (17 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io aspetto che lo dicano quelli di sky sport24..e in particolare mi fido di Di marzio



TGCOM24 è di Mediaset, per cui...


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Gennaio 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> TGCOM24 è di Mediaset, per cui...



per cui....non mi fido!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Domani Silvio darà la notizia......


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Secondo TGCOM24 è fatta "Milan-Kakà, affare fatto: Ricky torna a San Siro"



*Secondo Tgcom la notizia trapela da fonti molto vicine al Milan. Le ultime ore sono state decisive*


----------



## chicagousait (17 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi mancherebbe solo l'ufficialità


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tgcom la notizia trapela da fonti molto vicine al Milan. Le ultime ore sono state decisive*



Se Kakà vuole davvero ritornare l'affare con il Real si farà.


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Non mi fiderei troppo di tgcom...credo si siano spinti un po' troppo come in altre notizie..


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Non mi fiderei troppo di tgcom...credo si siano spinti un po' troppo come in altre notizie..



...tra poche ore si saprà la verità.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

A lui sono legate gran parte delle emozioni rossonere degli ultimi 10 anni ma è un giocatore stra-finito.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A lui sono legate gran parte delle emozioni rossonere degli ultimi 10 anni ma è un giocatore stra-finito.



Meglio uno strafinito che uno che non ha mai iniziato (cioè quasi tutti i nostri giocatori)


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Inutile ripeterlo, in questo Milan, se venisse, sarebbe il miglior giocatore.


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

_Brondo Bresidente_


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Meglio uno strafinito che uno che non ha mai iniziato (cioè quasi tutti i nostri giocatori)[/QUOT
> 
> Anche questo è vero.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri lo userà come falso 9 o esterno destro


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani su Kakà:"E' difficile, difficilissimo. Quando ci proverò? Vedremo..."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Edit


----------



## MisterBet (17 Gennaio 2013)

Le trattative sono sempre difficili, difficilissime, (quasi) impossibili...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

La moglie di Kakà ha twittato adesso "Milan, see you soon"..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

TgcOm:" Kakà, il ritorno si allontana". Mah..che giornalino..


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> TgcOm:" Kakà, il ritorno si allontana". Mah..che giornalino..



Ma figurati... è praticamente fatta


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La moglie di Kakà ha twittato adesso "Milan, see you soon"..



Milano in Inglese si dice Milan. Intende la città di Milano non credo il Milan


----------



## Prinz (17 Gennaio 2013)

per curiosità, ma quando ha giocato l'ultima partita?


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> per curiosità, ma quando ha giocato l'ultima partita?



Nel week end, è entrato e dopo pochi minuti è stato espulso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> per curiosità, ma quando ha giocato l'ultima partita?



Io mi chiederei quando ha giocato l'ultima partita "bene"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Milano in Inglese si dice Milan. Intende la città di Milano non credo il Milan



Si si, intende la città.


----------



## Snake (17 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> per curiosità, ma quando ha giocato l'ultima partita?



Sabato scorso, è stato pure espulso


----------



## pennyhill (17 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> per curiosità, ma quando ha giocato l'ultima partita?



Cinque giorni fa, entrato nel secondo tempo, espulso dopo 18 minuti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Trattativa in corso... svengo. Non perché non sia contento, Kakà ora come ora è oro, ma perché sarà una telenovela senza fine fino alla fine di gennaio per poi concludersi con un nulla di fatto.


----------



## Francy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, in questo caso mi puzza troppo di acquisto elettorale. Anche se ci può tornare utile. Un leader ci servirebbe, ma solo se chiede AL MASSIMO 4 mln bonus compresi.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Trattativa in corso... svengo. Non perché non sia contento, Kakà ora come ora è oro, ma perché sarà una telenovela senza fine fino alla fine di gennaio per poi concludersi con un nulla di fatto.



È molto più probabile che arrivi Kakà che Balotelli, comunque.


----------



## DennyJersey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> TgcOm:" Kakà, il ritorno si allontana". Mah..che giornalino..



Dove? Io vedo ancora il titolo dell'affare fatto. Ragazzi rendiamoci conto che è questo che passa il convento, altrimenti.. 



È un bell'accontentarsi dai!!!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Mah, in questo caso mi puzza troppo di acquisto elettorale. Anche se ci può tornare utile. Un leader ci servirebbe, ma solo se chiede AL MASSIMO 4 mln bonus compresi.



....sarebbe palesemente un "colpo elettorale".


----------



## Francy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Fra l'altro nella casa vecchia di Kakà ci stava Pato, che adesso è andato via eheheh.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque per un quadro più _completo_

In totale, prendendo in considerazione le stagioni: 2010/11, 2011/12, e questa mezza stagione, ha giocato 3504 minuti, per dire, Ibrahimovic con il Milan ne ha giocati 3772, solo nella scorsa stagione. Vero è, che nella prima parte della stagione 2010/11 era rotto.


----------



## Francy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....sarebbe palesemente un "colpo elettorale".



Stavolta sono d'accordo. Resto della mia idea sul passato, ma stavolta vuole prendere la Lombardia per il Senato.
Detto questo un leader ci servirebbe, ma se viene ufficializzato c'è da spegnere la TV per giorni e giorni, e non si capirà più dove finisce la lingua di Galliani e Allegri e dove inizia il deretano di Berlusconi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Dove? Io vedo ancora il titolo dell'affare fatto. Ragazzi rendiamoci conto che è questo che passa il convento, altrimenti..
> 
> 
> 
> È un bell'accontentarsi dai!!!



Se poi non ti vendono El Shaarawy per pagare il debito fatto da Kakà...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Disastro economico e tecnico, ElSharaawy quasi sicuramente snaturato, disastro disastro


----------



## DennyJersey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> ...
> Se poi non ti vendono El Shaarawy per pagare il debito fatto da Kakà...



Senza dubbio. 
Va bene Kakà, ma il progetto di rifondazione deve continuare senza ulteriori e dolorose partenze. Il miglior progetto deve essere un mix fra giovani e campioni, lo abbiamo sempre auspicato. Spero che sia questo quello che pensano anche in società. Non fosse così sarò il primo a criticarli. Non ci resta che attendere e incrociare le dita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> per poi concludersi con un nulla di fatto.



Non credo avremo questa fortuna sto giro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi dove lo facciam giocare ? Ritorno al trequartista ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che poi dove lo facciam giocare ? Ritorno al trequartista ?



Mezzala


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mezzala


----------



## The P (17 Gennaio 2013)

Basta che non rinunciamo alle tre punte.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che poi dove lo facciam giocare ? Ritorno al trequartista ?



Robinho Kakà Elsha

Mutande croccanti


----------



## smallball (17 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che poi dove lo facciam giocare ? Ritorno al trequartista ?


magari ritorna l'albero di Natale di Ancelottiana memoria.... speriamo di no...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Gennaio 2013)

con pazzini al posto di elsha si può tornare a sognareeee!!!
col mitico KA-PA-RO ! ! !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Robinho Kakà Elsha
> 
> Mutande croccanti


Kakà falso nueve


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcuno mi spieghi dove andrebbe a collocarsi quest'uomo.


----------



## The P (17 Gennaio 2013)

l'unica è il 4-2-3-1, ma credo che acciuga stia già sbavando per il ritorno al trequartista.


----------



## BB7 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Per come siamo messi in questo momento Kakà è oro pure se giocasse difensore centrale


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà falso nueve



Va in doppia cifra, segnatelo 
Poi a giugno via il Faraone e riprendiamo Dinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2013)

no veramente pero se non riusciamo a prenderlo questa volta cioè veramente, qualcosa da agosto deve essere cambiato altrimenti a che serve tutto questo..


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2013)

La butto lì:telenovela Kakà con viaggi,cene e smentite varie fino al 26/27 gennaio.Il giorno 28 annuncio ufficiale,tre giorni dopo si chiuderà il mercato con zero acquisti,a parte Kakà.
Ah,Allegri ha già il birillo in mano pensando al ritorno all'amato 4-3-1-2 (giusto per distruggere Elsha)


----------



## MisterBet (17 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;101552 ha scritto:


> no veramente pero se non riusciamo a prenderlo questa volta cioè veramente, qualcosa da agosto deve essere cambiato altrimenti a che serve tutto questo..



Il fiscalista spagnolo che aveva sconsigliato l'operazione ad agosto, è morto...


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me lo prova largo a destra o addirittura nei tre di centrocampo


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Il fiscalista spagnolo che aveva sconsigliato l'operazione ad agosto, è morto...



Ha fatto la fine di Kennedy. Lo ha ammazzato l'uomo che fuma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà falso nueve



intanto secondo me la lo fa giocare..


----------



## pennyhill (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha fatto la fine di Kennedy. Lo ha ammazzato *l'uomo che fuma*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Il fiscalista spagnolo che aveva sconsigliato l'operazione ad agosto, è morto...


ahaha ecco allora si puo fare


----------



## Cm Punk (17 Gennaio 2013)

Spero solo che un suo eventuale acquisto non ci costi una cessione illustre (elsha) a giugno..
Comunque pur essendo un ex giocatore, sarebbe uno dei più forti comunque


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Basta che non rinunciamo alle tre punte.



Beh un trio Elsha-Kakà-Robinho alle spalle di una punta non è una cosa cosi insensata. Kakà darebbe quell'ultimo passaggio che a noi manca tremendamente.


----------



## The P (17 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh un trio Elsha-Kakà-Robinho alle spalle di una punta non è una cosa cosi insensata. Kakà darebbe quell'ultimo passaggio che a noi manca tremendamente.



Concordo. La mia preoccupazione, come quella di molti, è che si debba snaturare El Shaarawi per far posto a lui.

Oltretutto nl calcio attuale non vedo di buon occhio il 4-3-2-1, due esterni danno una profondità alla manovra essenziale imho.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> l'unica è il 4-2-3-1, ma credo che acciuga stia già sbavando per il ritorno al trequartista.



Hai presente quanto dovrebbe correre Kaka' ? E' impossibile.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Hai presente quanto dovrebbe correre Kaka' ? E' impossibile.



Vabbè, ma ora in quel ruolo chi gioca? Boateng. Non venitemi a dire che Kevin sta correndo come un pazzo con gli occhi della tigre. Kakà in tutti i sensi è tutto di guadagnato ora come ora. Anch'io vorrei un nome nuovo, giovane. Ma serve un giovane forte e già pronto, perchè altrimenti Kakà tutta la vita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma ora in quel ruolo chi gioca? Boateng. Non venitemi a dire che Kevin sta correndo come un pazzo con gli occhi della tigre. Kakà in tutti i sensi è tutto di guadagnato ora come ora. Anch'io vorrei un nome nuovo, giovane. Ma serve un giovane forte e già pronto, perchè altrimenti Kakà tutta la vita.



Nel 4231 Boateng in quel ruolo non ha quasi mai giocato eh, e comunque quando ci ha giocato abbiam preso tanti gol, infatti il modulo è stato abbandonato.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (17 Gennaio 2013)

Con Kaka è già pronto il modulo. 4-3-1-2 con Elsha largo.. squadra non perfettamente simmetrica ma vabhè..


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio: La trattativa tra i due club è iniziata. Quando il Milan sente Kakà parlare così cade in tentazione. Il Real vuole liberarsene. La buona volontà c'è, ma le difficoltà sono date dalle cifre. L'unica strada percorribile è un prestito di 18 mesi. Sembra difficile che il Real possa accettare il prestito gratuito. Bisognerà capire anche quanto Kakà sia disposto a ridursi l'ingaggio.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà si dovrebbe almeno dimezzare l'ingaggio.


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

un 4 3 1 2 con kaka elsha e una punta, no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Domani secondo Di marzio la risposta del Real...
Secondo me risponderà subito no al prestito gratuito, e continuerà fino al 31 questa storia...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domani secondo Di marzio la risposta del Real...
> Secondo me risponderà subito no al prestito gratuito, e continuerà fino al 31 questa storia...



Cioè dovremo reggere sta storia altre 2 settimane???


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo di Marzio il Milan avrebbe fatto un tentativo per il prestito gratuito di Kakà e la risposta da Madrid sarebbe attesa per le prossime ore. Se arrivasse il via libera, Galliani vedrebbe gli agenti di Kakà per trovare l'accordo sull’ingaggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè dovremo reggere sta storia altre 2 settimane???



Sono tre anni che la reggiamo ad ogni sessione di mercato


----------



## saiyansaseru (18 Gennaio 2013)

Se arriva bene,altrimenti me ne farò una ragione.

Prima di costruire il tetto vanna costruite le fondamenta,può arrivare pure Messi (bè,forse esagero),ma finchè dietro facciamo ridere ed in mezzo non siamo in grado di costruire con ordine,la squadra non arriverà dove i tifosi vogliono vederla. Cosa me ne faccio del Kakà attuale se dietro gioco con Acerbi e Mexes? Oh,Bonera è diventato il centrale più affidabile in rosa,detto tutto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà ora al massimo può pretendere 2M, ma proprio perché è stato un grande giocatore. Ora non è nessuno


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> un 4 3 1 2 con kaka elsha e una punta, no?



Piuttosto sparo ad Allegri, vuoi rimettere El Shaarawy seconda punta dove sia la scorsa stagione che all'inizio di questa faceva una fatica boia? A sto punto preferisco mettere Kakà mezzala in un 4-3-3, tecnicamente si può adattare benissimo lì, inserendosi con i suoi tiri da fuori che sono 100 volte meglio di quello scarparo montato di Boateng.
O meglio il 4-2-3-1 con lui al centro.
Ma il 4-3-1-2 scordatelo, è un suicidio e quest'anno con quello schema abbiamo regolarmente fatto pietà, al confronto la partita nel ritorno con la samp è stata un paradiso di calcio rispetto ai minuti giocati col 4-3-1-2 che ci ha fatto perdere almeno 12 punti.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Kakà fa lo sconto: 7,5 milioni di euro all'anno ma per Galliani è ancora troppo. Ne offre 5

Laudisa*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri sicuramente li metterà inizialmente tutti fuori ruolo, da Kakà ad El Sharaawy.
Salvo poi scoprire l'evidenza dopo le solite due-tre sconfitte di "purga"...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Kakà fa lo sconto: 7,5 milioni di euro all'anno ma per Galliani è ancora troppo. Ne offre 5
> 
> Laudisa*



Secondo me chiuderanno a 6 milioni.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me chiuderanno a 6 milioni.



Io non credo proprio, scatenerebbero richieste di ingaggi maggiori, in prima linea il marciatore delle vittime boateng. Berlusconi stesso ha detto che gli ingaggi sono l'unica cosa che crea problemi e fosse per me direi una sola cosa. "Ma se suo padre è uno tanto religioso, com'é che vuole soltanto milioni su milioni nonostante siano ricchi sfondati e anche prima di diventarlo erano agiati? Pensavo che la chiesa non pensasse a queste cose.". Personalmente il padre di Kakà lo considero un ipocrita colossale, almeno i genitori di tantissimi altri brasiliani sono comprensibili perché vengono dalla strada.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io non credo proprio, scatenerebbero richieste di ingaggi maggiori, in prima linea il marciatore delle vittime boateng. Berlusconi stesso ha detto che gli ingaggi sono l'unica cosa che crea problemi e fosse per me direi una sola cosa. "Ma se suo padre è uno tanto religioso, com'é che vuole soltanto milioni su milioni nonostante siano ricchi sfondati e anche prima di diventarlo erano agiati? Pensavo che la chiesa non pensasse a queste cose.". Personalmente il padre di Kakà lo considero un ipocrita colossale, almeno i genitori di tantissimi altri brasiliani sono comprensibili perché vengono dalla strada.



*Boateng guadagna fin troppo in rapporto a quanto contribuisce. *


----------



## Re Ricardo (18 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2013)

7,5? HAHAHAHAHAH

Ma che si uccida. Che vada in America o negli emirati arabi. Qua siamo alla follia: 7,5/anno per un giocatore che non ha mai fatto niente di importante da 3 anni a questa parte e in evidente calo fisico


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2013)

se kakà non vuol fare un sacrificio economico, prenda il primo aereo per la cina, là offrono milioni a cani e porci. 

certo che ha un bel coraggio a chiedere certe cifre.....ormai è un giocatore normalissimo.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Boateng guadagna fin troppo in rapporto a quanto contribuisce. *



Tutti lo sappiamo, ma lui no.


----------



## Principe (18 Gennaio 2013)

Politica societaria ridicola


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Dare un ingaggio di quasi 15 mln lordi annui è una follia e lo sarebbe anche per un giocatore più giovane,perchè a quel con 3 mln in più ti saresti tenuto Zlatan.


----------



## rossovero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ci dovrebbe ringraziare che lo vogliamo ancora e che gli daremmo la possibilità di giocarsi il posto al mondiale 2014 e questo va a chiedere 7,5 milioni  ?


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Ci dovrebbe ringraziare che lo vogliamo ancora e che gli daremmo la possibilità di giocarsi il posto al mondiale 2014 e questo va a chiedere 7,5 milioni  ?



è il problema di coloro che sono stati Campioni o ottimi giocatori, ma che ormai non lo sono più. Vogliono comunque tantissimi soldi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dare un ingaggio di quasi 15 mln lordi annui è una follia e lo sarebbe anche per un giocatore più giovane,perchè a quel con 3 mln in più ti saresti tenuto Zlatan.



Esatto, oppure ci liberavamo di Pato e Robinho che prendono 8 mil e ci tenevamo Ibrino


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto, oppure ci liberavamo di Pato e Robinho che prendono 8 mil e ci tenevamo Ibrino



Oramai questo è un tuo cavallo di battaglia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Marca dichiara no secco al prestito e 25 milioni per il cartellino... 
E non solo il Milan, il Real avrebbe detto no anche ai soldi dei Galaxy.

Sinceramente mi sembra tantinello una sparata, il Real se ne vuole comunque liberare.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

25 meloni forse.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

"disposto a tutto per tornare al milan" e abbassati lo stipendio, cane.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2013)

E meno male che era disposto a tutto...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2013)

Che generoso cuore rossonero.


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Gennaio 2013)

Calma, Laudisa non è il verbo, come nessun giornalista o giornale lo è. Dubito fortemente che a quelle cifre si sarebbe anche potuto solo montare il teatrino di ieri. L' "imperatore del mercato" facepalm avrebbe risposto alle solite con un "siamo a posto..".
Le cifre saranno altre secondo me e continua per l'appunto il teatrino per adesso.

Intanto il famoso sito che dava l'affare per fatto ora dice kakà-balotelli e che il milan sogna l'accoppiata.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me si ha già un accordo col giocatore e sinceramente non credo proprio a queste cifre altrimenti non ci saremo nemmeno messi a riparlarne...se ne andava diretto negli states...anche a livello mediatico,credo che se l hanno riaperta nel giro di 4 mesi ci siano molte possibilità che si chiuda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

beh 7,5 milioni rinuncia cmq a tanti soldi eh ne prende 12 la, poi che e troppo e vero massimo 5 ma disposto a tutto mica pensavate veramente che era disposto a scendere di tantissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani:"L'unica trattativa è per Kakà.Dovremo essere bravi in 3(noi,il Real e Ricky dovrà ridursi l'ingaggio).Ieri ho visto Raiola ma non per Balotelli".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2013)

ma raga ma secondo voi è la verità... come detto anche prima...se kaka avesse chiesto 7 milioni all anno il pelato avrebbe avuto una crisi epilettica e sarebbe scappato via... 

è OVVIO che in linea di massima il contratto di kaka è già stato fatto... ( sara da 5 milioni il tetto massimo )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Il pelato in Lega ha detto chiaramente che il Real vuole venderlo al Milan.
Questo è lo snodo in più rispetto ad agosto... perchè in estate il Real era disposto anche a farlo marcire in tribuna, ora è evidente che accetterà qualunque soluzione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

l'unico grande ostacolo secondo me e la formula, il real lo vuole vendere perchè ha un contratto pesante, il milan lo rivuole, kakà vuole tornare.


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque le dichiarazioni di Galliani sono sempre più deliranti. O Kakà o nulla, a gennaio abbiamo fatto Saponara... Questo ha voglia di lavorare???


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me è più difficile che non riesca del contrario a questo punto.
Certo le dichiarazioni del berlusca di ieri in cui parla di un "sensibile rafforzamento del milan" lasciano perplessi se dovesse arrivare solo Ricky!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque le dichiarazioni di Galliani sono sempre più deliranti. O Kakà o nulla, a gennaio abbiamo fatto Saponara... Questo ha voglia di lavorare???


Ma ora dell'esimio Pelado non mi fiderei,quindi non do conto alle sue dichiarazioni.Cioè prima Balotelli non interessava,ora il prezzo è troppo alto dopo la richiesta.


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma ora dell'esimio Pelado non mi fiderei,quindi non do conto alle sue dichiarazioni.Cioè prima Balotelli non interessava,ora il prezzo è troppo alto dopo la richiesta.



Beh, vediamo al 31 Gennaio, poi valuterò anche io cosa fare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Sempre Galliani su Kakà: "C'è una trattativa aperta per Kakà. C'è la volontà nostra, del Real e di Kakà di condurre in porto la trattativa. Ma bisogna trovare una soluzione fantasiosa.*


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Beh, vediamo al 31 Gennaio, poi valuterò anche io cosa fare.



Che vuoi fare???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Nel giorno di Bronzetti in sede, e mentre Kakà era a Milano a prendere casa, Galliani diceva : "Kakà assolutamente impossibile, non scherziamo".
Giudicate voi se si può credere alle sue dichiarazioni di mercato


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che vuoi fare???



Se continuare a seguire questa squadra costruita con i piedi e senza un minimo senso.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Se continuare a seguire questa squadra costruita con i piedi e senza un minimo senso.



Una squadra si segue nel bene e nel male.Io sono il primo a denigrare e criticare la società(ridicola negli ultimi anni)ma non posso smettere di seguire il Milan.E' una cosa istintiva.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

Kaka comunque è un giocatore che:
-In Italia può ancora fare benissimo
-Nella nostra squadra triste e mediocre, sarebbe il piu forte della rosa (El non lo considero, lui è un atro pianeta non c'èntra col Milan)
-Sarebbe comunque un liiiiiiiiderrrr, ed esempio per i nuovi.

Se la società vuole costruire una squadra intorno a lui, con kaka capitano, ci sta anche per i possibili gioviniiii che veranno. 

Serve gente con carisma in sta squadra


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kaka comunque è un giocatore che:
> -In Italia può ancora fare benissimo
> -Nella nostra squadra triste e mediocre, sarebbe il piu forte della rosa (El non lo considero, lui è un atro pianeta non c'èntra col Milan)
> -Sarebbe comunque un liiiiiiiiderrrr, ed esempio per i nuovi.
> ...



Quotone! Abbiamo perso carisma prima di tutto il resto. Lui ne ha a pacchi.


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Una squadra si segue nel bene e nel male.Io sono il primo a denigrare e criticare la società(ridicola negli ultimi anni)ma non posso smettere di seguire il Milan.E' una cosa istintiva.



Per me è diverso, nel senso che odio essere preso in giro, e questa società ci sta prendendo tutti per il naso... Poi Kakà, a certe cifre, è anche un acquisto sensato per mille motivi, ma non puoi sbandierare il progetto giovani per poi acquistare il solo Saponara per giugno. Se arriva Kakà aspetterò a giugno per vedere che succede, altrimenti di vedere come hanno ridotto il nostro Milan e come continuano a prenderci in giro non ne ho voglia. Detto questo non escluderei comunque un ritorno a seguire la squadra qualora il progetto giovani, o un qualsivoglia progetto SENSATO, venisse comunque applicato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Io non sono d'accordo... per un semplice motivo: se decidi di intraprendere la strada del ringiovanimento poi non ha senso riprendere Kakà. E' una contraddizione, anche se ovviamente nel corso degli ultimi anni ci siamo resi conto di quante contraddizioni viva questa società...
Poi non vorrei che riprendendo Kakà, magari tra due anni si sacrifichi il faraone per ragioni di bilancio...


----------



## jaws (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ho un unica perplessità sul ritorno di Kaka e cioè la sua collocazione in campo.
COnsiderando il 433 come modulo di riferimento, dove potrebbe giocare Kaka? Largo a destra avrebbe poche possibilità di concludere a rete, finto 9 non ce lo vedo, a sinistra c'è El Sharaawy.
Non si può tornare al 4231 perchè con De Jong e Ambrosini rotti non abbiamo mediani.


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io non sono d'accordo... per un semplice motivo: se decidi di intraprendere la strada del ringiovanimento poi non ha senso riprendere Kakà. E' una contraddizione, anche se ovviamente nel corso degli ultimi anni ci siamo resi conto di quante contraddizioni viva questa società...
> Poi non vorrei che riprendendo Kakà, magari tra due anni si sacrifichi il faraone per ragioni di bilancio...



L'unico problema per me è quello. In una rosa, per far fare un salto definitivo a un giovane, ci vuole qualcuno che lo instradi, e questo qualcuno a noi manca. Se però prendiamo Kakà per poi trovarci col buco di bilancio e la cessione di El Shaarawy sinceramente non ci sto.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io non sono d'accordo... per un semplice motivo: se decidi di intraprendere la strada del ringiovanimento poi non ha senso riprendere Kakà. E' una contraddizione, anche se ovviamente nel corso degli ultimi anni ci siamo resi conto di quante contraddizioni viva questa società...
> Poi non vorrei che riprendendo Kakà, magari tra due anni si sacrifichi il faraone per ragioni di bilancio...



Ma scusate davvero credete proprio che cambi qualcosa? 
Il faraone lo venderebbero se arriva una cifra folle, indipendetemente dal bilancio o no. El tra l'altro per quale motivo dovrebbe stare in una squadra che manco vuole vincere? Dunque inutile fare certi discorsi.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ho un unica perplessità sul ritorno di Kaka e cioè la sua collocazione in campo.
> COnsiderando il 433 come modulo di riferimento, dove potrebbe giocare Kaka? Largo a destra avrebbe poche possibilità di concludere a rete, finto 9 non ce lo vedo, a sinistra c'è El Sharaawy.
> Non si può tornare al 4231 perchè con De Jong e Ambrosini rotti non abbiamo mediani.



Facile prevedere cosa accadra' ragazzi:si torna al 4-3-1-2,praticamente come abbiamo giocato finora.Il Boa infatti partiva sempre dietro Binho ed Elsha,con il compito di inserirsi.L'unica novità rispetto al 4-3-1-2 classico è che le 2 punte(nel caso giochi anche bignarello)partiranno molto larghe,per accentrarsi.


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Gennaio 2013)

Posto che sacrifici di gente come EL non li voglio neanche prendere in considerazione, dico che per un progetto giovani che non sia da decimo posto ci vuole un mix fra campioni e giovani. 
Non va bene, lo sappiamo e vediamo, il non-progetto di quest'estate dei parametro zero + giovani.. forse è meglio, per come siamo messi ora, seguire quest'altra strada.
Che ci abbiano preso in giro è fuor di dubbio e che lo continuino a fare è probabile visto che ancora oggi parlano del solo kakà.
Stiamo a vedere cosa succede ora e a giugno. 
Io però sono per il mix, altrimenti diventerremo un'udinese senza averne il physique du role.


----------



## Re Ricardo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Gli sorride perfino la pelata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> L'unico problema per me è quello. In una rosa, per far fare un salto definitivo a un giovane, ci vuole qualcuno che lo instradi, e questo qualcuno a noi manca. Se però prendiamo Kakà per poi trovarci col buco di bilancio e la cessione di El Shaarawy sinceramente non ci sto.


Già... forse qualche senatore ci vorrebbe, ma bisogna valutare bene pro e contro. Il ritorno di Ricky di per sè non può non farmi piacere, quindi anche se magari non è più giovanissimo accetterei comunque un suo arrivo... tuttavia non voglio vedere sacrificati dei tasselli importanti perchè tra un paio d'anni magari non puoi adeguare il contratto a El Shaarawy visto che hai l'ingaggio di Ricky da pagare. Poi bisogna vedere quali sono le cifre: papà Bosco ha dimostrato che con i conti ci sa fare e non credo rinuncerà a una diminuzione degli emolumenti... vedremo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma scusate davvero credete proprio che cambi qualcosa?
> Il faraone lo venderebbero se arriva una cifra folle, indipendetemente dal bilancio o no. El tra l'altro per quale motivo dovrebbe stare in una squadra che manco vuole vincere? Dunque inutile fare certi discorsi.


Beh può darsi che sia così... ma alla fine una società di calcio viene gestita allo stesso modo di un'azienda (almeno per il Milan in questo momento storico è così). In teoria se hai un equilibrio tra entrate e uscite allora non avrebbe senso una cessione. Se tu invece il buco di bilancio te lo crei con le tue mani, poi non bisogna piangere sul latte versato.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani in Lega: "*L'amore per Kakà non è mai finito, se saremo bravi in 3 (Milan, Real e Kakà), sarà nostro*".


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Già... forse qualche senatore ci vorrebbe, ma bisogna valutare bene pro e contro. Il ritorno di Ricky di per sè non può non farmi piacere, quindi anche se magari non è più giovanissimo accetterei comunque un suo arrivo... tuttavia non voglio vedere sacrificati dei tasselli importanti perchè tra un paio d'anni magari non puoi adeguare il contratto a El Shaarawy visto che hai l'ingaggio di Ricky da pagare. Poi bisogna vedere quali sono le cifre: papà Bosco ha dimostrato che con i conti ci sa fare e non credo rinuncerà a una diminuzione degli emolumenti... vedremo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Si ma non è questa la questione. Questa società si è ridimensionata è come un Arsenal qualsiasi, anzi forse peggio. Ormai arrivano certe cifre non dicono no.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Magari un Arsenal... siamo messi pure peggio. Torno al lavoro altrimenti qua mi linciano, ci si vede presto spero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> l'unica è il 4-2-3-1, ma credo che acciuga stia già sbavando per il ritorno al trequartista.


Esatto, qualcosa come:
Robinho-Kakà-El Sharaawy
...........Niang.................


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sono d'accordissimo con chi dice che serve gente di esperienza attorno ai giovani.
Alcuni "vecchi" ci devono essere, invece qui hanno smantellato tutto, campioni come Thiago e Ibra e vecchie glorie , tutto in un botto solo.
Bene il progetto giovani, ma:
- siamo il Milan, non la Fiorentina o la Lazio... la tifoseria ha il palato fine e se non vince per molto tempo rumoreggia, si disinteressa. Serve un giusto mix nelle forze in campo.
- I giovani che vanno presi sono quelli bravi, che costano. Non gli scarti del Chievo o del Genoa. Altrimenti il progetto giovani stesso è solo una presa per i fondelli.

Per questo io avrei preso anche Drogba, se ce ne fosse stata la possibilità.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ma se Allegri con Kakà volesse tornare anche ad un 4-3-1-2 a me mica dispiacerebbe eh. Io contesto quel modulo quando vedo dietro alle punte Emanuelson o Boateng, due che del trequartista non hanno nulla. Kakà ha tutte quelle doti del ruolo, dal gol all'assist. 

Kakà sopratutto da un punto di vista della personalità e del carisma sarebbe oro colato in questo branco di mammoloni. 

Ma per chi non lo vuole chiedo: siete soddisfatti di Boateng, Bojan, Emanuelson? No perchè Kakà ruba il posto a costoro eh.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma se Allegri con Kakà volesse tornare anche ad un 4-3-1-2 a me mica dispiacerebbe eh. Io contesto quel modulo quando vedo dietro alle punte Emanuelson o Boateng, due che del trequartista non hanno nulla. Kakà ha tutte quelle doti del ruolo, dal gol all'assist.
> 
> Kakà sopratutto da un punto di vista della personalità e del carisma sarebbe oro colato in questo branco di mammoloni.
> 
> Ma per chi non lo vuole chiedo: siete soddisfatti di Boateng, Bojan, Emanuelson? No perchè Kakà ruba il posto a costoro eh.



Guarda che il problema di questa formazione è El Shaarawy, lo vuoi sacrificare in un ruolo non suo? Piuttosto lo metto falso 9 con licenza di indietreggiare a Kakà in un 4-3-3. E poi il Milan senza un ariete come Ibra ha sempre avuto in sta stagione una difficoltà immensa a sfondare per vie centrali, allargare il gioco invece ci ha permesso quasi sempre di segnare su azione manovrata.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Guarda che il problema di questa formazione è El Shaarawy, lo vuoi sacrificare in un ruolo non suo? Piuttosto lo metto falso 9 con licenza di indietreggiare a Kakà in un 4-3-3. E poi il Milan senza un ariete come Ibra ha sempre avuto in sta stagione una difficoltà immensa a sfondare per vie centrali, allargare il gioco invece ci ha permesso quasi sempre di segnare su azione manovrata.



Ma alla fine fai un 3-1-2 nel quale Kakà rimane in posizione centrale a supporto, El Shaarawy rimane comunque largo a sinistra, e in mezzo rimane la punta. 

Ma guarda che ultimamente quando giocavamo con le 3 punte: Elsha, Pazzini, Boateng alla fine in campo in realtà erano messi con il faraone largo a sinistra, boateng in mezzo alle punte e pazzini a fare il centrodestra.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine fai un 3-1-2 nel quale Kakà rimane in posizione centrale a supporto, El Shaarawy rimane comunque largo a sinistra, e in mezzo rimane la punta.
> 
> Ma guarda che ultimamente quando giocavamo con le 3 punte: Elsha, Pazzini, Boateng alla fine in campo in realtà erano messi con il faraone largo a sinistra, boateng in mezzo alle punte e pazzini a fare il centrodestra.



E chissà come mai quando Boateng giocava là in mezzo si giocava da schifo perché quello si metteva a fare il trequartista, contro il Siena erano messi così e infatti per un'ora abbiamo giocato peggio di una squadra di lega Pro. Pazzini a destra e Boateng in mezzo..ma si può essere più decerebrati?? Pazzini non centravanti è come Bojan in porta.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

*C'è l'appuntamento: Galliani martedì va a Madrid per provare a chiudere
*
Laudisa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *C'è l'appuntamento: Galliani martedì va a Madrid per provare a chiudere
> *
> Laudisa



Galliani in missione significa campione


----------



## Ena (18 Gennaio 2013)

Mi piacerebbe rivedere Riky al Milan, ma non so quanto potrebbe essere utile alla causa.. il campionato Italiano è si mediocre, ma siamo sicuri che farebbe ancora la differenza?


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2013)

Favorevolissimo a Kaka (max 5 di ingaggio però). Spero solo che quel mediocre di Acciuga non gli venga in mente di tornare al 4-3-1-2 perché sarebbe da . Si fa il 4-2-3-1 o si prova Kaka mezzala (esperimento azzardatissimo ma visto che non abbia nulla da perdere ormai...)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi Kakà non possiamo utilzzarlo in Champions. A questo punto, era meglio Drogba.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2013)

"Non mi muoverò da Madrid finché non potrò tornare con Kakà"

E poi nel frattempo il disastro di centrocampo resterà com'è


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Non mi muoverò da Madrid finché non potrò tornare con Kakà"
> 
> E poi nel frattempo il disastro di centrocampo resterà com'è



Kakà è un acquisto solo di facciata, per gettar fumo negli occhi a noi tifosi e magari viene anche usato come propaganda elettorale.
Non serve al Milan, non sappiamo come posizionarlo ergo bisogna reinventare un modulo per lui ed inoltre è un ex calciatore da 5 anni.
Inoltre non è utilizzabile in Champions.
C'era da investire in difesa o su un regista.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi Kakà non possiamo utilzzarlo in Champions. A questo punto, era meglio Drogba.



Decisamente meglio Drogba


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Favorevolissimo a Kaka (max 5 di ingaggio però). Spero solo che quel mediocre di Acciuga non gli venga in mente di tornare al 4-3-1-2 perché sarebbe da . Si fa il 4-2-3-1 o si prova Kaka mezzala (esperimento azzardatissimo ma visto che non abbia nulla da perdere ormai...)



Noi giochiamo da sempre col 4-3-1-2,cioè Boateng agisca alle spalle di Elsha(molto largo a sinistra)con Pazzini e Binho ad alternarsi(rispettivamente a destra e al centro).Il modulo non è cambiato per nulla,il 4-3-3 con Boa falso nueva è una balla.


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2013)

Era molto molto meglio Drogba di questo rottame


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Decisamente meglio Drogba



Ti ripeto; per me è solo un acquisto per gettar fumo negli occhi e per fare propaganda elettorale. Ora la Sud esporrà uno striscione del genere :" Certi Amori non finiscono..fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano. BENTORNATO RICKY" E andranno a votare compatti PDL.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

se figurati se martedi si chiude, sta storia ce la portiamo fino al 31 gennaio.



cavolo e vero che kakà non puo giocare la CL  kakà + drogba 



sono d'accordo anche io su drogba, ma drogba chiede uno stipendio impossibile, io credo che kakà prenderà massimo 5 milioni e magari ci darà una mano per il restante il real, impossibile pagare 8 milioni di stipendio a drogba FOLLIA, poi cmq kakà è pure un fatto di "cuore"


----------



## Ale (18 Gennaio 2013)

lo fanno per le elezioni ovviamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

detto questo cmq se riusciamo a prendelo e tanta roba visti i nomi circolati ultimamente, sicuramente non sarà piu quello di prima ma ci puo dare una grossa mano.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto; per me è solo un acquisto per gettar fumo negli occhi e per fare propaganda elettorale. Ora la Sud esporrà uno striscione del genere :" Certi Amori non finiscono..fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano. BENTORNATO RICKY" E andranno a votare compatti PDL.



ma secondo te la sud non lo faceva comunque? Kakà o non Kakà non è certo i loro voti che deve conquistarsi Silvio, La Fossa è morta.


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sono d'accordo che Drogba fosse meglio di Kakà ma la differenza è che Drogba non si sarebbe mai abbassato lo stipendio visto che guadgna 12 mln in Cina e ha molti pretendenti in Europa. Kakà invece guadagna 10 mln in una squadra che non lo vuole più e cerca di venderlo e soprattutto non ha altre alternative serie oltre noi. Inoltre Milan e Real hanno ottimi rapporti, cosa da non sottovaluare mai in queste operazioni. Infatti se arriva lo fa in prestito e massimo 5 mln. Drogba costava 4-5 mln di solo cartellino (i cinesi hanno detto che non lo fannno partire gratis) e almeno 7 di ingaggio.


----------



## sheva90 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo venga...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *C'è l'appuntamento: Galliani martedì va a Madrid per provare a chiudere
> *
> Laudisa


Inutile dire che tornerà con un nulla di fatto e la conferma di Binho.


----------



## Frikez (18 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba ha 35 anni e ora è in Coppa d'Africa, ci mancava soltanto lui dai.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che tornerà con un nulla di fatto e la conferma di Binho.



Sarei molto sorpresa del contrario


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E chissà come mai quando Boateng giocava là in mezzo si giocava da schifo perché quello si metteva a fare il trequartista, contro il Siena erano messi così e infatti per un'ora abbiamo giocato peggio di una squadra di lega Pro. Pazzini a destra e Boateng in mezzo..ma si può essere più decerebrati?? Pazzini non centravanti è come Bojan in porta.



Ecco, quindi concorderai che se al posto di Boateng metti Kakà che SA FARE il trequartista la squadra non potrà che beneficiarne.


----------



## Ale (18 Gennaio 2013)

se parte è per fare il teatrino, vuol dire che è gia tutto fatto.


----------



## runner (18 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Tralasciando che contro il Barcellona ci servirebbe una breccia nello spazio temporale, Kakà non potrebbe essere impiegato in ogni caso



cavolo è vero.....pensavo non avesse mai giocato in Champions e invece si.....

ormai il calcio lo seguo molto poco!!
diciamo che ci farebbe comunque comodo Riky


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

magari il real sarebbe pure disposto a darlo gratis ma c'è sempre id mezzo mourinho -.-, sa che cmq come siamo messo kakà potrebbe essere oro colato, sono sicura che se fosse stato l'inter pur gratis gliel'avrebbe dato -.-


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

La priorità del Madrid è liberarsi di un ingaggio cosi ingombrante che sta un pò bloccando il mercato in entrata madrileno dell'oggi e del domani. 

Il prestito è una via difficilmente percorribile, per il semplice fatto che con questa formula non si potrebbe ridurre l'ingaggio il brasiliano perchè il contratto rimarrebbe quello in essere. Il Milan 12 mln netti non se li accolla, il Real non ne paga certo una parte. 

Quindi credo proprio che o il Madrid lo libera a zero oppure non se ne fa niente. Comunque sia gli spagnoli sono pure restii a liberarlo a zero, vogliono qualche milione, anche solo per una questione di principio. 

Io credo che sarà una telenovela fino alla fine del mercato. Possibilità che arrivi? 50%.


----------



## runner (18 Gennaio 2013)

comunque è un affare sui 30 mln e non sarà poi facilissimo..........


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La priorità del Madrid è liberarsi di un ingaggio cosi ingombrante che sta un pò bloccando il mercato in entrata madrileno dell'oggi e del domani.
> 
> Il prestito è una via difficilmente percorribile, per il semplice fatto che con questa formula non si potrebbe ridurre l'ingaggio il brasiliano perchè il contratto rimarrebbe quello in essere. Il Milan 12 mln netti non se li accolla, il Real non ne paga certo una parte.
> 
> ...



Infatti. Anche il prestito biennale mi convince poco. Fra l'altro non può nemmeno firmare un nuovo contratto per via della Legge Beckham, quindi se viene è perchè viene liberato a 0 dal Real Madrid, con una minusvalenza grossa fra l'altro.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Real Madrid è molto infastidito a causa della visita di Kakà a Milano *ma non ha alcuna intenzione di regalarlo. gli spagnoli hanno appena rifiutato una proposta di 6 milioni di euro arrivata dai Los Angeles Galaxy.


----------



## Ale (18 Gennaio 2013)

il prestito di un anno e mezzo è la soluzione giusta. La legge Beckham non ha piu effetto per il sesto ( e ultimo) anno di contratto di Kaka.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;102019 ha scritto:


> magari il real sarebbe pure disposto a darlo gratis ma c'è sempre id mezzo mourinho -.-, sa che cmq come siamo messo kakà potrebbe essere oro colato, sono sicura che se fosse stato l'inter pur gratis gliel'avrebbe dato -.-



ma cosa gliene frega a Mourinho? Noi in champions, il suo unico obiettivo, siamo già fuori e kakà manco ci può giocare, cosa vuoi che gliene freghi di fare sgarbi al Milan adesso che ha tutta la città e la società contro, oltre a mezza squadra? Gli frega e noi non siamo nemmeno considerati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Hanno beccato su Facebook una commercialista del Milan che parla con la moglie di Kakà, invitandola a contattarla appena arriva a Milano..

Questi hanno già fatto tutto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

ho appena visto il video dell'intervista ma non dice sono dispoto a tutto per il milan o.o


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno beccato su Facebook una commercialista del Milan che parla con la moglie di Kakà, invitandola a contattarla appena arriva a Milano..
> 
> Questi hanno già fatto tutto...



Epi fail (o win a seconda delle opinioni)!!! 

Mi piacerebbe leggere quelle righe eheheh!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ma cosa gliene frega a Mourinho? Noi in champions, il suo unico obiettivo, siamo già fuori e kakà manco ci può giocare, cosa vuoi che gliene freghi di fare sgarbi al Milan adesso che ha tutta la città e la società contro, oltre a mezza squadra? Gli frega e noi non siamo nemmeno considerati.



sarà, ma secondo me pure lui spinge a per non darlo gratis come quest'estate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno beccato su Facebook una commercialista del Milan che parla con la moglie di Kakà, invitandola a contattarla appena arriva a Milano..
> 
> Questi hanno già fatto tutto...


Speriamo, io ci spero perché con Riccardo faremmo il salto di qualità.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo, io ci spero perché con Riccardo faremmo il salto di qualità.



Certo non è difficile farlo con quello che ci ritroviamo ora....


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il prestito è una via difficilmente percorribile, per il semplice fatto che con questa formula non si potrebbe ridurre l'ingaggio il brasiliano *perchè il contratto rimarrebbe quello in essere*. Il Milan 12 mln netti non se li accolla, il Real non ne paga certo una parte.



E nonostante questo non può Kaka' rinunciare a dei soldi ? Secondo me si...


----------



## Marilson (18 Gennaio 2013)

francamente mi sembra di capire che l'unico grande dubbio riguardo sta storia è che numero di maglia prenderà il ragazzo


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2013)

Per me non arriva anche se di sicuro porterebbe più voti di un Nainggolan "qualunque"......


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma mia stavo guardando sky, Galliani ha contagiato tutti. Non facevano che parlare di bilanci, ammortamenti ecc... Mada


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara a SkiSport24: "Ritrovare Kakà al Milan sarebbe fantastico, è il mio idolo. Il mio ruolo? Trequartista ma posso giocare anche da esterno"


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E nonostante questo non può Kaka' rinunciare a dei soldi ? Secondo me si...



No c'è un contratto e nel bene o nel male va rispettato. Per cambiare il lato economico del calciatore dovrebbe firmare un nuovo contratto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No c'è un contratto e nel bene o nel male va rispettato. Per cambiare il lato economico del calciatore dovrebbe firmare un nuovo contratto.



Bell'ostacolo questo


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ma infatti tutto dipende dal Real. Kakà sarebbe disposto ad abbassarsi l'ingaggio, il Milan a riprenderlo. Il Real è disposto a regalarlo o quasi?! Mah, staremo a vedere.


----------



## Alex Keaton (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti tutto dipende dal Real. Kakà sarebbe disposto ad abbassarsi l'ingaggio, il Milan a riprenderlo. Il Real è disposto a regalarlo o quasi?! Mah, staremo a vedere.



Di quanto? Per me più di 4.5 milioni non li merita


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Non lo so Galliani a quanto abbia fissato il tetto. Fosse per me Kakà non piglierebbe più di 4 mln.


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non lo so Galliani a quanto abbia fissato il tetto. Fosse per me Kakà non piglierebbe più di 4 mln.



Anche per me, mi trovi d'accordo al 100%


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Saponara a SkiSport24: "Ritrovare Kakà al Milan sarebbe fantastico, è il mio idolo. Il mio ruolo? Trequartista ma posso giocare anche da esterno"



idolo di tutti  pure il faraone ha deto che era il suo idolo.





Jino ha scritto:


> Non lo so Galliani a quanto abbia fissato il tetto. Fosse per me Kakà non piglierebbe più di 4 mln.



non so quanto sia il tetto io credo 4 massimo 5, io gli darei massimo massimo 5 ma gli darei tipo 4 milioni + 1 di bonus con assit gol ecc


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

A ilsussidiario.net l'agente FIFA Diego Tavano fornisce il suo parere: "Kakà? Arriverà in prestito con diritto di riscatto, Carvalho sarebbe un lusso per il Milan"


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Marca - il Real vuole 25 milioni per Kakà*




Se è così mi sa che Galliani non parte proprio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Marca - il Real vuole 25 milioni per Kakà*



La notizia si è diffusa solo ora ma è già da ieri nel sito spagnolo, prima delle dichiarazioni di Galliani... non penso sia molto veritiera.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La notizia si è diffusa solo ora ma è già da ieri nel sito spagnolo, prima delle dichiarazioni di Galliani... non penso sia molto veritiera.



Speriamo, perché a questa cifra non se ne parla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo non è difficile farlo con quello che ci ritroviamo ora....


Appunto...


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Marca - il Real vuole 25 milioni per Kakà*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La notizia è di stamani, prima delle dichiarazioni di Galliani e delle informazioni della Gazzetta.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

25 milioni? Di che? Lire?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> La notizia è di stamani, prima delle dichiarazioni di Galliani e delle informazioni della Gazzetta.



....dei siti la rilanciano ora....


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Fra l'altro ho visto Toby solamente dopo, scusami


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani neanche prendeva il biglietto dell'aereo se fosse stato vero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 25 milioni? Di che? Lire?


 eh si, al massimo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Altre notizie arrivano dal portale spagnolo Fichajes.net secondo cui, oltre al Milan su Kakà, ci sarebbe anche l'interesse del Manchester United e del Chelsea. Secondo tale fonte i due club sarebbero disposti a spendere diversi milioni di Euro, tra ingaggio e cartellino per il calciatore del Real.


----------



## Frikez (18 Gennaio 2013)

Solo un incapace come Abramovich può fare una follia del genere, ci credo poco però.


----------



## patriots88 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Piuttosto che sto' maiale mi riprendo beckham.

Volevi madrid? Ora ci marcisci.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Altre notizie arrivano dal portale spagnolo Fichajes.net secondo cui, oltre al Milan su Kakà, ci sarebbe anche l'interesse del Manchester United e del Chelsea. Secondo tale fonte i due club sarebbero disposti a spendere diversi milioni di Euro, tra ingaggio e cartellino per il calciatore del Real.



Fichajes lo vedo poco attendibile.Poi il Chelsea è pieno fino all'osso di mezze punte e lo UTD ha un modulo che non prevede neanche lontanamente Kakà.


----------



## patriots88 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;102080 ha scritto:


> sarà, ma secondo me pure lui spinge a per non darlo gratis come quest'estate



Il real non puo' assolutamente darlo in prestito gratuito perche' il contratto di kaka' e' ancora sotto ai vantaggi fiscali della legge beckham ora abrogata. Se kaka' esce dalla spagna e il prossimo anno ci torna il real perderebbe i vantaggi derivanti dalla legge beckham e dovrebbe pagare il doppio (in tasse) per il suo ingaggio. Per cui se esce il real deve essere sicuro che non gli ritorni indietro.

Al massimo si puo' parlare di un prestito di una anno e mezzo perche' comunque sia l ultimo suo anno di contratto a madrid e' fuori dalla legge beckham a prescindere.
Pero' non si sa se il real e' disposto a regalare il giocatore due anni.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

La tentazione del Milan per Kakà è nata proprio dall'intervista rilasciata a Sky. Ieri mattina c'è stato un contatto durante il quale Kakà ha dato la disponibilità. Il Milan sta pensando di prenderlo in prestito fino al 2015. Galliani andrà a Madrid solo se avrà l'accordo con il giocatore per lo stipendio. L'offerta del Milan fino al 2015 è di 15 milioni di Euro: 6 all'anno. Se Kakà accetta, Galliani martedì parte per Madrid.


----------



## patriots88 (18 Gennaio 2013)

6 milioni per kaka' e abbiamo venduto il miglior difensore del mondo perche' prendeva 7,5

Che affaroni che facciamo


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

12 mln lordi annui???Mizziga....


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La tentazione del Milan per Kakà è nata proprio dall'intervista rilasciata a Sky. Ieri mattina c'è stato un contatto durante il quale Kakà ha dato la disponibilità. Il Milan sta pensando di prenderlo in prestito fino al 2015. Galliani andrà a Madrid solo se avrà l'accordo con il giocatore per lo stipendio. L'offerta del Milan fino al 2015 è di 15 milioni di Euro: 6 all'anno. Se Kakà accetta, Galliani martedì parte per Madrid.



Kakà a 6 milioni secondo me accetta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La tentazione del Milan per Kakà è nata proprio dall'intervista rilasciata a Sky.



Quindi, secondo Sky, Bronzetti e Paolillo la mattina alle 8 erano andati in Via turati a mangiare immagino..


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> 6 milioni per kaka' e abbiamo venduto il miglior difensore del mondo perche' prendeva 7,5
> 
> Che affaroni che facciamo



Veramente Thiago Silva di milioni ne prendeva 4...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Veramente Thiago Silva di milioni ne prendeva 4...


 [MENTION=31]Francy[/MENTION] dopo l'adeguamento se non sbaglio ne prendeva 6.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo Sky, Bronzetti e Paolillo la mattina alle 8 erano andati in Via turati a mangiare immagino..



E' una cosa che sta in piedi da mesi.


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=31]Francy[/MENTION] dopo l'adeguamento se non sbaglio ne prendeva 6.



Sì, praticamente l'ultimo giorno al Milan però


----------



## Re Ricardo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La tentazione del Milan per Kakà è nata proprio dall'intervista rilasciata a Sky. * Ieri mattina c'è stato un contatto durante il quale Kakà ha dato la disponibilità. Il Milan sta pensando di prenderlo in prestito fino al 2015. Galliani andrà a Madrid solo se avrà l'accordo con il giocatore per lo stipendio. L'offerta del Milan fino al 2015 è di 15 milioni di Euro: 6 all'anno. Se Kakà accetta, Galliani martedì parte per Madrid.



E poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata (da giannino). Sky qui toppa (volutamente?)


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Gennaio 2013)

a giugno vendiamo quel cesso di binho e siamo alla pari....secondo me può fare ancora bene,e nella situazione di oggi credo possa fare davvero la differenza sia umanamente nello spogliatoio che in campo.Mi auguro che simply riesca davvero a chiudere sta storia stavolta.
La cosa che mi irrita invece è che non siamo riusciti a vendere uno tra flamini traore abate antonini mesbah....


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Arial, sans-serif]*Milan e Real già d'accordo per il prestito di 24 mesi*, ma Kakà deve dimezzarsi lo stipendio. Galliani martedì vola a Madrid

Laudisa[/FONT]


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Gennaio 2013)

magari il cancro bosco leite ci piazza la tassa digao, visto che dovranno rinunciare a una fetta sostanziosa di ingaggio.


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco qua

"Davanti alla difesa"


----------



## MisterBet (19 Gennaio 2013)

Se lo dice la Gazzetta (che non ne becca una da vent'anni ) giocherà sicuramente davanti alla difesa...


----------



## Marilson (19 Gennaio 2013)

lo abbiamo preso dai

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque vorrei dirvi una cosa, anche se oggi è al 30% di quando era da noi, mi è capitato tempo fa mentre vedevo una delle nostre partite, di notare come avrebbe fatto comodo un kakà a seguire elsha durante le ripartenze.. ora vedremo cosa combineranno assieme


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

Sì, ormai è preso. Resto convinto che un grande attaccante avrebbe fatto decisamente più comodo.


----------



## iceman. (19 Gennaio 2013)

No dai se allegri lo piazza davanti alla difesa e' un genio


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No dai se allegri lo piazza davanti alla difesa e' un genio



per carità, se ci prova berlusconi lo squoia con un macete. Kakà da mezzala invece potrebbe essere un ottima idea, con il 4-3-3 c'é sempre spazio per gli inserimenti di una mezzala che tiri da fuori o da appena dentro l'area, quei tiri sono la specialità di kakà, la potenza e la precisione sono le stesse di sempre.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2013)

Che errore...che errore...
tenere kakà (giocatore FINITO) significa chiudere la porta a tanti giovani bravi in quel ruolo...
"Felipe Anderson? Abbiamo Kakà, un pallone d'oro" (cit. futura di Galliani)


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che errore...che errore...
> tenere kakà (giocatore FINITO) significa chiudere la porta a tanti giovani bravi in quel ruolo...
> "Felipe Anderson? Abbiamo Kakà, un pallone d'oro" (cit. futura di Galliani)



abbiamo già preso saponara in quel ruolo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

secondo criscitiello se fosse in kakà non andrebbe via dal Real:

-perchè al real prende un sacco di soldi che al milan si scorda

-perchè il real in questo momento e top club e il milan no

-perchè il suo "nemico" mou al 99% a giugno va via.


sono d'accordo con lui ma io penso che cmq anche con il nuovo allenatore io non credo che giocherà sempre, magari avrà piu spazio e considerazione ma non di piu a mio avviso,poi penso che perez non voglia piu pagargli quello stipendio faraonico, al milan cmq giocherà se non sempre titolare quasi, lui ha avuto il coraggio di dire resto in europa anche se fra un anno e mezzo c'è il mondiale e si sa che ci tiene, sarebbe potuto andare di nuovo in brasile li giocava al 100% e magari faceva pure il fenomeno invece vuole ancora restare in europa.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;102328 ha scritto:


> secondo criscitiello se fosse in kakà non andrebbe via dal Real:
> 
> -perchè al real prende un sacco di soldi che al milan si scorda
> 
> ...



Criscitiello è l'alter-ego di Suma. Uno lecca sempre la società, lui invece ce l'ha con il Milan senza apparente motivo...
Detto questo, alla fine sono favorevole all'arrivo di Kakà alle condizioni descritte perchè serve come leader nello spogliatoio e serve perchè El Shaarawy e, dall'anno prossimo, Saponara, lo hanno come idolo e vorranno sicuramente imparare da lui il più possibile, avranno uno stimolo e una possibilità in più di continuare a crescere in maniera costante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Il real non puo' assolutamente darlo in prestito gratuito perche' il contratto di kaka' e' ancora sotto ai vantaggi fiscali della legge beckham ora abrogata. Se kaka' esce dalla spagna e il prossimo anno ci torna il real perderebbe i vantaggi derivanti dalla legge beckham e dovrebbe pagare il doppio (in tasse) per il suo ingaggio. Per cui se esce il real deve essere sicuro che non gli ritorni indietro.
> 
> Al massimo si puo' parlare di un prestito di una anno e mezzo perche' comunque sia l ultimo suo anno di contratto a madrid e' fuori dalla legge beckham a prescindere.
> Pero' non si sa se il real e' disposto a regalare il giocatore due anni.


sisi io intendevo in prestito per un anno e mezzo, per 6 mesi non ha proprio senso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> La tentazione del Milan per Kakà è nata proprio dall'intervista rilasciata a Sky. Ieri mattina c'è stato un contatto durante il quale Kakà ha dato la disponibilità. Il Milan sta pensando di prenderlo in prestito fino al 2015. Galliani andrà a Madrid solo se avrà l'accordo con il giocatore per lo stipendio. L'offerta del Milan fino al 2015 è di 15 milioni di Euro: 6 all'anno. Se Kakà accetta, Galliani martedì parte per Madrid.



eccola la ora rialziamo il tetto ingaggio  cosi poi pure gli altri giocatori vengono poi a bussare per lo stipendio -.- io dire di dargli 4 milioni + 1 in base a resti e e assist


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

1) Andava preso qualcuno in difesa
2) Se proprio dovevamo prendere il grande nome li davanti era meglio prender Drogba; è almeno utilizzabile in CL.
3) Kakà davanti alla difesa? Pietà


Ergo: Stiamo sbagliando tutto!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> per carità, se ci prova berlusconi lo squoia con un macete. Kakà da mezzala invece potrebbe essere un ottima idea, con il 4-3-3 c'é sempre spazio per gli inserimenti di una mezzala che tiri da fuori o da appena dentro l'area, quei tiri sono la specialità di kakà, la potenza e la precisione sono le stesse di sempre.


Magari dirò una cavolata XD... ma Kakà come finto centravanti con El Shaarawy e Robinho sulle fasce? Non sarebbe poi così male secondo me...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Criscitiello è l'alter-ego di Suma. Uno lecca sempre la società, lui invece ce l'ha con il Milan senza apparente motivo...
> Detto questo, alla fine sono favorevole all'arrivo di Kakà alle condizioni descritte perchè serve come leader nello spogliatoio e serve perchè El Shaarawy e, dall'anno prossimo, Saponara, lo hanno come idolo e vorranno sicuramente imparare da lui il più possibile, avranno uno stimolo e una possibilità in più di continuare a crescere in maniera costante.


ah ecco, perchè lo seguo ogni tanto di sfuggita, ha fatto un discorso tutto strano :S, che se prendiamo kakà allora perchè abbiamo venduto ibra, e vero ibra e molto meglio di kakà perchè ti fa vincere pero cmq ibra prendeva 12 milioni kakà se viene al milan di certo non prende 12 milioni, che abbiamo iniziato un nuovo progetto e se prendiamo kakà non c'è progetto mah, io penso che se arriva kakà mica non abbiamo un progetto, non possiamo comprare solo giovani vanno inseriti poco per volta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 1) Andava preso qualcuno in difesa
> 2) Se proprio dovevamo prendere il grande nome li davanti era meglio prender Drogba; è almeno utilizzabile in CL.
> 3) Kakà davanti alla difesa? Pietà
> 
> ...



se kakà non fosse stato nella storia del milan sicuro non l'avremmo preso secondo me,drogba chiede tantissimi soldi da 8 milioni in su troppi per quanto io lo stimi,tanto neanche con drogba avremmo vinto contro il barca,a mio avviso se arriva kakà e tanta roba visti i nomi che circolavano ultimamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 1) Andava preso qualcuno in difesa
> 2) Se proprio dovevamo prendere il grande nome li davanti era meglio prender Drogba; è almeno utilizzabile in CL.
> 3) Kakà davanti alla difesa? Pietà
> 
> ...



Ma chi è che s'è inventato sta fesseria di Kakà davanti alla difesa??Vi prego,Ricky,nel caso venisse,si posizionerà dietro,nella posizione occupata finora da Boateng,alle spalle di Elsha(largo a sinistra) ed un'altra punto.Stop.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ormai è preso. Resto convinto che un grande attaccante avrebbe fatto decisamente più comodo.



sono d'accordo, gli unici erano drogba e balotelli, per drogba chiede 8 milioni sono troppi,balotelli il city chiede 37 milioni cioè da pazzi.


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ehmm...dal blog della società di Paolillo... "Breakfast with Ricky in Milan"


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ma chi è che s'è inventato sta fesseria di Kakà davanti alla difesa??*Vi prego,Ricky,nel caso venisse,si posizionerà dietro,nella posizione occupata finora da Boateng,alle spalle di Elsha(largo a sinistra) ed un'altra punto.Stop.


lo dice oggi la gds ma io non ci credo dai messo diventa alla difesa. Se l'intenzione e di metterlo li lasciamo perdere


----------



## DennyJersey (19 Gennaio 2013)

Criscitiello è uno a cui piace sparare sentenze, dall'alto del pulpito della sua seguitissima trasmissione. Non ci vuole un genio per capire che al milan non puoi prendere solo giovani e poi cominciare a farlo di punto in bianco soprattutto.
I tifosi, i media, gli sponsor, non capirebbero e non lo approverebbero.
Questa è una operazione sentimento che però ha anche risvolti, fortuna permettendo, tecnicamente validi. Ci vuole un mix di esperienza e qualità nonchè di nuove e promettenti leve. Chi non vuole capire questo e fa discorsi alla criscitiello vuole fare solo polemica.

P.S.
Che poi Ibra l'avremmo tenuto tutti, ma se le cifre che sentiamo sono vere quello prendeva esattamente al netto il doppio di quanto prenderebbe Kakà. Ripeto, sempre se sono cifre corrispondeti al vero.. le une e le altre.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Da Sportmediaset: Kakà-Milan, il Real Madrid dà l'ok*


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Magari dirò una cavolata XD... ma Kakà come finto centravanti con El Shaarawy e Robinho sulle fasce? Non sarebbe poi così male secondo me...



Robinho si accentra sempre perché è fissato col fare la seconda punta, creerebbe solo intralcio portando un avversario in più su Kakà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Con l'arrivo di Kakà dobbiamo giocare con Ricky trequartista a suggerire El Sharaawy largo a sinistra e Robinho seconda punta/centravanti, come giochiamo adesso praticamente, solo che schieri Robinho al posto di Pazzini che è inutile e Kakà al posto di Boateng che non suggerisce. Con Kakà vertice alto la famosa linea dei tre a centrocampo potrebbe sopravvivere anche con il solo Montolivo come uomo di qualità, il problema è che possiamo anche accettare Muntari titolare ma di certo non si può andare avanti con Nocerino, considerato che Ambro e De Jong sono rotti e Flamini e Traoré non fanno testo. Un centrocampista ci vorrebbe lo stesso.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà può fare anche il playmaker eh. Cioè lo si può re inventare li. Se no cosa facciamo, cambiamo nuovamente modulo per uno che nemmeno è un trequartista puro?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo di Kakà dobbiamo giocare con Ricky trequartista a suggerire El Sharaawy largo a sinistra e Robinho seconda punta/centravanti, come giochiamo adesso praticamente, solo che schieri Robinho al posto di Pazzini che è inutile e Kakà al posto di Boateng che non suggerisce. Con Kakà vertice alto la famosa linea dei tre a centrocampo potrebbe sopravvivere anche con il solo Montolivo come uomo di qualità, il problema è che possiamo anche accettare Muntari titolare ma di certo non si può andare avanti con Nocerino, considerato che Ambro e De Jong sono rotti e Flamini e Traoré non fanno testo. Un centrocampista ci vorrebbe lo stesso.



Splendidi, adesso giochiamo con le due ali e e la punta centrale, con un 433 puro. Io dico che, Kakà davanti alla difesa nel caso arrivasse, va provato assolutamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Kakà può fare anche il playmaker eh. Cioè lo si può re inventare li. Se no cosa facciamo, cambiamo nuovamente modulo per uno che nemmeno è un trequartista puro?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Intendevo giocare come quando abbiam giocato con Boateng alto, attualmente si, stiamo utilizzando il 4-3-3 ma davvero non mi sembra il caso di snaturare Kakà mezz'ala o addirittura davanti alla difesa.


----------



## runner (19 Gennaio 2013)

comunque se dovesse tornare sarebbe l' ennesima dimostrazione di quanto sia ridicolo il calcio moderno....

alla fine sarebbe dovuto restare sempre al Milan e magari finire la carriera in Brasile, invece si è bruciato degli anni al Real.......


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Intendevo giocare come quando abbiam giocato con Boateng alto, attualmente si, stiamo utilizzando il 4-3-3 ma davvero non mi sembra il caso di snaturare Kakà mezz'ala o addirittura davanti alla difesa.



Beh io credo che ora non abbia più lo spunto anche solo di 2/3 anni fa. La progressione e penso che non abbia mai avuto nemmeno l'ultimo passaggio [sia chiaro, molto più di Boateng ma non è mai stata la sua forza]. Può tranquillamente giocare da trequartista in una serie A del genere ma comunque io lo proverei anche li. Il che non significa che debba giocare sempre, però voglio dire, Allegri ha provato Boateng punta, Emanuelson punta credo che quella di Kakà playmaker possa essere la "prova" più azzeccata.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che giochi veramente davanti alla difesa perché è inadeguato per qualsiasi altro ruolo, ormai kakà gioca quasi da fermo 

 un altro acquisto a caso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

quindi se dovesse arrivera veramente kaka la tesi sostenuta da molti che vedrebbe un galliani vendere kaka al real perche aveva intuito il calo fisico del brasiliano viene ufficialmente smentita (anche se c'era gia il precedente sheva)


----------



## runner (19 Gennaio 2013)

Boh secondo me invece Kakà deve giocare da trequartista.....

finalmente terrebbe palla sulla trequarti con l' opzione tiro da fuori che adesso non abbiamo (o quasi)

poi così il Boa si metterebbe calmo a centrocampo e Niang e il Faraone come punte!!


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quindi se dovesse arrivera veramente kaka la tesi sostenuta da molti che vedrebbe un galliani vendere kaka al real perche aveva intuito il calo fisico del brasiliano viene ufficialmente smentita (anche se c'era gia il precedente sheva)



Galliani, ad oggi, dice che è stato venduto per il bilancio o perchè voleva più soldi. Però Kakà al REal è arrivato con problemi al ginocchio e la pubalgia, c'è anche da dire questo. Ora ha 31 anni, e le caratteristiche che lo rendevano un fenomeno sono andate, ma almeno è sano.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Galliani, ad oggi, dice che è stato venduto per il bilancio o perchè voleva più soldi. Però Kakà al REal è arrivato con problemi al ginocchio e la pubalgia, c'è anche da dire questo. Ora ha 31 anni, e le caratteristiche che lo rendevano un fenomeno sono andate, ma almeno è sano.



quindi siamo tutti d'accordo che le vendite di kaka e shava sono state causate da motivi di bilancio e non bisogna ringraziare la presunta lungimirenza di the best(ia) , no perche qui dentro ho letto qualcuno che pensa sia stato merito di galliani se abbiamo venduto sheva e kaka prima del tracollo 
Poi una cosa non mi torna , se kaka non ha piu quelle abilità calcistiche che lo rendevano fenomeno , per quale ragione dovrebbe percepire uno stipendio da fenomeno ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2013)

Non avevo dubbi che Allegri avrebbe snaturato tutto, è nella sua natura.
Poi dopo due mesi di risultati deludenti si accorgerà delle cavolate e tornerà allo stato naturale delle cose.

Kakà deve giocare davanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non date retta alla Gazzetta,ripeto Kakà giocherà dietro ad Elsha ed un altra punta.Al max giocherà da falso nueve.


----------



## patriots88 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Di certo Kakà non giocherà a centrocampo.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quindi siamo tutti d'accordo che le vendite di kaka e shava sono state causate da motivi di bilancio e non bisogna ringraziare la presunta lungimirenza di the best(ia) , no perche qui dentro ho letto qualcuno che pensa sia stato merito di galliani se abbiamo venduto sheva e kaka prima del tracollo
> Poi una cosa non mi torna , se kaka non ha piu quelle abilità calcistiche che lo rendevano fenomeno , per quale ragione dovrebbe percepire uno stipendio da fenomeno ?



Su Sheva non molto, lo dimostra il fatto che lo abbiamo ceduto a 30 anni per una grossa cifra che abbiamo reinvestito (male, ma reinvestita), su Kakà potevo credere alla storia del Galliani lungimirante fino al 31 Agosto 2009, forse 31 Gennaio 2010, ma quando ho visto investiti 20 mln su 65 ricavati ho cambiato idea... Detto questo infatti Kakà verrebbe al massimo a 5 mln all'anno. Un Fenomeno, o Campione, oggigiorno, a parte il fatto che non verrebbe in Italia, ma percepirebbe 12-13 mln all'anno.


----------



## rossovero (19 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quindi siamo tutti d'accordo che le vendite di kaka e shava sono state causate da motivi di bilancio e non bisogna ringraziare la presunta lungimirenza di the best(ia) , no perche qui dentro ho letto qualcuno che pensa sia stato merito di galliani se abbiamo venduto sheva e kaka prima del tracollo
> Poi una cosa non mi torna , se kaka non ha piu quelle abilità calcistiche che lo rendevano fenomeno , per quale ragione dovrebbe percepire uno stipendio da fenomeno ?



Bella domanda! Sono d'accordissimo, ma vallo a spiegare a Bosco Leite...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2013)

L'autore dell'articolo è la Bocci, di solito è molto informata sul Milan ed è anche amica di Kakà.
Sicuramente farà la domanda oggi in conferenza ad Allegri, vediamo cosa risponde.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Su Sheva non molto, lo dimostra il fatto che lo abbiamo ceduto a 30 anni per una grossa cifra che abbiamo reinvestito (male, ma reinvestita), su Kakà potevo credere alla storia del Galliani lungimirante fino al 31 Agosto 2009, forse 31 Gennaio 2010, ma quando ho visto investiti 20 mln su 65 ricavati ho cambiato idea... Detto questo infatti Kakà verrebbe al massimo a 5 mln all'anno. Un Fenomeno, o Campione, oggigiorno, a parte il fatto che non verrebbe in Italia, ma percepirebbe 12-13 mln all'anno.



ok che un fenomeno percepisce 12-13 mil , ma galliani è consapevole che un kaka senza le sue abilità calcistiche diventa quasi un giocatore normale ? un giocatore normale merita 5 mil netti l'anno ?


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà la precisione e la potenza non le ha perse, non ha più quella sua progressione palla al piede, quella che lo rendeva in grado di farsi mezzo campo palla al piede e saltare 4 avversari. In pratica ha perso le doti da bomber, ma quelle da realizzatore fuori area e le doti tecniche sono rimaste.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Bella domanda! Sono d'accordissimo, ma vallo a spiegare a Bosco Leite...



bosco leite fa gli interessi suo e di suo figlio , io l'andrei a spiegare a galliani piuttosto


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi non sarà più quello di una volta e costa troppo,ma è più di un "normale" calciatore.Ora non facciomolo uno qualsiasi.Non è che gioca da fermo come molti dicono.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ok che un fenomeno percepisce 12-13 mil , ma galliani è consapevole che un kaka senza le sue abilità calcistiche diventa quasi un giocatore normale ? un giocatore normale merita 5 mil netti l'anno ?



Vediamo se è un giocatore normale per questa Serie A. Sto vedendo titolari oggi gente che avrebbe fatto tribuna anni fa, per cui non so, sinceramente, se Kakà sfigurerebbe. Detto questo purtroppo è il problema di acquistare chi è stato un Campione. Ha già un maxi stipendio e un nome che non permettono stipendi troppo bassi. Anche Drogba a 35 anni, per dire, vorrebbe 7-8 mln di euro... è questo il problema nel costruire le squadre "alla Real Madrid" dei poveri. Infatti io a Kakà non darei più di 4 mln all'anno, meglio 3,5, ma dubito che accetterebbe.


----------



## DennyJersey (19 Gennaio 2013)

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che Galliani abbia venduto perchè obbligato dal bilancio e non per presunte doti medianiche che gli abbiano permesso di prevedere cali o infortuni futuri di Sheva e Kakà.
Certo si vedeva che almeno il secondo era arrivato ad un momento interlocutorio nel Milan e con tante sirene dall'estero non si poteva trattenerlo. Si poteva però evitare il teatrino tra gennaio e luglio e city e real, ma visto che lo volevano cedere lui ha chiesto di fargli scegliere dove andare.
Quanto allo stipendio da top player, in effetti anche a 5 milioni è da top per il milan e per l'italia, ma voglio davvero vedere se sarà così. Tagliarsi lo stipendio del 60% rimane comunque una cosa mai vista...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Gattuso a Sky Sport: "Kakà e Balotelli? C’è bisogno di qualità e di migliorare la squadra. Kakà è un giocatore che può dare tanto, senza di lui non avremmo vinto la Champions, ho bellissimi ricordi con lui. Balotelli può far bene ovunque, se sta bene e ha voglia può esplodere. Il Milan potrebbe essere la squadra giusta per lui e per trovare la sua dimensione"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Beh io credo che ora non abbia più lo spunto anche solo di 2/3 anni fa. La progressione e penso che non abbia mai avuto nemmeno l'ultimo passaggio [sia chiaro, molto più di Boateng ma non è mai stata la sua forza]. Può tranquillamente giocare da trequartista in una serie A del genere ma comunque io lo proverei anche li. Il che non significa che debba giocare sempre, però voglio dire, Allegri ha provato Boateng punta, Emanuelson punta credo che quella di Kakà playmaker possa essere la "prova" più azzeccata.


Kakà l'ultimo passaggio ce l'ha eccome, nonostante non sia la sua qualità maggiore come può essere per Pirlo, Xavi, Ozil e questa gente qua... può suggerire alle punte, dialogare con El Sharaawy che non ha, di fatto, uno che parli la sua lingua. Kakà davanti alla difesa non mi convince perché è troppo lontano dal suo ruolo spiccatamente offensivo, infatti stare davanti alla difesa richiede una capacità di recuperare palloni, difendere e aiutare a difendere, cose che Kakà non ha nelle sue corde e qualità fisiche che Kakà non ha. Da trequartista sarebbe ben più libero da vincoli tattici e libero di creare quel gioco o almeno di far sfilare decentemente la palla da centrocampo ad attacco, cosa che ci manca.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà da quando è a Madrid avrà fatto una trentina d'assist, come si fa a dire che Ricardo non sa fare l'ultimo passaggio non lo so davvero.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà da quando è a Madrid avrà fatto una trentina d'assist, come si fa a dire che Ricardo non sa fare l'ultimo passaggio non lo so davvero.



No,è un giocatore normalissimo,come i nostri d'altronde.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,è un giocatore normalissimo,come i nostri d'altronde.....



i nostri non sono giocatori normali , sono semplicemente pippe


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Real Madrid potrebbe accettare il prestito per 30 mesi. L'ostacolo piu grande ora è l'ingaggio di Kakà, il brasiliano è disposto a scendere a 7,5 milioni ma per il Milan è ancora troppo. Il Milan chiede un ulteriore sforzo per scendere fino a 5,5.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

30 mesi ? Cioè 2 anni e mezzo ? Quando gli scadrà il contratto ?


----------



## Harvey (19 Gennaio 2013)

Il prestito di 30 mesi penso sia una formula nuova in tutte le galassie  Per Balotelli potremmo provare con: "prestito fino a quando lo vogliamo"


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2013)

ha l'occasione per dimostrare di voler veramente bene al milan e ai tifosi che tanto lo hanno osannato.. vediamo come si comporta


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 30 mesi ? Cioè 2 anni e mezzo ? Quando gli scadrà il contratto ?



2015 in poche parole non torna piu al real.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;102543 ha scritto:


> *Il Real Madrid potrebbe accettare il prestito per 30 mesi. L'ostacolo piu grande ora è l'ingaggio di Kakà, il brasiliano è disposto a scendere a 7,5 milioni ma per il Milan è ancora troppo. Il Milan chiede un ulteriore sforzo per scendere fino a 5,5.*



Fonte?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Il prestito di 30 mesi penso sia una formula nuova in tutte le galassie  Per Balotelli potremmo provare con: "prestito fino a quando lo vogliamo"


Comunque ho capito: il contratto di Kakà scade nel 2015, quindi il prestito sarebbe fino alla scadenza del contratto con il Real in modo tale da evitare a Florentino di pagare lo stipendio a Ricky, stipendio che chiaramente ci accolleremmo noi e a questo punto si tratta tra noi e il giocatore. Mi chiedo soltanto se non sia più facile acquistarlo direttamente, d'altronde è come acquistarlo e fargli un contratto biennale 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;102549 ha scritto:


> 2015 in poche parole non torna piu al real.


Esatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Fonte?



lo letto da sportmediaset, ma lo letto qualche ora fa pure sulla gazzetta


----------



## Harvey (19 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque ho capito: il contratto di Kakà scade nel 2015, quindi il prestito sarebbe fino alla scadenza del contratto con il Real in modo tale da evitare a Florentino di pagare lo stipendio a Ricky, stipendio che chiaramente ci accolleremmo noi e a questo punto si tratta tra noi e il giocatore. Mi chiedo soltanto se non sia più facile acquistarlo direttamente, d'altronde è come acquistarlo e fargli un contratto biennale



Se è come dici ci saranno dietro magheggi di bilancio, glielo pagheremo il prezzo di acquisto e sarà in prestito solo ufficialmente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Se è come dici ci saranno dietro magheggi di bilancio, glielo pagheremo il prezzo di acquisto e sarà in prestito solo ufficialmente


Comunque è come se lo acquistassimo, in oltre tra due anni e mezzi lui avrebbe 33 anni e scadrebbe il prestito, così lo potremo lasciare svincolato e liberarci di lui quando diventerà un peso come Seedorf


----------



## Harvey (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Kakà non convocato da Mourinho per la trasferta di Valencia.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

certo che se fosse veramente cosi maro, il real pur di togliersi il suo ingaggio lo da in prestito per 30 mesi mai sentito


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà avrà detto: o rimango qua a Madrid fino a fine contratto o l'unica soluzione che accetto è di tornare al Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> *Kakà non convocato da Mourinho per la trasferta di Valencia.*



non è stato convocato perchè sconta l'espulsione nell'altra partita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Venderlo a 67 e riprenderlo a 0, nonostante tutto questo sarebbe un capolavoro


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Kakà avrà detto: o rimango qua a Madrid fino a fine contratto o l'unica soluzione che accetto è di tornare al Milan.



si sarà cosi, ha rifiutato sia il brasile, i galaxy, galatasaray


----------



## Harvey (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;102572 ha scritto:


> non è stato convocato per sconta l'espulsione nell'altra partita



LOL non ricordavo fosse squalificato, a Sky l'hanno lanciata come news!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Allegri intervistato da Milan Channel su un possibile arrivo di kakà:"Se arriva Kakà, io sarei contento, ovviamente."*


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Su SKY lo danno non convocato ... Ma non ha preso il rosso nell ultima partita ???


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> LOL non ricordavo fosse squalificato, a Sky l'hanno lanciata come news!



si sono sicura che deve scontare una (2 o quante sono) perchè si e fatto espellere la scorsa partita contro l'osasuna.


----------



## robs91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

7.5 all'anno?Poi non lamentiamoci se gli altri reparti non verranno più rinforzati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Su SKY lo danno non convocato ... Ma non ha preso il rosso nell ultima partita ???



si appunto, certo che non lo convocano e squalificato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2013)

La notizia della non convocazione era nella homepage di AS descritta come una cosa clamorosa...
Sito spagnolo del Real...

La hanno tolta, epic fail


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani: Kakà è un obiettivo, ma la trattativa è difficile per via della differenza di fiscalità. Il nodo è lo stipendio. Confermato il volo a Madrid se la cosa va avanti.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque ho capito: il contratto di Kakà scade nel 2015, quindi il prestito sarebbe fino alla scadenza del contratto con il Real in modo tale da evitare a Florentino di pagare lo stipendio a Ricky, stipendio che chiaramente ci accolleremmo noi e a questo punto si tratta tra noi e il giocatore.* Mi chiedo soltanto se non sia più facile acquistarlo direttamente, d'altronde è come acquistarlo e fargli un contratto biennale*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sempre per la questione dell'ammortamento, credo. Gli hanno fatto fatto un contratto fino al 2015, quindi 67 diviso 6 anni di contratto fa 11 mln all'anno circa. Sono passati 3 anni, questo è il quarto, quindi sono stati ammortizzati 33 mln, praticamente la metà. Vendendolo ora a zero farebbe una minusvalenza di 33-34 mln. 
Invece con questo prestito Kakà, essendo il cartellino formalmente ancora al Madrid, continuerà a essere ammortato fino alla scadenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sempre per la questione dell'ammortamento, credo. Gli hanno fatto fatto un contratto fino al 2015, quindi 67 diviso 6 anni di contratto fa 11 mln all'anno circa. Sono passati 3 anni, questo è il quarto, quindi sono stati ammortizzati 33 mln, praticamente la metà. Vendendolo ora a zero farebbe una minusvalenza di 33-34 mln.
> Invece con questo prestito Kakà, essendo il cartellino formalmente ancora al Madrid, continuerà a essere ammortato fino alla scadenza.


Ecco. Loro ammortano e non pagano lo stipendio, mentre noi non sborsiamo un centesimo, come piace al nostro AD  quindi se l'affare non si farà sarà solo per colpa di Kakà.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco. Loro ammortano e non pagano lo stipendio, mentre noi non sborsiamo un centesimo, come piace al nostro AD  quindi se l'affare non si farà sarà solo per colpa di Kakà.



Esatto. Non oso immaginare però se dopo un mese e mezzo gli riprende la pubalgia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani su Sky ha dichiarato che oggi è una giornata in cui è pessimista sulla trattativa.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Galliani su Sky ha dichiarato che oggi è una giornata in cui è pessimista sulla trattativa.



Riparte la telenovela dell'estate scorsa insomma. Kakà si, poi Kakà boh, poi Kakà no.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Riparte la telenovela dell'estate scorsa insomma. Kakà si, poi Kakà boh, poi Kakà no.



E intanto non arriva nessuno.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Gennaio 2013)

De jong fuori e Ambrosini pure. Dopo aver venduto mezzo mondo. Siamo a posto cosi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Riparte la telenovela dell'estate scorsa insomma. Kakà si, poi Kakà boh, poi Kakà no.



Identica.
Anche ad agosto doveva partire per Madrid il martedì o il mercoledì, e poi lunedì arrivò il fiscalista.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani ha detto di essere pessimista per via dello stipendio.

Il cuore rossonero Kakà


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani:"Ci sono giorni che sono ottimista e giorni che sono pessimista, oggi sono un po pessimista, serve un grande sforzo da parte del Milan, del Real Madrid e da parte di Kakà." Ha pure dichiarato che partirà martedi per Madrid "se ne varrà la pena".*


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà da da 7-8 anni prende uno stipendio faraonico. Credo di soldi ne abbia a sufficenza. E' ora faccia una scelta di vita, altrimenti se ne stia a Madrid a marcire lui ed i suoi soldi. Ogni euro oltre i 4 mln è regalato.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Se è vero che chiede 7.5 milioni che resti a Madrid,per quanto mi riguarda.
Se vuole tornare da noi per motivi "sentimentali" non dovrebbe aver problemi ad adeguarsi alla nostra attuale politica sugli stipendi,tanto problemi di soldi sicuramente non ne ha.


----------



## Milangirl (19 Gennaio 2013)

altro che Beautiful  anche qua ci sono sempre le stesse telenovele che girano sempre intorno alle stesse persone  state certi che se la storia di Kakà non si conclude ora a gennaio ritornerà in voga anche questa estate...


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà da da 7-8 anni prende uno stipendio faraonico. Credo di soldi ne abbia a sufficenza. E' ora faccia una scelta di vita, altrimenti se ne stia a Madrid a marcire lui ed i suoi soldi. Ogni euro oltre i 4 mln è regalato.


Quotone.
Se vuole soldi può trovarsi una squadra araba/cinese o quel che è.
Se vuole tornare al Milan è giusto che si adegui.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma più che altro ci fa capire che il colpo di mercato del quale Berlusconi parlava, mi sa che è proprio Kakà stesso


----------



## AndrasWave (19 Gennaio 2013)

E' angosciante pensare che siamo di nuovo qui a parlare di Kakà! Questo sarà "venduto" ai tifosi capra come acquisto dell'anno, come rinforzo ineccepibile del nostro presidente, di spettacolare intuizione del miglior dirigente del mondo, da mercato sontuoso.

Se arriva con 3 milioni l'anno di stipendio sarebbe già vergognoso ma accettabile, di più dimostrerebbe soltanto quanto sono incapaci ai piani alti di questa società, quanto non ci sia assolutamente coerenza di progetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani ha anche affermato che se rientrasse Kakà ritornerebbero allo stadio anche i 15000 orfani di Ricky. Questo caro AD significa non aver capito niente. A questo punto francamente non so se ci fa o se ci è sul serio.


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Galliani ha anche affermato che se rientrasse Kakà ritornerebbero allo stadio anche i 15000 orfani di Ricky. Questo caro AD significa non aver capito niente. A questo punto francamente non so se ci fa o se ci è sul serio.



_Ora scatenate l'orgoglio!_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani a Milan Channel: *"Due ore fa a pranzo ero pessimista, ora sono più ottimista. Potrei non andare a MAdrid e risolvere con un'email"*

Va beh, a questo punto smettiamola anche di riportare le sue parole.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Galliani a Milan Channel: *"Due ore fa a pranzo ero pessimista, ora sono più ottimista. Potrei non andare a MAdrid e risolvere con un'email"*
> 
> Va beh, sa questo punto mettiamola anche di riportare le sue parole.


Sto Pelado scapellato ci piglia palesemente per il C.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani intervistato da Milan Channel ha detto che qualsiasi sia la formula rimane per due anni e mezzo.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2013)

quindi è nostro _al 99.99% ? (galliani cit.)_


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Colpo di scena, è tornato il fiscalista! Secondo Nosotti, Galliani oggi pomeriggio si è mostrato ringalluzzito e più ottimista dopo la telefonata con un fiscalista, gli ha suggerito un escamotage per alleggerire la fiscalità di circa 2 mln di euro (e colmare quindi il gap con la Spagna). Teatrino?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena, è tornato il fiscalista! Secondo Nosotti, Galliani oggi pomeriggio si è mostrato ringalluzzito e più ottimista dopo la telefonata con un fiscalista, gli ha suggerito un escamotage per alleggerire la fiscalità di circa 2 mln di euro (e colmae quindi il gap con la Spagna). Teatrino?



Quindi ora ha dato il parere positivo......









teatrino del cavolo.Il pelado è una macchietta vivente.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena, è tornato il fiscalista! Secondo Nosotti, Galliani oggi pomeriggio si è mostrato ringalluzzito e più ottimista dopo la telefonata con un fiscalista, gli ha suggerito un escamotage per alleggerire la fiscalità di circa 2 mln di euro (e colmae quindi il gap con la Spagna). Teatrino?



Non lo so. Comunque un escamotage potrebbe essere questo: anche col prestito Kakà dovrebbe continuare a guadagnare 10 mln netti, come suggerito da Jino. Se lui fosse d'accordo, non scontato, potrebbe firmare per il Real Madrid a 5 mln netti, 10 lordi perchè non c'è più la legge Beckham, e contestualmente il Real ce lo cede in prestito col nuovo contratto abbassato che pagheremmo noi in toto...


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani ha contattato un fiscalista il quale gli ha riferito che ci sono delle possibilità per ridurre il carico fiscale. Risparmiando qualcosa sulle tasse il Milan può offrire a Kakà uno stipendio più alto


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque se sto kaka andra a prendere piu di 4/5/6 a sto punto ci tenevamo Ibrino


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2013)

Direi che manca solo l'ufficialità.
P.S. Il fiscalista


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (19 Gennaio 2013)

chissà che raspone si è tirato il pelato appena ha riattaccato il telefono


----------



## DennyJersey (19 Gennaio 2013)

Vorrei vedere una foto del mister x dei fiscalisti ahah. Rimane da decidere se fargli un monumento o appendercelo. In ogni caso è la nuova figura principe delle nostre sessioni di mercato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque se sto kaka andra a prendere piu di 4/5/6 a sto punto ci tenevamo Ibrino



ma infatti , poi voglio vedere se dovesse ritornare la pubalgia di kaka , altro che fiscalista dovra fare i saldi mortali per levarselo di torno


----------



## MisterBet (19 Gennaio 2013)

Il fiscalista is back!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani ha contattato un fiscalista il quale gli ha riferito che ci sono delle possibilità per ridurre il carico fiscale. Risparmiando qualcosa sulle tasse il Milan può offrire a Kakà uno stipendio più alto



no vi prego, sono contenta se torna pero non facciamo questa cosa dell'ingaggio per favore, massimo e 5 e stop non possiamo di nuovo alzare sto tetto


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque se sto kaka andra a prendere piu di 4/5/6 a sto punto ci tenevamo Ibrino



_Se dovessimo dare tot. mln a Pinco Pallino ci tenevamo Ibrino(cit. Tifo'o) _


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Gennaio 2013)

A quanto pare per Galliani non è un problema nemmeno la formula, prestito o acquisto a titolo definitivo non fa differenza


----------



## The P (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma qualcuno mi fa capire tra fiscalità spagnola, fiscalista, ecc ecc quando percepirà di stipendio Kakà? 

Risciremo a mantenere il tetto-ingaggi di 4mln di euro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque se sto kaka andra a prendere piu di 4/5/6 a sto punto ci tenevamo Ibrino



ibrino? se e ibra non ha senso a mio avviso ibra prendeva 12 milioni sono mal che vada la metà di stipendio e per il milan sono un sacco di soldi


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> A quanto pare per Galliani non è un problema nemmeno la formula, prestito o acquisto a titolo definitivo non fa differenza



Meglio il prestito,così possiamo investire qualcosa per altri reparti.


----------



## Aphex (19 Gennaio 2013)

Il ritorno del FISCALISTA


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;102770 ha scritto:


> ibrino? se e ibra non ha senso a mio avviso ibra prendeva 12 milioni sono mal che vada la metà di stipendio e per il milan sono un sacco di soldi



ma ibra non era quello che pur di venire al milan si era abbassato lo stipendio ? peccato che erano tutte invenzioni mediatiche di galliani visto che ibra alla fine percepiva sempre 12 mil , e sono quasi sicuro che pure il prete dallo smoking bianco non si privera manco di un centesimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

ovviamente meglio il prestito almeno non ti costa niente.


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma ibra non era quello che pur di venire al milan si era abbassato lo stipendio ? peccato che erano tutte invenzioni mediatiche di galliani visto che ibra alla fine percepiva sempre 12 mil , e sono quasi sicuro che pure il prete dallo smoking bianco non si privera manco di un centesimo



se mettiamo caso lo prendiamo per dargli 10 milioni anniu avete ragione voi, ma non credo minimamente che il milan sia disposto a dargli un cifra del genere gli darà massimo 6 milioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;102777 ha scritto:


> se mettiamo caso lo prendiamo per dargli 10 milioni anniu avete ragione voi, ma non credo minimamente che il milan sia disposto a dargli un cifra del genere gli darà massimo 6 milioni.



6 mil sono un'enormità cmq , per me possono dargli pure 15 mil al mese basta che galliani ci risparmia i suoi soliti siparietti , ricordo che thiago silva è stato veduto proprio per colmare il buco "creato" da ingaggi esagerati come quelli di ibra , dinho , bingo e flamini


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (19 Gennaio 2013)

Questa è l'unica società al mondo che parla ai tifosi di fiscalita,bilancio, il giocatore prende troppo,di %....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Da Sky Sport: Galliani *"Berlusconi in questi giorni è impegnato con la campagna elettorale ma ci sentiamo quotidianamente ed è molto soddisfatto dell'apertura di questa trattativa". *


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da Sky Sport: Galliani *"Berlusconi in questi giorni è impegnato con la campagna elettorale ma ci sentiamo quotidianamente ed è molto soddisfatto dell'apertura di questa trattativa". *



Brace yourselves! "Teatrino elettorale" is coming!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Sky non è detto che Adriano Galliani parta per Madrid poichè la questione potrebbe essere risolta telefonicamente qualora il Real accettasse l'offerta del Milan.


----------



## Ale (19 Gennaio 2013)

si risparmia sul viaggio


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> si risparmia sul viaggio



...certo e magari chiama pure a carico del destinatario...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky non è detto che Adriano Galliani parta per Madrid poichè la questione potrebbe essere risolta telefonicamente qualora il Real accettasse l'offerta del Milan.



ecco l'offerta che arrivera al fax del real


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Mondonico a ilsussidiario.net:"Il Milan deve provare a prendere Kakà subito, magari in prestito contribuendo al pagamento dell'ingaggio, e Mario Balotelli, a titolo definitivo. Una squadra come il Milan deve giocare per vincere, comprare solo giovani ora non serve, ci vogliono giocatori come Kakà e Balotelli che facciano fare il salto di qualità, il resto completa la rosa. L'ultima volta che il Milan ha preso solo giovani, è andato in B.".


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mondonico a ilsussidiario.net:"Il Milan deve provare a prendere Kakà subito, magari in prestito contribuendo al pagamento dell'ingaggio, e Mario Balotelli, a titolo definitivo. Una squadra come il Milan deve giocare per vincere, comprare solo giovani ora non serve, ci vogliono giocatori come Kakà e Balotelli che facciano fare il salto di qualità, il resto completa la rosa. L'ultima volta che il Milan ha preso solo giovani, è andato in B.".


E' chiaro, i giovani devono essere solo dei tasselli in più, ma la priorità per una big, sono i giocatori di qualità, giovani o vecchi che siano.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mondonico a ilsussidiario.net:"Il Milan deve provare a prendere Kakà subito, magari in prestito contribuendo al pagamento dell'ingaggio, e Mario Balotelli, a titolo definitivo. Una squadra come il Milan deve giocare per vincere, comprare solo giovani ora non serve, ci vogliono giocatori come Kakà e Balotelli che facciano fare il salto di qualità, il resto completa la rosa. L'ultima volta che il Milan ha preso solo giovani, è andato in B.".



mbe ha ragione , purtroppo noi lo sappiamo e speriamo lo capisca pure the best(ia) . La virtu sta nel mezzo , ma galliani sa allestire squadre o di soli giovani o come se fossero un reparto geriatrico


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mbe ha ragione , purtroppo noi lo sappiamo e speriamo lo capisca pure the best(ia) . La virtu sta nel mezzo , ma galliani sa allestire squadre o di soli giovani o come se fossero un reparto geriatrico



Saper allestire squadre e comprare giocatori sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Saper allestire squadre e comprare giocatori sono due cose diverse.



eh lo so , non a caso in una società di calcio che si rispetti c'è l'amministratore delegato che bada al lato finanziario e il ds che pensa a quello sportivo , solo al milan abbiamo il factotum galliani


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

AS titola: "Un fallimento chiamato Kakà"


----------



## runner (20 Gennaio 2013)

a mio avviso gli brucia che non gli abbia fatto vincere quello che ha fatto vincere a noi.........hahahahaaaaaaaa!!

Kakà the best!!


----------



## walter 22 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Basta telenovelas riportiamolo a milano e facciamola finita


----------



## forzajuve (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mondonico a ilsussidiario.net:"Il Milan deve provare a prendere Kakà subito, magari in prestito contribuendo al pagamento dell'ingaggio, e Mario Balotelli, a titolo definitivo. Una squadra come il Milan deve giocare per vincere, comprare solo giovani ora non serve, ci vogliono giocatori come Kakà e Balotelli che facciano fare il salto di qualità, il resto completa la rosa. L'ultima volta che il Milan ha preso solo giovani, è andato in B.".


 giusto puntare subito sui campioni per vincere con l aiuto di qualche giovane di prospettiva come ad esempio De Sciglio..ma vi chiedo...Kaka e ancora quel giocatore che conosciamo? Vale la pena rischiare per un giocatore che a Madrid ha visto poco il campo in questi anni?


----------



## Francy (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Berlusconi*: ottimista per *Kakà*, per il *Real Madrid* lui è un problema

Ultim'ora Sky Sport 24


----------



## walter 22 (20 Gennaio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> giusto puntare subito sui campioni per vincere con l aiuto di qualche giovane di prospettiva come ad esempio De Sciglio..ma vi chiedo...Kaka e ancora quel giocatore che conosciamo? Vale la pena rischiare per un giocatore che a Madrid ha visto poco il campo in questi anni?



Kaka non è più quel giocatore che conoscevamo ma nel milan attuale mancano esperienza, carisma e tecnica e lui con il suo talento potrebbe darci una mano.


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Gennaio 2013)

Parla Berlusconi a sky tg24

Anche io sogno Kakà come tifoso del milan, grande giocatore e grande uomo. Sono ottimista sul suo arrivo. Qual è il nodo? Il problema è lo stipendio, guardando il calcio sembra di giocare a monopoli ma è inserito nella realtà... il real potrebbe decidere di partecipare al suo ingaggio, credendo che nel milan possa rilanciarsi e rivalutarsi. Puntiamo al terzo posto e speriamo di arrivarci. Balotelli a rate? non lo so.. non lo so...


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Parla Berlusconi a sky tg24
> 
> Anche io sogno Kakà come tifoso del milan, grande giocatore e grande uomo. Sono ottimista sul suo arrivo. Qual è il nodo? Il problema è lo stipendio, guardando il calcio sembra di giocare a monopoli ma è inserito nella realtà... il real potrebbe decidere di partecipare al suo ingaggio, credendo che nel milan possa rilanciarsi e rivalutarsi. Puntiamo al terzo posto e speriamo di arrivarci. *Balotelli a rate? non lo so.. non lo so...*



Io lo squoio, è una tortura psicologica!!!


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Gennaio 2013)

E soprattutto, non dovesse arrivare, rasenteremmo delle cime di ridicolaggine difficilmente raggiunte e raggiungibili da altra società del globo terracqueo!


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

partendo dal presupposto che Kakà non è più Kakà... che stiamo prendendo un giocatore BRAVO. Dietro la maglietta potrebbe esserci scritto un nome qualsiasi.... Quali sono le attuali caratteristiche di Kakà? Carisma, buonissima tecnica, grandissimi passaggi, ottimi tempi di inserimento. Sulla corsa non so.
Attualmente, per caratteristiche, Kakà è ciò che più si avvicina al tipo di centrocampista che ci serve.

Prendessimo Kakà + Balotelli avremmo ancora dei problemi, ma di qualità ce ne sarebbe finalmente un bel po'.


----------



## aklos (20 Gennaio 2013)

puff problemi...
pensiamo sempre a comprare attaccanti...e nessuno vuole trovare una soluzione al fatto che abbiamo preso 20 gol su calcio da fermo

SERVONO DIFENSORI...DI FEN SO RI degni di tale maglia!!!


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> partendo dal presupposto che Kakà non è più Kakà... che stiamo prendendo un giocatore BRAVO. Dietro la maglietta potrebbe esserci scritto un nome qualsiasi.... Quali sono le attuali caratteristiche di Kakà? Carisma, buonissima tecnica, grandissimi passaggi, ottimi tempi di inserimento. Sulla corsa non so.
> Attualmente, per caratteristiche, Kakà è ciò che più si avvicina al tipo di centrocampista che ci serve.
> 
> Prendessimo Kakà + Balotelli avremmo ancora dei problemi, ma di qualità ce ne sarebbe finalmente un bel po'.



Qualità e, soprattutto, palle e personalità. Balotelli si può criticare quanto volete, ma ha una personalità sconfinata. Se non erro, infatti, non ha mai sbagliato un rigore.


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà deve semplicemente decidere se vuole essere un uomo che significa a 30 anni avere le balls di dire a suo padre di farsi i bip propri e non decidere della sua vita. E decidere se vuole essere un calciatore o un pensionato. Se vuole essere ricordato come un calciatore e non come un fallimento storico.


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2013)

aklos ha scritto:


> puff problemi...
> pensiamo sempre a comprare attaccanti...e nessuno vuole trovare una soluzione al fatto che abbiamo preso 20 gol su calcio da fermo
> 
> SERVONO DIFENSORI...DI FEN SO RI degni di tale maglia!!!



I difensori degni di tale maglia li devi scovare tu, intuizioni di mercato, è tutto lì.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

se tiri fuori la grana on ci saranno problemi


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualità e, soprattutto, palle e personalità. Balotelli si può criticare quanto volete, ma ha una personalità sconfinata. Se non erro, infatti, non ha mai sbagliato un rigore.



esatto. nel caso li comprassimo è davvero un peccato andare contro il Barç con Pazzini. Non dico che avremmo vinto con loro due, però almeno avremmo visto una partita diversa.

p.s. aklos, a gennaio è difficilissimo comprare gli attaccanti. comprare difensori forti è praticamente impossibile. quella mezza cartuccia di David Luiz è stato pagato 35mln se non ricordo male. Se andassimo a chiedere adesso un Ogbonna, dovresti tirar fuori 25mln. E i motivi sono tantissimi.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualità e, soprattutto, palle e personalità. Balotelli si può criticare quanto volete, ma ha una personalità sconfinata. Se non erro, infatti, non ha mai sbagliato un rigore.



Beh, non è solo da questi particolari che si giudica la personalità, prendi Seedorf che li sbagliava sempre.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani a Sky su Kakà:"Il problema è economico, c'è la disponibilità di tutte e 3 le parti ma bisogna scalare una montagna. Non voglio scendere in particolari ma tutti e 3 dobbiamo fare uno sforzo. Tra un giorno o due avremo le cose più chiare. Il problema non è la partenza per Madrid, è scrivere i numeri. Ormai si fa tutto per telefono o conferenza. C'è una grande differenza fiscale tra la Spagna e l'Italia".


----------



## Marilson (20 Gennaio 2013)

lui vuole giocare e sa che a milanello è un Dio, a noi serve perchè siamo alla canna del gas come qualità, il Madrid non può pagare un giocatore che va in tribuna 10 milioni all'anno. E' evidente che l'affare si farà


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

beh si sa martedi si saprà qualcocsa di piu chiaro.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

Portatemi Ricky per favore, sono stanco di vedere certa gente incapace di giocare a calcio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me fisicamente in Italia se lo mangiano gran parte dei giocatori.

Sono scettico, ma ormai la nostra dimensione è questa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Portatemi Ricky per favore, sono stanco di vedere certa gente incapace di giocare a calcio.


.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Gennaio 2013)

Raga il martedi è il 22.... la sua ex maglia


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Riprendiamolo.Basta con gli aborti che ci ritroviamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga il martedi è il 22.... la sua ex maglia



A proposito.. il 22 ora è di Bojan...
E' possibile cambiare gli assegnamenti in corso?


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A proposito.. il 22 ora è di Bojan...
> E' possibile cambiare gli assegnamenti in corso?



sì mi pare di sì, almeno a gennaio.

Il 9 se prendiamo Balo va a Balo, fosse per me strapperei il 10 dalla schiena di Boateng e lo darei a Kakà.

Ma secondo voi gli danno la fascia di capitano se abbiati non è in campo??? Realizzerebbe il suo desiderio.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

No, non credo che i numeri possano essere cambiati a stagione in corso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì mi pare di sì, almeno a gennaio.
> 
> Il 9 se prendiamo Balo va a Balo, fosse per me strapperei il 10 dalla schiena di Boateng e lo darei a Kakà.
> 
> Ma secondo voi gli danno la fascia di capitano se abbiati non è in campo??? Realizzerebbe il suo desiderio.



Senza Ambrosini e Bonera in campo ha moltissime probabilità di prendere la fascia.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

Si poteva fare molto meglio. Se arriva in prestito biennale con ingaggio ridotto mi sta pure bene


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

Si poteva fare molto meglio. Se arriva in prestito biennale con ingaggio ridotto mi sta pure bene

I numeri di maglia non possono cambiare. lui può benissimo prendersi l'82

Guai però a fidarsi di mister Pubalgia, ha 31 anni e in 3 stagioni non è arrivato a disputare il minutaggio che un titolare del Real fa in una sola stagione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, non credo che i numeri possano essere cambiati a stagione in corso.



Ibra ha preso il 10 al PSG proprio nei giorni scorsi

Non so se ci siano regole federali a riguardo in Italia

Comunque il 9 bisogna tenerlo da parte


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a gennaio è difficilissimo comprare gli attaccanti. comprare difensori forti è praticamente impossibile. quella mezza cartuccia di David Luiz è stato pagato 35mln se non ricordo male. Se andassimo a chiedere adesso un Ogbonna, dovresti tirar fuori 25mln. E i motivi sono tantissimi.



E' vero, quindi inutile menarla con sta cosa che urge di piu' un difensore etc . 
Ma magari arrivasse sul serio Balotelli... e vista il livello tecnico dell'attuale squadra la cosa vale anche per Kakà (per quanto nel suo caso sia concettualmente contrario).


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, non credo che i numeri possano essere cambiati a stagione in corso.



Solo per occasioni eccezionali, diedero una deroga a Burdisso quando morì Facchetti, però forse era per l'Europa, all'interno della nazione penso di si


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2013)

con l'arrivo di entrambi credo e spero che si riempirà san siro all'istante!!


----------



## Bawert (20 Gennaio 2013)

Non sono molto convinto del suo acquisto


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

_*Laudisa “Per il Milan i 9 punti dal terzo posto sono tanti ma con Kakà e Balotelli...".*_


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2013)

La differenza la farebbe balotelli nn certo Kakà


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La differenza la farebbe balotelli nn certo Kakà



Prego? Kakà al posto di Flamini non cambierebbe niente?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La differenza la farebbe balotelli nn certo Kakà



Per me Kakà con una gamba è ancora meglio di parecchi dei nostri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> _*Laudisa “Per il Milan i 9 punti dal terzo posto sono tanti ma con Kakà e Balotelli...".*_


Con Kakà e Balotelli però... con entrambi, soltanto uno non basterebbe.


----------



## folletto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Boh, a me sembra che sti qua continuano a cercare di prendere gente senza spendere soldi come l estate scorsa, e credo che alla fine non arriverà nessuno se non qualche rottame bollito o un ragazzino. 
Cmq quoto blu, magari Kaka, con lui si potrebbe fare davvero un 4231.....ma avete visto che roba Flamini? Meglio Traore, e ho detto tutto


----------



## Milo (20 Gennaio 2013)

possiamo fare 2000 gol ma se poi ne prendiamo 4000... è inammissibile lasciare la difesa in queste condizioni....


----------



## folletto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Tranquilli che tanto il buon Bosco Leite farà saltare l'affare e diranno che ci hanno provato ma la fiscalità spagnola........e arriverà Stokà altro che Kakà


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio dà gli ultimi aggiornamenti sui due pallini del milan, Kakà e Balotelli. Per il primo domani è la giornata decisiva in cui dovrà comunicare di quanto intende ridursi l'ingaggio. Trapela ottimismo.

Su Balotelli: al momento regna il pessimismo. Richiesta troppo alta, al momento nessuno spiraglio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

beh ci darebbero una grossa mano, magari non per questa stagione ma dalla prossima sicuramente si.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ma c'è ancora il processo di Biscardone il lunedì sera?

Quale piazza migliore per una telefonata di Berlusconi su Kakà


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Boban sul ritorno di Kakà:"E' una cosa totalmente assurda. Non mi piacciono questi tipi di ritorni. Non può dare molto a questo Milan. Spero che il Milan non lo prenda"


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boban sul ritorno di Kakà:"E' una cosa totalmente assurda. Non mi piacciono questi tipi di ritorni. Non può dare molto a questo Milan. Spero che il Milan non lo prenda"



Il mio parere non è autorevole come quello di Boban ma neanche a me piacciono i ritorni. Purtroppo, però, non avendo altra scelta per portare qualità ben venga Kakà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Zvone è un grande e in linea di massima ha anche ragione ma in questo caso non sono del tutto d'accordo, perché secondo me Kakà ci può dare davvero tanto e perché, nella nostra situazione, bisogna accontentarsi.


----------



## Butcher (20 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto vorrei Boban in società!!!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quanto vorrei Boban in società!!!



...finché c'è Silvio scordiamocelo.....


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tra l'altro Boban alla domanda "Kakà può giocare davanti alla difesa?" è scoppiato a ridere.

Io sono sempre stato d'accordo con lui, ma secondo me è una cosa che va almeno provata. E' vero che storicamente, è provato che i ritorni sono quasi sempre delle grandi delusioni


----------



## Butcher (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...finché c'è Silvio scordiamocelo.....



Finché c'è il supremo solo lacrime e sofferenza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Gennaio 2013)

Boban ne sa


----------



## folletto (21 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Sconcertami ne ha appena detta una bellissima su Kakà "non mi ha mai convinto neanche quando era al top".................


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2013)

Zvone, un grandissimo


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Comunque Sconcertami ne ha appena detta una bellissima su Kakà "non mi ha mai convinto neanche quando era al top".................



Provi a ripeterlo in mezzo ai tifosi del Milan, anzi a qualsiasi persona capisca di calcio, non ne esce con 2 ossa sane.


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Comunque Sconcertami ne ha appena detta una bellissima su Kakà "non mi ha mai convinto neanche quando era al top".................


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Comunque Sconcertami ne ha appena detta una bellissima su Kakà "non mi ha mai convinto neanche quando era al top".................



Sconcerti è troppo saccente per i miei gusti.


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Zvone è un grande e in linea di massima ha anche ragione ma in questo caso non sono del tutto d'accordo, perché secondo me Kakà ci può dare davvero tanto e perché, nella nostra situazione, bisogna accontentarsi.



perfetto.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Boban però dovrebbe anche vedere la siatuazione del calcio italiano che c'è ora..uno come Kakà a mezzo servizio, vale oro in Italia. Rispetto al 2009, la serie A ha subito un involuzione incredibile e quest'anno sembra di vedere un campionato di pippe, fatta salva la Juve.
Uno come Kakà in questo determinato contesto storico calcistico, è un affare da fare anche se sono il primo a dire che i ritorni hanno sempre fatto più danni della grandine


----------



## pennyhill (21 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, il precedente più recente è quello di Shevchenko, e non è andata benissimo.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Gennaio 2013)

A mio avviso Kakà nel breve periodo potrebbe anche fare discretamente o comunque rivelarsi un valore aggiunto per questa squadra per due motivi: la scarsezza degli attuali titolari in quel ruolo e il basso livello di questa serie A.
L'affare Kakà in questo senso sarebbe buono se con la formula del prestito, o al limite con un contratto breve (massimo un anno e mezzo) e a cifre ridotte....Opzione quasi impraticabile.
Il problema secondo me arriverà nel lungo periodo, ovvero quando Kakà sarà un peso di cui, visto l'ingaggio che percepisce, non riusciremo a disfarci, e che andrà a gravare sulle nostre già traballanti finanze.
Quanti ne abbiamo visti di casi simili negli ultimi anni, anche solo nella città di Milano...Guardate l'inter quasi impossibilitata a fare mercato l'estate scorsa o il Milan degli ultimi anni.
Infine ne faccio un discorso di principio..vogliamo puntare su un progetto giovani o vogliamo navigare a vista? Va bene che ci vuole anche gente esperta, ma questa gente esperta dovrebbe essere ancora in buone condizioni e soprattutto a cifre ridotte...
In definitiva, preferirei che il brasiliano non tornasse, anche per non peggiorare l'immagine che ha lasciato di sè a Milano, senza contare il fastidio che mi provocherebbero i teatrini e le sceneggiate che sarebbero annesse all'eventuale conclusione positiva di questa vicenda...


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

Non capisco comunque perché dite che non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2013)

perchè gli altri, quelli forti per davvero, non possiamo proprio permetterceli. E i giovani altrettanto bravi non siamo in grado di trovarli, ecco perchè


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Questa volta Boban è troppo negativo.
Forse è la prima volta in cui non mi trovo d'accordo con lui.

Ha ragione però a ridere quando si parla di Kakà davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2013)

Finché non sganciamo un euro per il cartellino e arriva in prestito per un anno e mezzo va bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

arriva per 2 anni e mezzo qualsiasi sia la formula, se riusciamo a chiudere in due giorni sarebbe un miracolo, nell'ultimo periodo le tiriamo fino al 31


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Una volta ogni tanto non sono dalla parte di Boban..... kaka deve arrivare , è troppo importante aggiungere classe e tecnica in questa squadra di mediocri....


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

"Aspetto notizie" ha confidato agli amici (secondo la Gazzetta)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

boban ha ragione , peccato che a dirigere il milan non ci sia lui ma the best(ia)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta, è stato annullato il viaggio a Madrid.
Si chiude via fax.


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=89]folletto[/MENTION]: Sconcerti lo dice spesso, a lui Kakà sembra una versione migliorata di Sneijder, ma non gli piace più di tanto perchè dice che è di difficile collocazione tattica. Non copre come un centrocampista e non segna come una punta... è una visione riduttiva secondo me e non sono d'accordo con lui, ma questo resta il suo pensiero.


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Kaka può fare bene, Sarebbe il liiiiiider indiscusso della squadra, il più forte della squadra, avrebbe la fiducia dei tifosi società allenatore e squadra. Nuove motivazioni.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> A mio avviso Kakà nel breve periodo potrebbe anche fare discretamente o comunque rivelarsi un valore aggiunto per questa squadra per due motivi: la scarsezza degli attuali titolari in quel ruolo e il basso livello di questa serie A.
> L'affare Kakà in questo senso sarebbe buono se con la formula del prestito, o al limite con un contratto breve (massimo un anno e mezzo) e a cifre ridotte....Opzione quasi impraticabile.
> Il problema secondo me arriverà nel lungo periodo, ovvero quando Kakà sarà un peso di cui, visto l'ingaggio che percepisce, non riusciremo a disfarci, e che andrà a gravare sulle nostre già traballanti finanze.
> Quanti ne abbiamo visti di casi simili negli ultimi anni, anche solo nella città di Milano...Guardate l'inter quasi impossibilitata a fare mercato l'estate scorsa o il Milan degli ultimi anni.
> ...



Grande! Considerazioni perfette le tue!


----------



## folletto (21 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> [MENTION=89]folletto[/MENTION]: Sconcerti lo dice spesso, a lui Kakà sembra una versione migliorata di Sneijder, ma non gli piace più di tanto perchè dice che è di difficile collocazione tattica. Non copre come un centrocampista e non segna come una punta... è una visione riduttiva secondo me e non sono d'accordo con lui, ma questo resta il suo pensiero.



Beh, allora dovrebbe dire lo stesso di tanti altri......uno "a caso" Jovetic


----------



## korma (21 Gennaio 2013)

come buttare una vagonata di milioni...con i soldi che dai a kaka in 2 anni e mezzo ci compri naingolan,molto piu' utile ,e ci paghi pure lo stipendio per 5.
han passato tutta l'estate a piangere miseria e poi investono,se son bravi, 20 milioni per un trequartista di cui non abbiamo bisogno...e avevano pure lasciato andare pogba perche' costava troppo...incompetenti.


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Beh, allora dovrebbe dire lo stesso di tanti altri......uno "a caso" Jovetic



Sì sì infatti. Mi trovi d'accordo. Infatti, chiaramente, quando parla di queste cose, mi metto a ridere, seppur lo ritenga abbastanza competente.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

*A breve l'incontro di Galliani con l'agente di Kakà: l'affare con il Real entra nel vivo*

Laudisa


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Magari chiudono oggi


----------



## DannySa (21 Gennaio 2013)

Costa troppo il viaggio, bisogna risparmiare


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari chiudono oggi



Difficile


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Sky oggi darà la risposta se accetta o meno 15 milioni per due anni e mezzo, in pratica 6 milioni annui, 30 lordi per le casse della società...


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

Parte il Live MN, sapete tutti cosa vuol dire


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky oggi darà la risposta se accetta o meno 15 milioni per due anni e mezzo, in pratica 6 milioni annui, 30 lordi per le casse della società...



Se non accettasse cifre simile sarebbe un folle.....


----------



## hiei87 (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Grande! Considerazioni perfette le tue!



Thanks 
Aggiungo che secondo me Kakà davanti alla difesa non è un'opzione praticabile per due motivi: la nostra difesa è già abbastanza traballante e ci manca solo di proteggerla con un trequartista 20 metri avanti, e poi se c'è una cosa che mi pare sia rimasta di buono al brasiliano, quella è il tiro in porta...i gol su azione con il real sono stati segnati quasi tutti con tiri da 20 metri circa, quindi penso sia preferibile tenerlo piuttosto vicino alla porta....al limite se vogliamo un giocatore dai piedi buoni davanti alla difesa, riproponiamoci Montolivo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non capisco comunque perché dite che non ci sono alternative.


Il tuo Wijnaldum ?  mi troveresti d'accordo, peccato che Galliani conosca, in fatto di mercato, solo Kakà, Cristiano Ronaldo, Preziosi e la fiscalità spagnola.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Thanks
> Aggiungo che secondo me Kakà davanti alla difesa non è un'opzione praticabile per due motivi: la nostra difesa è già abbastanza traballante e ci manca solo di proteggerla con un trequartista 20 metri avanti, e poi se c'è una cosa che mi pare sia rimasta di buono al brasiliano, quella è il tiro in porta...i gol su azione con il real sono stati segnati quasi tutti con tiri da 20 metri circa, quindi penso sia preferibile tenerlo piuttosto vicino alla porta....al limite se vogliamo un giocatore dai piedi buoni davanti alla difesa, riproponiamoci Montolivo....



Ma ancora co sta storia di Kakà davanti la difesa??Giocherà vicino ad Elsha ed un'altra punta,nei 3 d'attacco.STOP.


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non accettasse cifre simile sarebbe un folle.....



A queste cifre il folle è Galliani, tenevi Ibrahimovic un'altra stagione a questo punto...


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non accettasse cifre simile sarebbe un folle.....



al real li prende in un anno...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

a questo Robinho è veramente di troppo.
E alla fine Kakà prende poco più quello che percepiva Pato (4-4.5 mi pare).


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta, è stato annullato il viaggio a Madrid.
> Si chiude via fax.



Il club più tecnologico al Mondo  



Harvey ha scritto:


> A queste cifre il folle è Galliani, tenevi Ibrahimovic un'altra stagione a questo punto...



Ibrahimovic prendeva il doppio


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me Kakà è inseribile solamente in un 4-2-3-1 in questo Milan. Montolivo-De Jong sarebbero una bella diga per l'anno prossimo. Quantità entrambi e qualità per Montolivo.


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il club più tecnologico al Mondo
> 
> 
> 
> Ibrahimovic prendeva il doppio



Si infatti ho detto una stagione 
Tra l'altro terzo ci arrivavi e i proventi champions a fine anno erano sicuri... Però è una mia opinione personale!


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> al real li prende in un anno...



E rimanga a Madrid in panchina per altri 2 anni allora....


----------



## Need4 (21 Gennaio 2013)

6ml all'anno sono troppi.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me erano troppi i 4 dati a Pato.


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2013)

i due problemi più grandi a questo punto sono il numero di maglia e se il transfer viene depositato in tempo per farlo giocare domenica


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky oggi darà la risposta se accetta o meno 15 milioni per due anni e mezzo, in pratica 6 milioni annui, 30 lordi per le casse della società...



Mah..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> i due problemi più grandi a questo punto sono il numero di maglia e se il transfer viene depositato in tempo per farlo giocare domenica



Il transfer non mi pare serva per trasferimenti tra club europei.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Milan prenderebbe kakà per 30 mesi in prestito, in 30 mesi prenderebbe 15 milioni. Per tornare al Milan deve rinunciare a 15 milioni.*


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si infatti ho detto una stagione
> Tra l'altro terzo ci arrivavi e i proventi champions a fine anno erano sicuri... Però è una mia opinione personale!



Appunto è quello che dico sempre. Ti tenevi Ibrino ed arrivavi secondo e terzo e giocavamo la cl. Tanto Ibra da solo faceva tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Appunto è quello che dico sempre. Ti tenevi Ibrino ed arrivavi secondo e terzo e giocavamo la cl. Tanto Ibra da solo faceva tutto.



Ibra lordi ne costava 24,non c'erano elezioni in programma,il tema centrale era smobilitare e risparmiare.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ibra lordi ne costava 24,non c'erano elezioni in programma,il tema centrale era smobilitare e risparmiare.



Vero lordi 24 ma con la Cl con l'anno prossimo ne prendevi 30-40 

E comunuque si diceva che Berlusconi volesse dare l'impressione alla gente che lui è un risparmiatore e che in tempi di crisi non si spende, e che la crisi la sente anche lui, e che molti non hanno perso il lavoro grazie alla ciacciata di Ibra e bla bla...

Ora non è piu cosi?


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ibra lordi ne costava 24,non c'erano elezioni in programma,il tema centrale era smobilitare e risparmiare.



I 15 che darebbero a Kakà sono 30 eh, certo i 24 di Ibra erano in un anno ma come dice [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] se consideri che a fine anno non avremo i soldi della Champions quest'operazione è meno vantaggiosa del tenere Zlatan a 12 milioni annui.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vero lordi 24 ma con la Cl con l'anno prossimo ne prendevi 30-40
> 
> E comunuque si diceva che Berlusconi volesse dare l'impressione alla gente che lui è un risparmiatore e che in tempi di crisi non si spende, e che la crisi la sente anche lui, e che molti non hanno perso il lavoro grazie alla ciacciata di Ibra e bla bla...
> 
> Ora non è piu cosi?



Tifo'o,ci sono l'elezioni,è ovvio che il discorso fatto in precedenza si va a farsi benedire.Te l'avrò ripetuto tante volte,ma la _famosa cit._ la riproponi sempre....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> I 15 che darebbero a Kakà sono 30 eh, certo i 24 di Ibra erano in un anno ma come dice [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] se consideri che a fine anno non avremo i soldi della Champions quest'operazione è meno vantaggiosa del tenere Zlatan a 12 milioni annui.



A quei prezzi è giusto non prendere Kakà e cedere Ibra.Il problema sta nel non reinvestire manco 1/3 del ricavato per fare una squadra decente....


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> i due problemi più grandi a questo punto sono il numero di maglia e se il transfer viene depositato in tempo per farlo giocare domenica



Calma


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> I 15 che darebbero a Kakà sono 30 eh, certo i 24 di Ibra erano in un anno ma come dice [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] se consideri che a fine anno non avremo i soldi della Champions quest'operazione è meno vantaggiosa del tenere Zlatan a 12 milioni annui.



A Ibra vanno anche aggiunti gli 8 mln annui di ammortamento del cartellino. A conti fatti Ibra sarebbe costato 32 mln all'anno, 64 in totale fino al 2014 Kakà te ne costa 30 fino al 2015, 6 quest'anno e 12 i prossimi 2.


----------



## MisterBet (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> I 15 che darebbero a Kakà sono 30 eh, certo i 24 di Ibra erano in un anno ma come dice [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] se consideri che a fine anno non avremo i soldi della Champions quest'operazione è meno vantaggiosa del tenere Zlatan a 12 milioni annui.



Bisognava coprire il disavanzo nel bilancio 2012...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Gennaio 2013)

Però ragazzi,io non sottovaluterei una cosa: al Milan è mancato tantissimo l'uomo forte,il giocatore esperto che mantiene la calma nei momenti difficili e può fare il leader in campo e nello spogliatoio. Nessun nostro giocatore ha l'esperienza (o il carisma) per fare da trascinatore. 

La Lazio ha Klose,l'Udinese dei giovani si regge su nonno Di Natale,la Roma ha Totti,l'Inter ha Cassano e Milito e la Juve ha Pirlo e Buffon.

Per me una figura di esperienza serve,in un Derby non puoi certo pretendere che Niang o Cristante trascinino la squadra.

Kakà avrà anche tanti difetti,ma per me è un Leader.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Calma



Speriamo arrivi,così il tuo nick avrebbe un senso...::d:


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o,ci sono l'elezioni,è ovvio che il discorso fatto in precedenza si va a farsi benedire.Te l'avrò ripetuto tante volte,ma la _famosa cit._ la riproponi sempre....



Si lo so, ma a me sta sugli zibidei che questi dicono una cosa e dopo 6 mesi si alzano e fanno l'opposto.

Immagino Ibrino che chiama Galliani
" Tu mandare me via perche tu non avere soldi, ora tu comprare kaka, io essere preso per il cucco, io venire spacco bottiglia e ammazzare famiglia"


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si lo so, ma a me sta sugli zibidei che questi dicono una cosa e dopo 6 mesi si alzano e fanno l'opposto.
> 
> Immagino Ibrino che chiama Galliani
> " Tu mandare me via perche tu non avere soldi, ora tu comprare kaka, io essere preso per il cucco, io venire spacco bottiglia e ammazzare famiglia"


Beh un paio di testate in quella crapa pelata mi basterebbero....


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2013)

no ragazzi non sbagliamo.... ibra quest'anno sarebbe costato uno sproposto è per quello che è stato venduto...ora anche se prendessimo kaka e balo probabilmente spenderemmo ancora meno che il solo ibra


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

dal blog

Briciole di mercato: una Reale Kakata! |


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se arriva anche Balotelli, ci sta che Ibra sia sostituito da una coppia Kakà-Balotelli.

E' la cessione di Thiago che io continuo a trovare criminale e insensata... difensore unico nel suo ruolo, professionista esemplare, giovane e nel pieno della carriera, ceduto nell'anno in cui smette Nesta.... no, non ci voglio più pensare perchè vado giù di matto.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no ragazzi non sbagliamo.... ibra quest'anno sarebbe costato uno sproposto è per quello che è stato venduto...ora anche se prendessimo kaka e balo probabilmente spenderemmo ancora meno che il solo ibra



No balo non si prende dai su


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se arriva anche Balotelli, ci sta che Ibra sia sostituito da una coppia Kakà-Balotelli.
> 
> E' la cessione di Thiago che io continuo a trovare criminale e insensata... difensore unico nel suo ruolo, professionista esemplare, giovane e nel pieno della carriera, ceduto nell'anno in cui smette Nesta.... no, non ci voglio più pensare perchè vado giù di matto.



Completamente concorde.... purtroppo oltre alla pazzia per i soldi messi sul piatto non c'è lo straccio di una giustificazione per la cosa ..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se arriva anche Balotelli, ci sta che Ibra sia sostituito da una coppia Kakà-Balotelli.
> 
> E' la cessione di Thiago che io continuo a trovare criminale e insensata... difensore unico nel suo ruolo, professionista esemplare, giovane e nel pieno della carriera, ceduto nell'anno in cui smette Nesta.... no, non ci voglio più pensare perchè vado giù di matto.



thiago silva era l'unico giocatore del milan ad avere realmente mercato , se non fosse per il mostruoso buco in bilancio dovuto ad una gestione insensati degli ingaggi dove un flamini , per fare un esempio , prendeva 4,5 mil netti a quest'ora silva sarebbe ancora al milan


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> thiago silva era l'unico giocatore del milan ad avere realmente mercato , se non fosse per il mostruoso buco in bilancio dovuto ad una gestione insensati degli ingaggi dove un flamini , per fare un esempio , prendeva 4,5 mil netti a quest'ora silva sarebbe ancora al milan



ora prendi kakà.6mln. hai mexes e robinho.
indovina chi sarà il prossimo sacrificato?


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ora prendi kakà.6mln. hai mexes e robinho.
> indovina chi sarà il prossimo sacrificato?



Il monte ingaggi è comunque minore di 1/3 di quello che avevi l'anno scorso. Gente come Van Bommel, Nesta, Gattuso, Zambrotta e Seedorf che prendevano di media 2-3 mln ciascuno non c'è più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ora prendi kakà.6mln. hai mexes e robinho.
> indovina chi sarà il prossimo sacrificato?



eh lo so , ecco perche non vedo di buon occhio il ritorno di kaka


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ora prendi kakà.6mln. hai mexes e robinho.
> indovina chi sarà il prossimo sacrificato?



El sharaawy lo cedono comunque basta che arrivi un offerta di 30-40 mil figuriamoci... non è che se non arriva kaka allora automaticamente el rimane


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

se arriva kakà se ne va robinho per me


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se arriva kakà se ne va robinho per me



anche secondo me.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oramai è solo una formalità. Manca solo che mettano nero su bianco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se arriva kakà se ne va robinho per me



Io invece credo che Robinho ci saluterà in caso di arrivo di Balotelli.


----------



## sion (21 Gennaio 2013)

ma dove? robinho ha avuto la sua chance per andare,ormai rimane...purtroppo


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2013)

ma scusate ma binho che fine ha fatto ??? domeni ca perche non ha giocato ?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma scusate ma binho che fine ha fatto ??? domeni ca perche non ha giocato ?



....forse lo tengono fermo per cederlo integro......


----------



## MisterBet (21 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ora prendi kakà.6mln. hai mexes e robinho.
> indovina chi sarà il prossimo sacrificato?



Robinho e lo stesso Mexes se qualcuno se lo piglia...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma scusate ma binho che fine ha fatto ??? domeni ca perche non ha giocato ?



Al momento (oddio direi da inizio stagione...) ha l'agilità di Acerbi e la brillantezza fisica di Ambrosini...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma scusate ma binho che fine ha fatto ??? domeni ca perche non ha giocato ?



mi sono fatta la stessa domanda, mi puzza sta cosa, sono sicura che se robinho fosse fuori dal mercato al 100% l'avrebbe messo in campo ieri, boh


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104504 ha scritto:


> mi sono fatta la stessa domanda, mi puzza sta cosa, sono sicura che se robinho fosse fuori dal mercato al 100% l'avrebbe messo in campo ieri, boh



Secondo me la trattativa per Robinho al Santos è congelata fino a quando Galliani non è sicuro di poter prendere Balotelli.


----------



## Albijol (21 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma scusate ma binho che fine ha fatto ??? domeni ca perche non ha giocato ?



Bidonaggine acuta. Dicono che sia incurabile.


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sky ultim'ora tramite Peppe di Stefano: Kakà ha dato disponibilità di massima alla riduzione dell'ingaggio. Ostacolo Real che nelle prossime ore darà una risposta "dentro fuori" sulla proposta del Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Sky Sport24 kakà avrebbe accettato di ridursi lo stipendio pur di tornare al Milan, ora la palla passa al Real Madrid, il Milan propone un prestito di 30 mesi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ma siamo ancora al punto che il Real debba decidere se accettare il prestito? Dicevano che rimaneva solo l'ingaggio come ostacolo...

Siamo al punto esatto in cui è tramontato tutto questa estate.


----------



## Gekyn (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ditetemi quello che volete ma rivedere kakà con la ns maglia, è un sogno che si realizza, aldilà di ogni considerazione tecnico-tattica-economica.....


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2013)

il milan sta sostanzialmente liberando il Real di 31 milioni di euro di ingaggio per due anni e mezzo (25 netti con tassazione agevolata da legge beckham al 24%). Sono dei bei soldi. Il motore trainante è l'assoluta volontà del giocatore di andare al Milan e rifiutare qualsiasi altra destinazione. L'affare si farà, probabilmente alle condizioni del Milan. Badate bene che i 30 mesi significa arrivare alla scadenza naturale del contratto firmato con il Real, pertanto loro non avranno mai soldi per il cartellino


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma siamo ancora al punto che il Real debba decidere se accettare il prestito? Dicevano che rimaneva solo l'ingaggio come ostacolo...
> 
> Siamo al punto esatto in cui è tramontato tutto questa estate.



Beh se il real non accettasse questa soluzione,dovrebbe essere conscio che l'ultimo treno per dar via Ricky sia definitivamente passato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2013)

allora arriva... il real deve per forza accettare... deve liberarsi di SOLDONI che dovrebbe pagare


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il milan sta sostanzialmente liberando il Real di 31 milioni di euro di ingaggio per due anni e mezzo (25 netti con tassazione agevolata da legge beckham al 24%). Sono dei bei soldi. Il motore trainante è l'assoluta volontà del giocatore di andare al Milan e rifiutare qualsiasi altra destinazione. L'affare si farà, probabilmente alle condizioni del Milan. Badate bene che i 30 mesi significa arrivare alla scadenza naturale del contratto firmato con il Real, pertanto loro non avranno mai soldi per il cartellino



Però con tali modalità,ammortizzarebbero il costo del cartellino perfettamente ed è ciò che interessa a loro.Meglio darlo in prestito e ammortizzare il costo che cederlo per una qualsiasi cifra inferiore ai 22 mln,che comporterebbe una minusvalenza a bilancio.


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Gds - Laudisa: Finito il summit di Galliani con l'agente di Kakà che accetta di ridursi lo stipendio a 6 mln $. Ora la parola al Real.


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Fatta ora boateng montolivo Kakà a centrocampo


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

Su Kakà Gazzetta e Di Marzio sono d'accordo per adesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Su Kakà Gazzetta e Di Marzio sono d'accordo per adesso.



Non lo sono per Balotelli.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Non voglio fare l'uccello del malaugurio, ma l'assemblea dei soci di Perez è una brutta bestia.
Ero proprio convinto che questo ostacolo fosse superato, bisogna capire se sia una formalità oppure no.

E' chiaro comunque che "ufficialmente" l'ultima parola in una trattativa spetta sempre alla società proprietaria del cartellino, è il Real che prima deve fare il comunicato di cessione.


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Fatta ora boateng montolivo Kakà a centrocampo



Kakà a centrocampo ???? Non difendeva molto 4 anni fa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arriva Kakà, parte Binho e con i suoi soldi tentiamo l'assalto a Balotelli.


----------



## sion (21 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriva Kakà, parte Binho e con i suoi soldi tentiamo l'assalto a Balotelli.



speriamo che sia tutto esattamente cosi..


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

Io spero vivamente che Riky abbia davvero voglia di rimettersi in gioco. Dopotutto lo deve a tutti noi per la maniera in cui è scappato da Milano.

Se così non dovesse essere sarebbe un peso morto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Carlo Pellegatti tramite il suo blog scrive:“Ricardo Kaka in panchina contro l'Atalanta a Bergamo dove ha segnato il gol della vittoria il 26 ottobre 2008. Non è più un'ipotesi da fantascienza, anzi da fantamercato, ma una possibilità molto molto reale, quasi una certezza*


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriva Kakà, parte Binho e con i suoi soldi tentiamo l'assalto a Balotelli.


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ore 17 il punto della situazione by suma (mascherina su milan channel)


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

In queste ore Kakà sta dimostrando grande amore nei confronti del Milan. Loro sono vicinissimi, cielo sereno. Non voglio raffreddare gli entusiasmi ma ad essere coperto è il cielo del Real (molto molto molto difficile). (Suma)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se il Real non vuole il prestito, possono anche smetterla con queste dirette e chiudere la storia senza prendere in giro la gente.


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> In queste ore Kakà sta dimostrando grande amore nei confronti del Milan. Loro sono vicinissimi, cielo sereno. Non voglio raffreddare gli entusiasmi ma ad essere coperto è il cielo del Real (molto molto molto difficile). (Suma)



Fai bene a riportare ogni notizia, ma Suma per me non è assolutamente una fonte affidabile.


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Suma e i deliri sulla rosa attuale ..... Per lui Pazzini sta dimostrano di essere un ottimo attaccante l'ha paragonato alla crescita di zapata e costant ..... Pazzesco Pazzini deve andare via che qualcuno lo compri e' una follia idolatrare Pazzini


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Gennaio 2013)

bè è logico che lo faran passare come una lotta all'ultimo sangue... so sacrifici


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

se il real non lo vuole dare gratis allora continui a pagargli i suoi bei 12 milioni. A me sembra difficile comunque che il Milan si metta d'accordo già tutto con il giocatore e poi il real non vuole mah. Come prevedevo sta storia la portiamo avanti fino al 31.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Dobbiamo portare sta storia fino al 31 obbligatoriamente???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Almeno mille lire al Real possono anche darle per il cartellino. 
Come fa un presidente come Perez, che deve essere rieletto, comunicare ai suoi soci che dovrà cedere gratis un giocatore pagato 67 milioni?
Ok il discorso sull'ingaggio, ma è anche una questione di principio, e al Real sono storicamente MOLTO orgogliosi...

Comunque Di Marzio e Suma hanno detto la stessa cosa, quindi questa è proprio la voce di Galliani che fa uscire quste cose.


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriva Kakà, parte Binho e con i suoi soldi tentiamo l'assalto a Balotelli.



E un centrale di difesa?


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Suma dice che potrebbe prolungarsi fino al 31/01, non è da scartare.


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Suma dice che potrebbe prolungarsi fino al 31/01, non è da scartare.



Dio mio che angoscia.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Almeno mille lire al Real possono anche darle per il cartellino.
> Come fa un presidente come Perez, che deve essere rieletto, comunicare ai suoi soci che dovrà cedere gratis un giocatore pagato 67 milioni?
> Ok il discorso sull'ingaggio, ma è anche una questione di principio, e al Real sono storicamente MOLTO orgogliosi...
> 
> Comunque Di Marzio e Suma hanno detto la stessa cosa, quindi questa è proprio la voce di Galliani che fa uscire quste cose.


No invece,è meglio darlo in prestito,così il Real può continuare ad ammortizzare il suo cartellino che darlo a meglio di 22 mln(la cifra che rimane per completare il suddetto ammortamento).


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

No vi prego non portiamola fino al 31.. non resisto a questo stillicidio. 
Tra un pò faranno i sondaggi "kaka si o no" anche a Forum.
Tutte le volte è un parto....


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

beh è un parto anche prendiamo i pischelli,figuriamoci quando trattiamo nomi più altisonanti.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me alla fine si farà, non so quando, ma si farà.


----------



## DannySa (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bene, se ce lo regalano ci prendiamo il giocatore e loro si scrollano i milionazzi che gli dovranno dare fino alla scadenza del contratto, altrimenti pazienza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

lo sapevo ero sicura al 100% che non si sarebbe chiusa in pochi giorni e difatti non vengo smentita


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> In queste ore Kakà sta dimostrando grande amore nei confronti del Milan. Loro sono vicinissimi, cielo sereno. Non voglio raffreddare gli entusiasmi ma ad essere coperto è il cielo del Real (molto molto molto difficile). (Suma)



Kakà starebbe dando una grande prova d'amore al Milan? Uno che verrebbe a prendere 6 milioni netti a stagione (quanto avrebbe preso Thiago)? Uno che è due anni che fa schifo e che non da garanzie fisiche? Uno che non si sa bene come si possa adattare nei casini tattici di Allegri? Uno che ti costa 25 milioni in due anni solo di ingaggio quando hai mezzo centrocampo e difesa da rifondare?

La stima per Kakà e di Kakà per il Milan non si discute, ma se Milan Channel me lo vuole idolatrare perchè "Poverino, lui rinuncia a tanti soldi" io non ci sto. Kakà sa bene che stando al Real Madrid, anche se pagato profumatamente (ora come ora non merita più di 3 milioni all'anno), il mondiale in Brasile se lo perde. Altro che amore, qui è una questione di interessi.

E comunque ci risiamo eh! Si è riaperta la stagione delle buffonate di questa società e di tutti i gionalisti lecchini. Non se ne esce, non c'è nulla da fare. Per questa caramellina già metà del popolo Milanista si farà mettere a 90 per poi ritrovarsi, finita la magia, a lamentarsi perchè non ci sono soldi e il Milan è formato da scarsoni.

Io confido nel Real, confido sul fatto che non sia così stupido da svenderlo a zero. Perchè bastano 10 milioni di richiesta sul cartellino, e tutto andrà a monte.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Gennaio 2013)

.....uff.....ma dai anche quelli del real ridicoli...come se le cose da quest estate fossero cambiate


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sarà comunque il calciatore con lo stipendio più alto del campionato...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo portare sta storia fino al 31 obbligatoriamente???



Ovvio poi se lo prendono usciranno con:

"E' stato un parto credevamo che fosse finità, ma è arrivato il presidente che con la sua telefonata è riuscito a concludere in positivo, Berlsconi ha fatto un grande sacrificio, ora lo devono fare i tifosi"

Se non lo prendono
"Credevamo che fosse fatta ma il real non vuole cederlo in prestito, poi la fiscalità spagnola non possiamo competere. Rafforzare la rosa? No no non c'è tempo siamo a posto cosi con aquafresca"


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Kakà starebbe dando una grande prova d'amore al Milan? Uno che verrebbe a prendere 6 milioni netti a stagione (quanto avrebbe preso Thiago)? Uno che è due anni che fa schifo e che non da garanzie fisiche? Uno che non si sa bene come si possa adattare nei casini tattici di Allegri? Uno che ti costa 25 milioni in due anni solo di ingaggio quando hai mezzo centrocampo e difesa da rifondare?
> 
> La stima per Kakà e di Kakà per il Milan non si discute, ma se Milan Channel me lo vuole idolatrare perchè "Poverino, lui rinuncia a tanti soldi" io non ci sto. Kakà sa bene che stando al Real Madrid, anche se pagato profumatamente (ora come ora non merita più di 3 milioni all'anno), il mondiale in Brasile se lo perde. Altro che amore, qui è una questione di interessi.
> 
> ...



Per acquisirlo in modo definitivo devi dare circa 22 mln al Real,altrimenti il club madrileno fa una minusvalenza.Contando che nessuno è interessato a lui,tranne qualche clubs americano,è conveniente a questo punto darlo in prestito,continuando ad ammortizzarne il costo.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

6 milioni 

*MA PERCHE' !?*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

beh contento te che speri che il real chieda 10 milioni per far saltare tutto, contento te di vedere in campo flamini,traore e pippe del genere, kakà sicuramente sarebbe molto meglio di sti due messi insieme pure se ha fatto schifo al real.

Uno che prende 10 milioni e già tanto che rinuncia a 4 milioni, noi facciamo facile parlare, ma se fossimo noi cosi voglio vedere se sarestte disposti a rinunciare a dei soldi,


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi sono l'unico a pensare che dodici milioni di euro (D-O-D-I-C-I milioni di euro) possono essere spesi un filino meglio che per comprare Kakà?

Che poi dodici OGNI ANNO.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quindi sono l'unico a pensare che dodici milioni di euro (D-O-D-I-C-I milioni di euro) possono essere spesi un filino meglio che per comprare Kakà?
> 
> Che poi dodici OGNI ANNO.


Certo che ci sarebbe gente più adatta di Kakà,ma con 12 mln chi prendi(aldilà che l'ingaggio sia esagerato,non c'è dubbio,meriterebbe la metà)???Ora bene i giovincelli,ma non c'allarghiamo,qualcuno d'esperienza serve,contando che a fine anno gli ultimi anzianotti(forse escluso 1 a caso)andranno via.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

sono 12 TOTALI non ogni anno. 6 Milioni sono tanti per carità ma a 12 milioni non ti compri nessuno di buono.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che ci sarebbe gente più adatta di Kakà,ma con 12 mln chi prendi(aldilà che l'ingaggio sia esagerato,non c'è dubbio,meriterebbe la metà)???Ora bene i giovincelli,ma non c'allarghiamo,qualcuno d'esperienza serve,contando che a fine anno gli ultimi anzianotti(forse escluso 1 a caso)andranno via.



Son più contento di 2 saponara che di Kak8, specie in una stagione come questa in cui non abbiamo niente da chiedere.
Quest'anno non puntiamo a nulla.
L'anno prossimo non abbiamo la champions.
Cosa ci frega di avere una squadra senza esperienza, quando abbiamo un anno e mezzo per farla?
Il Borussia non mi sembra che abbia una squadra di grande esperienza, e le ha suonate a tutti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104617 ha scritto:


> sono 12 TOTALI non ogni anno. 6 Milioni sono tanti per carità ma a 12 milioni non ti compri nessuno di buono.



Ah lo paghi un anno e poi gioca gratis?
O sono 6 milioni solo per quest'anno, quindi 6 milioni per sei mesi?
11 milioni non è costato Handanovic?


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104604 ha scritto:


> beh contento te che speri che il real chieda 10 milioni per far saltare tutto, *contento te di vedere in campo flamini,traore e pippe del genere, kakà sicuramente sarebbe molto meglio di sti due messi insieme* pure se ha fatto schifo al real...



Non abbiamo alternative, acquisti "+ intelligenti" ammesso che ce ne siano non ne possono/vogliono fare. Accontentiamoci se arriva, altrimenti rimaniamo così, questo è scontato.


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah lo paghi un anno e poi gioca gratis?
> O sono 6 milioni solo per quest'anno, quindi 6 milioni per sei mesi?
> 11 milioni non è costato Handanovic?



Handanovic non prende lo stipendio?


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Son più contento di 2 saponara che di Kak8, *specie in una stagione come questa in cui non abbiamo niente da chiedere.
> Quest'anno non puntiamo a nulla.
> L'anno prossimo non abbiamo la champions.*
> Cosa ci frega di avere una squadra senza esperienza, quando abbiamo un anno e mezzo per farla?
> ...


prendiamo kaka perche si vuole arrivare in cl..


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Son più contento di 2 saponara che di Kak8, specie in una stagione come questa in cui non abbiamo niente da chiedere.
> Quest'anno non puntiamo a nulla.
> L'anno prossimo non abbiamo la champions.
> Cosa ci frega di avere una squadra senza esperienza, quando abbiamo un anno e mezzo per farla?
> Il Borussia non mi sembra che abbia una squadra di grande esperienza, e le ha suonate a tutti.


Il BVB ha Kehl,Owomoyela,Weindenfeller,Kirch,tutti ultratrentenni che guidano il gruppo.I "vecchi"(che poi un trentenne non è vecchio)sono fondamentali per guidare un gruppo giovane,necessari.Tutte le squadre del mondo hanno bisogno di gente d'esperienza,non vedo perchè noi no,aldilà del caso Kakà.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104604 ha scritto:


> beh contento te che speri che il real chieda 10 milioni per far saltare tutto, contento te di vedere in campo flamini,traore e pippe del genere, kakà sicuramente sarebbe molto meglio di sti due messi insieme pure se ha fatto schifo al real.
> 
> Uno che prende 10 milioni e già tanto che rinuncia a 4 milioni, noi facciamo facile parlare, ma se fossimo noi cosi voglio vedere se sarestte disposti a rinunciare a dei soldi,



Peccato che se ci troviamo a giocare con Traorè, Acerbi, Flamini, Mesbah e soprattutto perchè per anni il Milan ha avuto un monte ingaggi da manicomio per stipendiare dei cessi di giocatori. Guarda che anche tanto facile parlare dicendo che Berlusconi non spendeva quando non siamo noi a dover stipendiare Emerson, Flamini o Dida a 8 milioni lordi a stagione eh?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Handanovic non prende lo stipendio?



Prende meno di due milioni mi pare. 

Se fai in due anni, ne hai cacciati 24 per kak8 contro 15 per handanovic. Fatevi voi i conti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104617 ha scritto:


> sono 12 TOTALI non ogni anno. 6 Milioni sono tanti per carità ma a 12 milioni non ti compri nessuno di buono.



per quei soldi la juve ha preso vidal


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah lo paghi un anno e poi gioca gratis?
> O sono 6 milioni solo per quest'anno, quindi 6 milioni per sei mesi?
> 11 milioni non è costato Handanovic?



sta da noi per 2 anni, se ho capito giusto sono 6 milioni all'anno, trovami un giocatore bravo che rientra in questi 12 milioni (cartellino+ingaggio), pure io sono contenta di saponara ma con soli giovani non si va da nessuna parte, vanno inseriti poco per volta.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> prendiamo kaka perche si vuole arrivare in cl..



Siam qui che ci mancano il portiere, i difensori, i centrocampisti, e prendiamo kak8 per andare in cl. Boh.

Che poi spero che tutto questo non venga frainteso. E' lapalissiano che darebbe le piste a tutti, ma è come pagare una punto mezzo milione perchè in garage hai 4 tricicli.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il BVB ha Kehl,Owomoyela,Weindenfeller,Kirch,tutti ultratrentenni che guidano il gruppo.I "vecchi"(che poi un trentenne non è vecchio)sono fondamentali per guidare un gruppo giovane,necessari.Tutte le squadre del mondo hanno bisogno di gente d'esperienza,non vedo perchè noi no,aldilà del caso Kakà.



si oh ma decidetevi , avevamo gli ultratrentenni e li abbiamo dati via e ora li rivolete ? gli ultratrentenni servono se rendono ancora in campo e non gravano sulle finanze e quelli del bvb di certo rientrano in questa categoria


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

la gazzetta:
*"il Real frena, problemi di fiscalità"*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104631 ha scritto:


> + lo stipendio.



eh be ci mancherebbe che giochi gratis  vabbe contenti voi contenti tutti , riprendiamo pure seedorf e gattuso a sto punto


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per quei soldi la juve ha preso vidal



te conosci un nuovo vidal a 12 milioni? stipendio + cartellino?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si oh ma decidetevi , avevamo gli ultratrentenni e li abbiamo dati via e ora li rivolete ? gli ultratrentenni servono se rendono ancora in campo e non gravano sulle finanze e quelli del bvb di certo rientrano in questa categoria



No,però 1-2 in rosa sono fondamentali.Non fate finta di non capire,il ragionamento è chiaro,aldilà di Kakà e altri simili.Io sarei contento se Ambro restasse,pur con i suoi limiti fisici,giusto per fare un esempio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> eh be ci mancherebbe che giochi gratis  vabbe contenti voi contenti tutti , riprendiamo pure seedorf e gattuso a sto punto



contento te allora di restare cosi, non pensare che quei 12 milioni vengono spesi per altro eh


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104633 ha scritto:


> te conosci un nuovo vidal a 12 milioni? stipendio + cartellino?



ma voi tifosi siete ridicoli ahahah mo lo devo conoscere io il nuovo vidal a 12 ? o dovrebbe essere galliani e co a dover andare in giro a prendere i giocatori buoni.

Hanno scelto una politica aziendale dove esiste un tetto ingaggi preciso , con un certo limite anagrafico , dando precedenza ai giovani ? mbe una volta nella vita siano coerenti con loro stessi . Poi per me possono prendere pure balotelli , kaka e c.ronaldo basta che l'anno prossimo non iniziano con i loro siparietti patetici


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> sta da noi per 2 anni, se ho capito giusto sono 6 milioni all'anno, trovami un giocatore bravo che rientra in questi 12 milioni (cartellino+ingaggio), pure io sono contenta di saponara ma con soli giovani non si va da nessuna parte, vanno inseriti poco per volta.



ok, l'affare dunque è da 24 milioni. Per avere un giocatore due anni.

Handanovic 11 milioni più 2 di ingaggio, su 2 anni sono 19 milioni.
Strootman cosa costa, 15? va bene, se gliene dai 2 all'anno in 2 anni sono 23 milioni di euro.
Ma perfino un Guarin, che a me piace come centrocampista anche se non è un fenomeno, 11 milioni e 1,5 al giocatore, in 2 anni sono 17.

Per poi passare a Jovetic, Pastore, Cavani e compagnia, quando son stati scoperti. Tutta gente con un cartellino inferiore ai 10 milioni e con uno stipendio contenuto, ti costano meno.

E tutto questo senza considerare che tutti i giocatori di cui sopra hanno un mercato, fra due anni. Non come questo che vogliamo solo noi in tutta europa e che viene sbolognato gratis, gratis, gratis dal real.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> te conosci un nuovo vidal a 12 milioni? stipendio + cartellino?



Secondo questo ragionamento non si doveva prendere nemmeno Kakà all'epoca, perchè non era conosciuto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,però 1-2 in rosa sono fondamentali.Non fate finta di non capire,il ragionamento è chiaro,aldilà di Kakà e altri simili.Io sarei contento se Ambro restasse,pur con i suoi limiti fisici,giusto per fare un esempio.



Si ma io quelli di esperienza li voglio se hanno un costo contenuto. Se per pagare il cartellino non posso fare il mercato, per avere l'esperienza, è un suicidio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma voi tifosi siete ridicoli ahahah mo lo devo conoscere io il nuovo vidal a 12 ? o dovrebbe essere galliani e co a dover andare in giro a prendere i giocatori buoni



ma ridicolo sarei te oh ma datti un calmata, chiudo qui non mi va di discutere con gente come te


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Strootman ne costa 25(offerta di un club di premier) e pretende dai 3 in poi.Comunque io non riesco a capire questo veto verso i giocatori navigati,ripeto aldilà di Kakà che viene a cifre elevate per quel che vale oggi.Non c'è stato una squadra al mondo che ha vinto con tutti ragazzini.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Strootman ne costa 25(offerta di un club di premier) e pretende dai 3 in poi.Comunque io non riesco a capire questo veto verso i giocatori navigati,ripeto aldilà di Kakà che viene a cifre elevate per quel che vale oggi.Non c'è stato una squadra al mondo che ha vinto con tutti ragazzini.



No ma non è chiara una cosa: il veto non è su Kak8, il veto è su kak8 *a 6 sacchi l'anno *.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si ma io quelli di esperienza li voglio se hanno un costo contenuto. Se per pagare il cartellino non posso fare il mercato, per avere l'esperienza, è un suicidio.



Ovviamente,a queste cifre Kakà è un azzardo che pagheremo.Il mio discorso era generale(l'ho scritto chiaramente),ma tanto questa società non ha un progetto.Te l'ho ripetuto molto volte nei mesi precedenti e tutto quel che sta accadendo ne è la prova.Si vive a fiammate,è così e lo sarà sempre col gigante a capo della società.Ricordatelo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104641 ha scritto:


> ma ridicolo sarei te oh ma datti un calmata, chiudo qui non mi va di discutere con gente come te



ma scusami , se te ne esci con frasi del tipo : trovalo tu il nuovo vidal a 12 ? che pro porta alla discussione , lo devo trovare io che sono tifoso e non chi viene profumatamente pagato per farlo ? Poi che kaka ti stia simpatico posso capirlo , ma qui il problema non è kaka ma la premiata ditta berlusconi + galliani e se non l'avete capito l'acquisto kaka è fumo negli occhi tipo l'acquisto ibra+binho


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104633 ha scritto:


> te conosci un nuovo vidal a 12 milioni? stipendio + cartellino?



Si dai questa non si può sentire..

Devo andare io su Football Manager a vedere se percaso il sistema mi consiglia un giocatore e poi mandare un fax a Galliani?
O magari vado a farmi fare un giro su youtube?

Ma possibile che al Milan si conoscano sempre è solo la stessa cerchia di giocatori? Ma la lezione Shevchenko non l'ha imparata nessuno?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No ma non è chiara una cosa: il veto non è su Kak8, il veto è su kak8 *a 6 sacchi l'anno *.



Beh allora diciamo la stessa cosa.A quelle cifre non è un affare da fare.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Colpo di scena:

Colpo di scena da Madrid. I fiscalisti del Real pongono problemi sulla formula del prestito di Kakà. Nuvole per Galliani*

Laudisa


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi la tiritera proseguirà fino al 31?Prevedibile,almeno potranno fare gli gnorri ed evitare altri acquisti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> *Colpo di scena:
> 
> Colpo di scena da Madrid. I fiscalisti del Real[pongono problemi sulla formula del prestito di Kakà. Nuvole per Galliani*
> 
> Laudisa



Da grande voglio fare il Fiscalista 
Sono i padroni del Mondo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Si dai questa non si può sentire..
> 
> Devo andare io su Football Manager a vedere se percaso il sistema mi consiglia un giocatore e poi mandare un fax a Galliani?
> O magari vado a farmi fare un giro su youtube?
> ...



per fortuna che non sono l'unico pazzo a pensarla cosi ,qua la premiata ditta galliani berlusconi ha fatto talmente il lavaggio del cervello che è colpa di noi tifosi se non riusciamo a trovare un nuovo vidal a 12 

P.S.: poi per inciso se , i giocatori campioni , ultratrentenni con esperienza sono indispensabili il signor simply the best(ia) avrebbe dovuto pensarci mille volte prima di regalare pirlo ai diretti avversari


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No ma non è chiara una cosa: il veto non è su Kak8, il veto è su kak8 *a 6 sacchi l'anno *.



Ad oggi il progetto c'è.

C'è perchè ci sono De Sciglio, Elsha, Niang.
C'è perchè sul mercato si cerca un Saponara.

Ovvio che se poi fanno una roba del genere, il progetto è bello che andato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Secondo questo ragionamento non si doveva prendere nemmeno Kakà all'epoca, perchè non era conosciuto.
> /QUOTE]
> mi sono spiegata male io il punto mio è: mettiamo che sul piatto ci siano 24 milioni per kakà, sono d'accordo che sarebbe molto meglio puntare su un giocatore piu giovane e di qualità, sono d'accordo che 6 milioni sono sempre troppi, anche perchè avevamo ridotto gli stipendi e ora ci ritroviamo al punto di prima, sarebbe stato meglio darci un tot fisso 4 milioni piu in base a rendimento assit gol ecc i bonus, ma berlusconi pensa cosi o torna kakà o questi soldi comunque non li spende sono sicura.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quindi la tiritera proseguirà fino al 31?Prevedibile,almeno potranno fare gli gnorri ed evitare altri acquisti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non sai quanto


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per fortuna che non sono l'unico pazzo a pensarla cosi  qua la premiata ditta galliani berlusconi ha fatti talmente il lavaggio del cervello che è colpa di noi tifosi se non riusciamo a trovare un nuovo vidal a 12



Bah,ma il lavaggio di cervello de che???Lasciamo perdere va.....


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104657 ha scritto:


> Morto che parla ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Secondo questo ragionamento non si doveva prendere nemmeno Kakà all'epoca, perchè non era conosciuto.
> ...


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quindi la tiritera proseguirà fino al 31?Prevedibile,almeno potranno fare gli gnorri ed evitare altri acquisti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sti fiscalisti saltano fuori solo quando dobbiamo comprare qualcuno noi. Per tutte le altre trattative del mondo, avete mai sentito parlare di fiscalisti?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il progetto c'è.
> 
> C'è perchè ci sono De Sciglio, Elsha, Niang.
> C'è perchè sul mercato si cerca un Saponara.
> ...



Già il fatto di puntare Kakà è sintomo di non progetto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

La fiscalità spagnola


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Già il fatto di puntare Kakà è sintomo di non progetto.



Ma dipende tutto dalle cifre. A 6, ovviamente, no.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma dipende tutto dalle cifre. A 6, ovviamente, no.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti fiscalisti saltano fuori solo quando dobbiamo comprare qualcuno noi. Per tutte le altre trattative del mondo, avete mai sentito parlare di fiscalisti?



Tra l'altro nel topic di Salamon si legge che ci sono problemi per comprarlo perchè il Milan non può spendere,per ragioni a me ignote,in Italia 
Ad ogni trattativa ormai saltano fuori i cavilli più disparati


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti fiscalisti saltano fuori solo quando dobbiamo comprare qualcuno noi. Per tutte le altre trattative del mondo, avete mai sentito parlare di fiscalisti?



Fiscalisti? mmmmm al massimo serve qualche ragioniere col diploma preso alle serali


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco arrivare delle nuove nuvole minacciose.. nuvole da 12 milioni all'anno per il real. Forse però questo è il prezzo della dignità per Perez.

Quanto a noi, saranno contenti i detrattori dell'operazione se alla fine tanto tuonò che piovve.
Io sono per il progetto e per investire su un nuovo kakà, ma sta di fatto che tutte le big di europa e italia hanno almeno un paio di campioni di esperienza e mi riferisco a squadre che puntualmente vincono. 
Poi che il balletto del fiscalista sia pietoso è inutile anche solo scriverlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma scusami , se te ne esci con frasi del tipo : trovalo tu il nuovo vidal a 12 ? che pro porta alla discussione , lo devo trovare io che sono tifoso e non chi viene profumatamente pagato per farlo ? Poi che kaka ti stia simpatico posso capirlo , ma qui il problema non è kaka ma la premiata ditta berlusconi + galliani e se non l'avete capito l'acquisto kaka è fumo negli occhi tipo l'acquisto ibra+binho



mi sono spiegata male forse scusa , allora dicevo no, se tipo kakà costa 12 milioni o quello che è, sono la prima a dire che bisognerebbe puntare su qualcuno piu giovane e di qualità, certo vidal e stato un grandissimo colpo da parte della juve giu il cappello, pero onestamente io alla cifrea di vidal in questo momento non ne vedo di giocatori, quelli forti costano tantissimo, che kakà arriva per le elezioni e risaputa, pero il punto è: berlusca spende quei soldi solo per prendere kakà non è che li tirerebbe fuori pure per qualche altro giocatore aime, che kakà non sia piu quello di 3 anni fa si sa pero credo che cmq come siamo messi ora ci darebbe un mano.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ecco arrivare delle nuove nuvole minacciose.. nuvole da 12 milioni all'anno per il real. Forse però questo è il prezzo della dignità per Perez.
> 
> Quanto a noi, saranno contenti i detrattori dell'operazione se alla fine tanto tuonò che piovve.
> Io sono per il progetto e per investire su un nuovo kakà, ma sta di fatto che tutte le big di europa e italia hanno almeno un paio di campioni di esperienza e mi riferisco a squadre che puntualmente vincono.
> Poi che il balletto del fiscalista sia pietoso è inutile anche solo scriverlo.


ma siamo d'accordo che nel mezzo c'è la virtu e che serve gente d'esperienza , possibilmente che sappia giocare a pallone ; a me personalmente cio che manda in bestia è la totale incoerenza dell'operato di galliani : lascia andare pirlo alla juve e poi fa il diavolo a 4 per riprendere kaka


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Si dai questa non si può sentire..
> 
> Devo andare io su Football Manager a vedere se percaso il sistema mi consiglia un giocatore e poi mandare un fax a Galliani?
> O magari vado a farmi fare un giro su youtube?
> ...


mi sono spiegata male leggi il post sopra per oronzo


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

*News di Sky:Kakà percepirà non 6 ma 4 mln annui netti.In compenso avrà dalla sua tutti i proventi derivanti dai diritti d'immagine.*


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma siamo d'accordo che nel mezzo c'è la virtu è serve gente d'esperienza , possibilmente che sappia giocare a pallone ; a me personalmente cio che manda in bestia è la totale incoerenza dell'operato di galliani : lascia andare pirlo alla juve e poi fa il diavolo a 4 per riprendere kaka



Ti quoto su Galliani. Rimane inconoscibile la motivazione di quel "suicidio".. forse un fiscalista ipnotista?!?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *News di Sky:Kakà percepirà non 6 ma 4 mln annui netti.In compenso avrà dalla sua tutti i proventi derivanti dai diritti d'immagine.*



a 4 mil netti galliani sviene  il resto glieli pagano in ringo ?


----------



## Snake (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quando scade il contratto di Kaka col Real?


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2013)

4 milioni...in pratica il 33% del suo ingaggio attuale


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quando scade il contratto di Kaka col Real?



2015


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quando scade il contratto di Kaka col Real?



2015

- - - Aggiornato - - -

a 4 si puo ragionare ma sono ancora troppi ma e già tanto se scende a 4.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (21 Gennaio 2013)

Non possiamo competere con la fiscalità spagnola (cit.)


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se davvero venisse a prendere 4 mln mi starebbe bene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

e preparatevi per il colpo di scena stasera al brogesso dall'amico biscardone


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104672 ha scritto:


> mi sono spiegata male forse scusa , allora dicevo no, se tipo kakà costa 12 milioni o quello che è, sono la prima a dire che bisognerebbe puntare su qualcuno piu giovane e di qualità, certo vidal e stato un grandissimo colpo da parte della juve giu il cappello, pero onestamente io alla cifrea di vidal in questo momento non ne vedo di giocatori, quelli forti costano tantissimo, che kakà arriva per le elezioni e risaputa, pero il punto è: berlusca spende quei soldi solo per prendere kakà non è che li tirerebbe fuori pure per qualche altro giocatore aime, che kakà non sia piu quello di 3 anni fa si sa pero credo che cmq come siamo messi ora ci darebbe un mano.



Ok tesoro, capisco perfettamente il tuo discorso però ci sono fattori di questa vicenda che proprio non mi vanno giù:
L'incoerenza di pensiero di quei malati della dirigenza che, come hanno giustamente sottolienato Oronzo e Morto che Parla, perdono a zero Pirlo, vendono le stelle della rosa per risparmiare sugli ingaggi e poi fanno carte false per Kakà che ti prende 6 milioni a stagione e tanti saluti al progetto giovani.
Io sinceramente mi sono rotto di questi acquisti dettati dalle opportunità. Possibile che in questa dirigenza non esistano osservatori che si dedichino in modo specifico alla ricerca di giocatori funzionali ad progetto tattico o una ruolo specifico?
Perchè la Juve prende Vidal e Pogba e noi Traorè e Muntari? Perchè ogni volta che il Milan deve acquistare qualcuno deve tirare le questioni fino all'ultimo con notevoli difficoltà perchè si va a prendere giocatori che non possiamo più permetterci?
Perchè sprecare tutte queste risorse invece di cercare seriamente giocatori utili per ricominciare un ciclo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Due considerazioni : 1) Secondo me l'hanno già preso ma sanno che se l'annunciano la gente poi si aspetta Mario, quindi aspettano di vedere come si evolve a Manchester ...Se va male aspettano il 31 per Ricky 2) il Real sfrutta tantissimo i diritti d'immagine dei giocatori, ai tempo del Fenomeno erano al 50% per dire, formula ideale lasciar glieli, risparmiamo tanto in tasse...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ok tesoro, capisco perfettamente il tuo discorso però ci sono fattori di questa vicenda che proprio non mi vanno giù:
> L'incoerenza di pensiero di quei malati della dirigenza che, come hanno giustamente sottolienato Oronzo e Morto che Parla, perdono a zero Pirlo, vendono le stelle della rosa per risparmiare sugli ingaggi e poi fanno carte false per Kakà che ti prende 6 milioni a stagione e tanti saluti al progetto giovani.
> Io sinceramente mi sono rotto di questi acquisti dettati dalle opportunità. Possibile che in questa dirigenza non esistano osservatori che si dedichino in modo specifico alla ricerca di giocatori funzionali ad progetto tattico o una ruolo specifico?
> Perchè la Juve prende Vidal e Pogba e noi Traorè e Muntari? Perchè ogni volta che il Milan deve acquistare qualcuno deve tirare le questioni fino all'ultimo con notevoli difficoltà perchè si va a prendere giocatori che non possiamo più permetterci?
> Perchè sprecare tutte queste risorse invece di cercare seriamente giocatori utili per ricominciare un ciclo?



hai perfettamente ragione, semplice galliani e co non conoscono altri giocatori che quei 3-4, sinceramente non capisco manco io perchè prima vendiamo i top perchè siamo in rosso ecc e poi andiamo a dare 6 milioni a kakà me lo chiedo pure io


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ok tesoro, capisco perfettamente il tuo discorso però ci sono fattori di questa vicenda che proprio non mi vanno giù:
> L'incoerenza di pensiero di quei malati della dirigenza che, come hanno giustamente sottolienato Oronzo e Morto che Parla, perdono a zero Pirlo, vendono le stelle della rosa per risparmiare sugli ingaggi e poi fanno carte false per Kakà che ti prende 6 milioni a stagione e tanti saluti al progetto giovani.
> Io sinceramente mi sono rotto di questi acquisti dettati dalle opportunità. Possibile che in questa dirigenza non esistano osservatori che si dedichino in modo specifico alla ricerca di giocatori funzionali ad progetto tattico o una ruolo specifico?
> Perchè la Juve prende Vidal e Pogba e noi Traorè e Muntari? Perchè ogni volta che il Milan deve acquistare qualcuno deve tirare le questioni fino all'ultimo con notevoli difficoltà perchè si va a prendere giocatori che non possiamo più permetterci?
> Perchè sprecare tutte queste risorse invece di cercare seriamente giocatori utili per ricominciare un ciclo?



sottoscrivo ogni singola parola . Sembrano passati secoli ma è roba di pochi mesi fa quando galliani la menava col bilancio per giustificare la vendita di ibra e thiago , per non parlare di quando "pidocchiosamente" non ha voluto rinnovare a pirlo a certe cifre , per finire a ieri quando ha detto pogba costava troppo  e oggi se ne escono col probabile acquisto di kaka a certe cifre ?!


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ok tesoro, capisco perfettamente il tuo discorso però ci sono fattori di questa vicenda che proprio non mi vanno giù:
> L'incoerenza di pensiero di quei malati della dirigenza che, come hanno giustamente sottolienato Oronzo e Morto che Parla, perdono a zero Pirlo, vendono le stelle della rosa per risparmiare sugli ingaggi e poi fanno carte false per Kakà che ti prende 6 milioni a stagione e tanti saluti al progetto giovani.
> Io sinceramente mi sono rotto di questi acquisti dettati dalle opportunità. Possibile che in questa dirigenza non esistano osservatori che si dedichino in modo specifico alla ricerca di giocatori funzionali ad progetto tattico o una ruolo specifico?
> Perchè la Juve prende Vidal e Pogba e noi Traorè e Muntari? Perchè ogni volta che il Milan deve acquistare qualcuno deve tirare le questioni fino all'ultimo con notevoli difficoltà perchè si va a prendere giocatori che non possiamo più permetterci?
> Perchè sprecare tutte queste risorse invece di cercare seriamente giocatori utili per ricominciare un ciclo?



Tutto giusto.


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per fortuna che non sono l'unico pazzo a pensarla cosi ,qua la premiata ditta galliani berlusconi ha fatto talmente il lavaggio del cervello che è colpa di noi tifosi se non riusciamo a trovare un nuovo vidal a 12
> 
> P.S.: poi per inciso se , i giocatori campioni , ultratrentenni con esperienza sono indispensabili il signor simply the best(ia) avrebbe dovuto pensarci mille volte prima di regalare pirlo ai diretti avversari



Se vuoi ti faccio un monumento nn potei essere più d'accordo di così


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> L'incoerenza di pensiero di quei malati della dirigenza che, come hanno giustamente sottolienato Oronzo e Morto che Parla, perdono a zero Pirlo, vendono le stelle della rosa per risparmiare sugli ingaggi e poi fanno carte false per Kakà che ti prende 6 milioni a stagione e tanti saluti *al progetto giovani.*
> Io sinceramente mi sono rotto di questi acquisti dettati dalle opportunità. Possibile che in questa dirigenza non esistano osservatori che si dedichino in modo specifico alla ricerca di giocatori funzionali ad progetto tattico o una ruolo specifico?
> Perchè la Juve prende Vidal e Pogba e noi Traorè e Muntari? Perchè ogni volta che il Milan deve acquistare qualcuno deve tirare le questioni fino all'ultimo con notevoli difficoltà perchè si va a prendere giocatori che non possiamo più permetterci?
> Perchè sprecare tutte queste risorse invece di cercare seriamente giocatori utili per ricominciare un ciclo?


Ma avete compreso chi abbiamo a capo della nostra società???Ma miseriaccia,perchè cavolo scendete delle nuvole a tali manovre??Ma di cosa vi sorprendete??Ma quale progetto intendete???Sapete tutti i motivi dell'acquisizione del Milan da parte di Ilvio,dei perchè inerenti alle grandi campagne acquisti e dei perchè delle ultime fiammate sul mercato(2010 e si presume gennaio 2013).La Juve,l'Inter e le altre sono società calcistiche,noi NO,siamo un mezzo per far si che si raggiungono gli altr obiettivi.Ma 27 anni di presidenza non hanno insegnato nulla???Io non capisco il perchè del vostro stupore.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Non arriva nessuno... e siamo a posto cosi.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me è tutto folklore, almeno Kakà arriva.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Gennaio 2013)

dicono che si voglia ridurre l'ingaggio a 6 milioni...

per quella cifra se ne può stare pure dov'è


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque questo viziaccio di offrire stipendi assurdi a giocatori alla frutta Galliani non se lo vuole togliere. Poi non si lamentasse quando non avrà i soldi per rinnovare i contratti a El Shaarawy o De Sciglio.


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sono d'accordo con voi su tutta la linea, ma qui si parla di uno stipendio dimezzato o di un terzo rispetto al solo ibra.
Thiago purtroppo è stato sacrificato per mandare via ibra, non ci sono santi.
Il vero problema è capire come cavolo fosse possibile sostenere il costo ibra solo un anno e mezzo prima. Questo è il vero peccato di questa dirigenza insieme al regalo pirlo alla juve.
Che la dirigenza sia colpevole non ci piove, semplicemente non vedrei tutto tutto nero. Qualche buon giovane in squadra l'abbiamo, inutile ricitarli, e pare che un paio di colpi giovani per la prossima estate li stiamo facendo. Se cercano di tenere insieme le due cose a me sta bene. Se prendere kaka significa interrompere una campagna di rafforzamento fatta di giovani promettenti nelle prossime sessioni di mercato allora non ci sto assolutamente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma avete compreso chi abbiamo a capo della nostra società???Ma miseriaccia,perchè cavolo scendete delle nuvole a tali manovre??Ma di cosa vi sorprendete??Ma quale progetto intendete???Sapete tutti i motivi dell'acquisizione del Milan da parte di Ilvio,dei perchè inerenti alle grandi campagne acquisti e dei perchè delle ultime fiammate sul mercato(2010 e si presume gennaio 2013).La Juve,l'Inter e le altre sono società calcistiche,noi NO,siamo un mezzo per far si che si raggiungono gli altr obiettivi.Ma 27 anni di presidenza non hanno insegnato nulla???Io non capisco il perchè del vostro stupore.




conosciamo bene il gatto e la volpe , il mio stupore è rivolto verso quei tifosi che , alla luce delle *****te fatte dal duo , ad oggi sarebbe pronto a festeggiare per un ritorno di kaka


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo una società ridicola e stop , se abbiamo dei soldi da spendere prendiamo un difensore o strootman o balotelli o un talento nn Kakà


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi su tutta la linea, ma qui si parla di uno stipendio dimezzato o di un terzo rispetto al solo ibra.
> Thiago purtroppo è stato sacrificato per mandare via ibra, non ci sono santi.
> Il vero problema è capire come cavolo fosse possibile sostenere il costo ibra solo un anno e mezzo prima. Questo è il vero peccato di questa dirigenza insieme al regalo pirlo alla juve.
> Che la dirigenza sia colpevole non ci piove, semplicemente non vedrei tutto tutto nero. Qualche buon giovane in squadra l'abbiamo, inutile ricitarli, e pare che un paio di colpi giovani per la prossima estate li stiamo facendo. Se cercano di tenere insieme le due cose a me sta bene. Se prendere kaka significa interrompere una campagna di rafforzamento fatta di giovani promettenti nelle prossime sessioni di mercato allora non ci sto assolutamente.



ma siamo d'accordo se prendono kaka e continuano con il progetto cccciovani va bene , il problema è che l'acquisto di kaka è dovuto a fini diciamo extracalcistici cioè propagandistici e finita la fase politica torneranno a piangere miseria in diretta tv


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diciamo che 4 son comunque troppi ma non sono uno scandalo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è tutto folklore, almeno Kakà arriva.



che pagliacci che sono devono sempre fare sto casino tirare per tutto il mercato ste trattative


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Su sky c'è la gallianimatine, non si fa che parlare di bilanci e minusvalenze....

Sto antenna ha creato dei mostri


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Siamo una società ridicola e stop , se abbiamo dei soldi da spendere prendiamo un difensore o strootman o balotelli o un talento nn Kakà



...se fai un mercato senza l'occhio alle elezioni si.......altrimenti prendi Kakà ....


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> conosciamo bene il gatto e la volpe , il mio stupore è rivolto verso quei tifosi che , alla luce delle *****te fatte dal duo , ad oggi sarebbe pronto a festeggiare per un ritorno di kaka



io non mi metto a festeggiare, ma meglio lui che nessuno ovviamente a certe cifre, tanto non e che quei soldi se non prendiamo kakà prendiamo qualcun'altro.


----------



## MilanForever (21 Gennaio 2013)

6 milioni? mah...


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma siamo d'accordo se prendono kaka e continuano con il progetto cccciovani va bene , il problema è che l'acquisto di kaka è dovuto a fini diciamo extracalcistici cioè propagandistici e finita la fase politica torneranno a piangere miseria in diretta tv



Va bene, allora mettiamola così. 
Sappiamo chi è il nostro presidente e cosa fa. Ce ne lamentiamo, io in primis, ma quello è.
Se non ci compra Ferrero, uno sceicco o parente di putin ce lo dobbiamo sorbire finchè qualche figlio non lo manderà in casa di riposo.
Posto che la minestra è questa, l'operazione ha più senso di tante altre con la postilla di cui sopra (giovini alè).


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

il ritorno del fiscalista.

Ci sono gli stessi problemi che c'erano mesi fa. Perché allora andare a chiederlo?
Galliani probabilmente è completamente uscito di senno.

Non c'è niente di positivo in questa trattativa. NIENTE.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

E' saltata la tratttiva a causa della fiscalità lo ha detto Galliani


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Basta , è saltato tutto ..... Non insulto il pelato solo per rispetto


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

va beh ora


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

bene , Galliani pensava che in 4 mesi fosse cambiato qualcosa


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se fai un mercato senza l'occhio alle elezioni si.......altrimenti prendi Kakà ....



Questa e' l'indipendenza di Galliani ...... Allora con questo ragionamento prendi più voti con balotelli ma il primo obiettivo e' Kakà


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

Per me è meglio così.. Ma ho paura che non sia finita e invece di concentrarsi su altro rimbalzeranno altre notizie di Kakà (o meglio di Kakka) fino al 31.

Che incubo.

Galliani comunque è andato. Io mi chiedo se qualcuno ha ancora il coraggio di difenderlo.


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso vediamo se prendono balotelli altrimenti siamo ridicoli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio così dai


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questa e' l'indipendenza di Galliani ...... Allora con questo ragionamento prendi più voti con balotelli ma il primo obiettivo e' Kakà



...il ritorno di Kakà avrebbe un effetto "emotivo" .....secondo me più forte.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Lo ha annunciato lo stesso Galliani, trattativa saltata. Meglio così.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo se prendono balotelli altrimenti siamo ridicoli



.....aspettiamoci di tutto .....ormai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Cos'era cambiato da quest'estate?
Ma dai, sono dei pagliacci...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo ha annunciato lo stesso Galliani, trattativa saltata. Meglio così.



.......al 99%?


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

spero sia vero

- - - Aggiornato - - -

spero sia vero


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

*“E’ saltata la trattativa per Kakà. Rinunciamo, non è praticabile a causa della fiscalità. L’operazione è fallita un’ora fa, eravamo d’accordo su tutto*


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...il ritorno di Kakà avrebbe un effetto "emotivo" .....secondo me più forte.



Non abbiamo uno che fa il mercato in modo decente questo e' un problema ancora più grande del l'assenza di denaro questa e' la verità , ci sono squadre più povere di noi che fanno mercati migliori


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Stessa cosa dell'estate, ma sto antenna è completamente finito. Spero che si levi il prima possibile


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Collezionano figuracce su figuracce. Comunque, come detto, meglio così. Kakà è un ex calciatore.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Rimane da capire solo se Silvio sia disposto a cambiare offerta.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

A quelle cifre meglio cos'.Ora mercato chiuso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

fiscalita  cioe ahah da agosto a gennaio non era cambiato niente su quel fronte ridicoli


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

ma figuratevi se è saltato l'affare!!ma ci credete ancora a quel cioccolataio di galliani?è l' ennesima tattica per cercare di abbassare il prezzo(stessa cosa utilizzato con city l'anno scorso)..berlusconi almeno un colpo lo piazza!ci sono le elezioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Uguale a tevez... tutti d'accordo dieci minuti prima e poi inspiegabilmente arriva una smentita.

Sono veramente ridicoli.


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli e strootman questi servono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Vabbè dai, abbiamo sognato. Sognato nel senso che si sperava che la società facesse un grande colpo e invece è andato tutto in mona come al solito, come al solito. CI son problemi con la fiscalità spagnola, figuriamoci con la fiscalità di Manchester, scordiamocelo Balotelli, basta sognare. Ogni tanto ci imboccano la notizia bomba per farci stare tranquilli, spengono la luce e quando la riaccendono ci ritroviamo a 90. Con Saponara si è chiuso(non si è mai aperto)il nostro mercato; avanti così: Pazzini centravanti e Flamini a centrocampo. Bello.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2013)

Perfetto,ora sarà meglio che si dia da fare in questi dieci giorni,possibilmente senza sprecarne 5 o 6 con una finta trattativa Balotelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A quelle cifre meglio cos'.Ora mercato chiuso.


Beh non si è mai aperto sto "mercato"


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Balotelli e strootman questi servono



Ancora???Ma costano cifre iperboliche.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

prendessero strootman e wijnaldum


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rimane da capire solo se Silvio sia disposto a cambiare offerta.



spero prioprio di NO, al prestito e con ingaggio sotto i 5 milioni ci poteva stare altrimenti no lasciamo perdere e basta.


----------



## The P (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se l'ingaggio di Kakà è di 6mln di euro netti meglio così.

Io spero solo in Balotelli.


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104761 ha scritto:


> fiscalita  cioe ahah da agosto a gennaio non era cambiato niente su quel fronte ridicoli



no stavolta è per loro che ci sono i problemi fiscali, non per noi.XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perfetto,ora sarà meglio che si dia da fare in questi dieci giorni,possibilmente senza sprecarne 5 o 6 con una *finta trattativa Balotelli*.


Vedrai, arriveranno sorrisini, ammiccamenti e ********* simili, poi al 31 saremo a posto così. Non so per quanto ancora dovremo sopportare tutto questo, spero per poco.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sneijder è andato via per 7,5mln e 5 di ingaggio. sarebbe stato folle prendere kakà dai. se sai trattare ti porti a casa grandi giocatori a prezzi bassi.
il problema è che non sanno trattare e non conoscono giocatori.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Gennaio 2013)

meglio così, basta minestre riscaldate


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma figuratevi se è saltato l'affare!!ma ci credete ancora a quel cioccolataio di galliani?è l' ennesima tattica per cercare di abbassare il prezzo(stessa cosa utilizzato con city l'anno scorso)..berlusconi almeno un colpo lo piazza!ci sono le elezioni



beh di prezzo non c'è ne, il real doveva solo accettare il prestito, ora "siamo apposto cosi" LoL


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh ancora c'è gente che dice che il citofonista è il miglior dirigente, ci ridono dietro anche i polli ormai...


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

sinceramente inizio a stufarmi di tutti sti teatrini!!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104772 ha scritto:


> spero prioprio di NO, al prestito e con ingaggio sotto i 5 milioni ci poteva stare altrimenti no lasciamo perdere e basta.



Silvio ha bisogno di "propaganda", qualcosa dovrà pur fare fino al 31.


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Per me è meglio così.. Ma ho paura che non sia finita e invece di concentrarsi su altro rimbalzeranno altre notizie di Kakà (o meglio di Kakka) fino al 31.
> 
> Che incubo.
> 
> Galliani comunque è andato. Io mi chiedo se qualcuno ha ancora il coraggio di difenderlo.



Sinceramente dopo quest'ultima giravolta (sempre che sarà definitiva), NO. Non lo difendevo prima e nessun milanista lo può fare dopo la scorsa estate, ma sinceramente quest'operazione l'avrei gradita. Vabeh amen. Ad oggi non siamo altro che ridicoli e d'ora in poi sarò peggio di s.tommaso. Per me possiamo chiudere la sezione "calciomercato" o modificarla in "acquisti ufficiali già depositati", ne guadagneremmo in salute.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Silvietto dopo questa pagliacciata di mister antenna rischia di perdere un pò di punti e non vincerli


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh non si è mai aperto sto "mercato"



Non cambia nulla.


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2013)

abbiamo altri 10 giorni di soap...x me non e' finita ancora


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vedrai, arriveranno sorrisini, ammiccamenti e ********* simili, poi al 31 saremo a posto così. Non so per quanto ancora dovremo sopportare tutto questo, spero per poco.



...finche Silvio non diventa santo e per diventare santo ......


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vedrai, arriveranno sorrisini, ammiccamenti e ********* simili, poi al 31 saremo a posto così. Non so per quanto ancora dovremo sopportare tutto questo, spero per poco.



"Balotelli al Milan?Oggi no,il 31 chissà..."


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ancora???Ma costano cifre iperboliche.



Guarda che se in 2 anni buttavi nel cesso 30 milioni per strootman bastano nn fare i miopi


----------



## Tobi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Un operazione da 30 milioni? Con la meta prendi naingolaan e con gli altri 15 ogbonna.... dirigenti incompetenti


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

A curare la trattativa c'era Bronzetti. Non sto manco ad elencare quante sole ci ha tirato questo qua in passato.

Comunque è palese che a prescindere dai soldi, al Milan manchi un Direttore Sportivo degno di questo nome. 
L'antennista si sta facendo figure barbine a tutto spiano. Tutta la sua incompetenza nel calcio mercato si sta palesando sempre di più.

E ora che si levi davvero dalle palle. Vada a lavorare per il Real che almeno li lo può ritrovare il suo Kakà.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Solita figuraccia... trattative portate avanti in pompa magna, come al solito... per poi rimediare il solito siluro... vabbè, ormai ci abbiamo fatto l'abitudine.


----------



## Albijol (21 Gennaio 2013)

Mai una gioia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque alla fine meglio così, non si può strapagare Kakà, noi abbiamo bisogno di giocatori giovani.


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà non è venuto per colpa dell'IMU


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> A curare la trattativa c'era Bronzetti. Non sto manco ad elencare quante sole ci ha tirato questo qua in passato.
> 
> Comunque è palese che a prescindere dai soldi, al Milan manchi un Direttore Sportivo degno di questo nome.
> L'antennista si sta facendo figure barbine a tutto spiano. Tutta la sua incompetenza nel calcio mercato si sta palesando sempre di più.
> ...


un mezzo ds l'avremmo pure , purtroppo conta come il due a bastoni quando regna la briscola di denari


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Kakà non è venuto per colpa dell'IMU



No, per colpa di Veronica....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani dal palco dell'evento Panini, distrutto: "Sono tristissimo, giù di morale. Spero che ci sia qualche notizia prima della fine che mi tiri su. Può errerci ancora qualche notizia positiva? Non so, non so."


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh non si è mai aperto sto "mercato"



come no? abbiamo venduto il papero 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

è ovvio che il real non ti regala kaka per 2 anni e mezzo.. il psg mica e' venuto a dirci: sentite, ci regalate thiago e ibra per 2 anni e mezzo? glielo paghiamo noi lo stipendio e poi ve li ridiamo eh, tranquilli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Era veramente distrutto, sul palco sembrava non capire nulla.

Anche se sul palco sembrava lasciare aperta una piccola speranza, a vederlo in faccia penso che non ci siano teatrini in atto.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> come no? abbiamo venduto il papero



Ah giusto beh in uscita che poi non si sa manco dove è andata a finire la valigia con i soldi....





















Ah si nel bbbbiilanciooooo


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2013)

Previsione: dopo aver fatto annusare la preda al Milan, tra un tempo per il momento indeterminato, colpo di scena del Presidente. Ingente sacrificio economico per riportare il figliol prodigo a Milano.


----------



## Albijol (21 Gennaio 2013)

Chissà se un gioco smetteremo di fare figure di melma su figure di melma.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi diciamo addio definitivamente a Kakà???


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Non pensavo che il nostro mercato potesse fare più schifo delle nostre prestazioni domenicali, invece... Ma si sparassero tutti


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

90 PAGINE.. 

Dopo fabreags, dopo balotelli anche questo sta per superare la 100


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

comunque ruiu ce l'ha fatta pure stavolta..


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> comunque ruiu ce l'ha fatta pure stavolta..



non ne azzecca una...mamma mia


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Galliani dal palco dell'evento Panini, distrutto: "Sono tristissimo, giù di morale. Spero che ci sia qualche notizia prima della fine che mi tiri su. Può errerci ancora qualche notizia positiva? Non so, non so."



Quanti teatrini mamma mia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Previsione: dopo aver fatto annusare la preda al Milan, tra un tempo per il momento indeterminato, colpo di scena del Presidente. Ingente sacrificio economico per riportare il figliol prodigo a Milano.



Galliani ha proprio detto "chissà in qualche buona notizia entro la fine della serata".
Tutto è possibile, ma ciò non toglie che sono dei buffoni. Buffoni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

La butto li, prevedo telefonata di Berlusconi in qualche trasmissione televesiva che annuncia l'acquisto. Il tutto per propaganda elettorale.


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2013)

Magari qualche intervento del Bresidente


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

ma cosa vuol dire "spero in qualche notizia"?!?!?se non le sa lui le cose chi le deve sapere?


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma cosa vuol dire "spero in qualche notizia"?!?!?se non le sa lui le cose chi le deve sapere?



Sa già tutto in realtà. Finge come sempre


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Ravezzani che sfotte Ruiu pure su twitter?


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

stasera c'è il processo di biscardi?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> stasera c'è il processo di biscardi?



Si


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma Ravezzani che sfotte Ruiu pure su twitter?


Ormai e' un bersaglio fin troppo facile...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si


Biscardi + "Spero che ci sia qualche notizia prima della fine che mi tiri su" =


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

Solo uno come Galliani poteva dispiacersi così tanto per il mancato acquisto di Kaka, solo lui e i suoi amici della curva Sud.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

L'ha detto, ma non sapeva cosa diceva... balbettava, stava in silenzio e non rispondeva.. era sotto shock.
Secondo me stavolta è vero, non ci sono teatrini.

Oppure è veramente un attore degno di Hollywood.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

spero vivamente che non sia un teatrino!!!se dobbiamo prendere qualcuno vediamo di darci una mossa!sono stufo di tutti sti giochetti illusori

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Solo uno come Galliani poteva dispiacersi così tanto per il mancato acquisto di Kaka, solo lui e i suoi amici della curva Sud.


cosa centra adesso la curva sud??bah

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ha detto, ma non sapeva cosa diceva... balbettava, stava in silenzio e non rispondeva.. era sotto shock.
> Secondo me stavolta è vero, non ci sono teatrini.
> 
> Oppure è veramente un attore degno di Hollywood.


su milanchannel l'hai visto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Su SkySport24, ma è stato proprio sul palco 5 minuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio ha bisogno di "propaganda", qualcosa dovrà pur fare fino al 31.



che pena usare il milan per farsi votare, c'è gente che ancora unisce il calcio alla politica


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104858 ha scritto:


> che pena usare il milan per farsi votare, c'è gente che ancora unisce il calcio alla politica



.....ti stupisci di questo?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Gennaio 2013)

meglio cosi. prima serve altro sopratutto a centrocampo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

A Milan Channel Suma dice, ridendo, che la trattativa è saltata per il momento.

Ultima notizia che riporto, perchè mi hanno rotto i testicoli... facciano quello che vogliono


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> meglio cosi. prima serve altro sopratutto a centrocampo.



hai ragione!di sicuro ora ci fionderemo su strootman e naingollan.

Ma per cortesia!!


----------



## pennyhill (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si



Vuoi dirmi che Biscardi che avrà 125 anni, trova ancora qualcuno che lo manda in onda?


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> hai ragione!di sicuro ora ci fionderemo su strootman e naingollan.
> 
> Ma per cortesia!!



preferisco restare così come sono che spendere soldi importanti per gente inutile.


----------



## korma (21 Gennaio 2013)

Pericolo scampato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....ti stupisci di questo?



aime no


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

avanti con mathiew!illuminerà le nostre partite con le sue giocate


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosa centra adesso la curva sud??bah



Parlo della gente che sta in curva a che non contesta mai l'operato di questo omuncolo senza capelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vuoi dirmi che Biscardi che avrà 125 anni, trova ancora qualcuno che lo manda in onda?



Beh si 7 Gold...si vede che c'è gente che interessata


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Parlo della gente che sta in curva a che non contesta mai l'operato di questo omuncolo senza capelli.



non posso mica contestarlo!mi ha pagato l'abbonamento!!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2013)

se il real se lo vuole tenere, se lo tengano


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

comunque i conti non mi tornano sinceramente...quali vantaggi ha il real a tenerlo?


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comunque i conti non mi tornano sinceramente...quali vantaggi ha il real a tenerlo?


Beh non vogliono creare un precedente.Della serie chi vuole un nostro giocatore lo paga altrimenti ciccia


----------



## DannySa (21 Gennaio 2013)

Per non dimenticare Bronzetti: "Tevez andrà al Milan". "Galliani raggiunge sempre obiettivi"


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

scende dal cielo silvietto e compra kaka.


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Beh non vogliono creare un precedente.Della serie chi vuole un nostro giocatore lo paga altrimenti ciccia



Giusto, hanno speso 70 milioni per prenderlo, 10 milioni l'anno che per loro costano 12-15. vale la pena lanciare un messaggio buttando nel cesso quasi 200 milioni di euro? Buon per loro.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eh quanti teatrini inutili.Sono una società di incompetenti.Ne avessero azzeccata una negli ultimi anni.La rabbia non è tanto per Kakà,che sinceramente non entusiasma anzi,ma per le figure di melma che dobbiamo sorbirci ad ogni sessione di mercato.Sono una sciagura vivente.Ci deridono tutti,che vergogna......


----------



## sheva90 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ennesimo colpo a vuoto di una società di buffoni.

Ci sono rimasto male, mi sono illuso un altra volta.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ennesimo colpo a vuoto di una società di buffoni.
> 
> Ci sono rimasto male, mi sono illuso un altra volta.



Aspetta, aspetta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ci sono rimasto male, mi sono illuso un altra volta.



meglio che non credi piu a niente come faccio io ormai da tempo (credo solo nelle trattative per prendere le pippe,che quelle sicuro vanno in porto), perchè i duo solo parole parole parole fatti 0. A me dispiace (non che mi strappi i capelli ecc anzi) credo che poteva dare ancora al milan, certo che cmq 6 milioni sono tanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ora spero che non si rimangino la parola,per una questione di principio.Basta figure di melma e teatrini,ne ho le balls piene,come tutti voi....


















o siete masochisti???


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

nono credo che abbiamo le balls tutti come te, che teatrini ridicoli maro


----------



## Van The Man (21 Gennaio 2013)

Fermo restando che è meglio sia andata così, rimane una società di buffoni e parolai, a perfetta immagine del padrone


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Fermo restando che è meglio sia andata così, rimane una società di buffoni e parolai, a perfetta immagine del padrone





Infatti,non è tanto per l'affare in sè per sè,ma per la solita buffonate che dobbiamo sorbirci.Una vergogna senza fine.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani:'Purtroppo per motivi bilancistici del Real Madrid non si è potuto fare nulla. C'è molto rammarico. Se ho sentito il ragazzo? No, ho sentito il suo entourage. Mercato chiuso? Penso di si".*


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104942 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:'Purtroppo per motivi bilancistici del Real Madrid non si è potuto fare nulla. C'è molto rammarico. Se ho sentito il ragazzo? No, ho sentito il suo entourage. Mercato chiuso? Penso di si".*



Come sempre d'altronde.


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Per Gennaio basta così. [cit.]

Ha risparmiato pure il viaggio e i soldi dei fax!


----------



## sheva90 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Motivi bilancistici della società piu ricca del mondo? LOL.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104942 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:'Purtroppo per motivi bilancistici del Real Madrid non si è potuto fare nulla. C'è molto rammarico. Se ho sentito il ragazzo? No, ho sentito il suo entourage. Mercato chiuso? Penso di si".*



Diceva lo stesso due giorni or sono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

ancora i giornalisti che gli chiedono se il mercato e chiuso poi


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andrà a finire che paghiamo pure il cartellino. Catastrofe.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me non può finire così....ci sono ancora, purtroppo, 10 giorni....


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

l'unico modo che ha il milan di prenderlo e comprarlo, cioè se lo fanno li uccido


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104963 ha scritto:


> l'unico modo che ha il milan di prenderlo e comprarlo, cioè se lo fanno li uccido



cioè spendere 25 mln di cartellino???Sarebbero da internare.....


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ma poi sto cacà chi è che lo vuole? Non ho ben capito...Per me era un'operazione da fare in prestito, con un ingaggio di 3 milioni annui, oltre queste cifre la definirei una follia.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Fermo restando che è meglio sia andata così, rimane una società di buffoni e parolai, a perfetta immagine del padrone



bravissimo. concordo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104963 ha scritto:


> l'unico modo che ha il milan di prenderlo e comprarlo, cioè se lo fanno li uccido



......inizia dal vertice ....


----------



## sion (21 Gennaio 2013)

societa' di pagliacci come al solito..stessa identica presa per il ..... della scorsa estate


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> cioè spendere 25 mln di cartellino???Sarebbero da internare.....



A quanto sembra il Real avrebbe chiesto intorno ai 20 milioni.


----------



## sion (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A quanto sembra il Real avrebbe chiesto intorno ai 20 milioni.


sono cmq troppi,sui 10-12 si poteva anche fare..cmq berlusconi ha detto che la squadra sarebbe stata migliorata...altra vaccata immonda


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> sono cmq troppi,sui 10-12 si poteva anche fare..cmq berlusconi ha detto che la squadra sarebbe stata migliorata...altra vaccata immonda



.....bisogna capire cosa intende Silvio per "migliorata" ..


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

E' andata bene


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2013)

kakà poteva dare un po' di velocità alla nostra manovra, sopratutto nelle ripartenze. Se il Real si aspettava da parte nostra un investimento di 50 milioni (tra lordo di ingaggio e cartellino), beh erano proprio fuori strada. Diciamo anche che ci hanno preso per il cosiddetto, facendoci credere che ce lo davano gratis. Questa volta eravamo anche riusciti a strappare un si al giocatore alle nostre condizioni. Peccato, ma non stiamo certo a stracciarci le vesti. Quei soldi vale la pena tutta la vita investirli sul Balo, se dovesse venire sarei arcicontento


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' andata bene




.....non è ancora finita....mancano 10 giorni....


----------



## sion (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....non è ancora finita....mancano 10 giorni....



stavolta mi sa che e' finita davvero,non vedo che margini ci potrebbero essere,non hanno nessuna voglia di investire neanche 10 euro


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Io sinceramente non credo che se il Real volesse 20 milioni avrebbe espresso questo desiderio al momento di chiudere la trattativa, va bene tutto ma Galliani ci piglia per i fondelli dai...


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2013)

non si sono parlati, hanno aspettato che ci mettessimo d'accordo con il ragazzo, per vedere se stavamo bleffando. Poi hanno fatto la loro proposta, leggittima quanto ridicola. Amen


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> stavolta mi sa che e' finita davvero,non vedo che margini ci potrebbero essere,non hanno nessuna voglia di investire neanche 10 euro



....se non prendono Kakà prenderanno, secondo me, comunque qualcuno perché un mercato fallimentare non porta voti.....


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ci è andata bene stavolta.
Spero che NESSUNO creda alla motivazione del pelato. Un professionista (seppur servo del padrone e pagliaccio quanto si voglia) non può tralasciare questi dettagli (che dettagli proprio non sono, anzi).


----------



## folletto (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diciamo che non sono sorpreso.......se continua l'accattonaggio non si prende nessuno........possibile però un colpo di teatro del nano a fine mercato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Marca lo aveva detto subito che il Real voleva 25 milioni.
E' sempre stato così.

Tutto quello che c'è stato in mezzo, le dichiarazioni, i sorrisini, i discorsi, le speranze... tutto un mucchio di menzogne.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

*I margini di una riapertura della trattativa sono molto ridotti. Telefonata infuocata tra Galliani e Perez. La trattativa si potrebbe riaprire a Giugno.*

Di Marzio


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Alfredo Pedullà a Sportitalia sulla situazione di Kakà: "Ci proviamo, trattiamo, riflettiamo: alla fine la situazione per il ritorno di Kakà al Milan è sempre la stessa. Nel giro di poche ore i tifosi sono passati dall'ottimismo di Berlusconi ad una chiusura totale di Galliani. Passare dalla A alla Z non è il massimo, anche perchè la situazione del giocatore è chiaro, per farlo arrivare a Milano servirebbe un'apertura totale del Real Madrid. La situazione fiscale di Kakà è quella, non è che cambia da un giorno all'altro, il Milan la conosce da anni".

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> *I margini di una riapertura della trattativa sono molto ridotti. Telefonata infuocata tra Galliani e Perez*
> 
> Di Marzio



Si muovesse personalmente Silvio.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Il Real voleva 20 milioni di euro


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2013)

richiesta veramente folle


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> richiesta veramente folle



....loro, giustamente, ci provano.....


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2013)

È da quest'estate che lo chiediamo in prestito e il Real non vuole perché poi rischia di ritrovarselo in rosa tra qualche anno..mi sembra che le condizioni siano le medesime, se loro cambiano idea allora ci siamo altrimenti nada.


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

saranno contenti di tenerselo..


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me tornerà quando si libererà a costo zero... ovvero per la pensione


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

bè a 20 mln abbiamo giustamente rifiutato!ero assolutamente d'accordo con un suo acquisto ma a cifre contenute(prestito gratuito e ingaggio dimezzato,già 6 mln all'anno sono troppi)....mi dispiace veramente molto per questioni affettive ma forse in fondo è meglio cosi!!però serve un centrocampista forte,con un occhio anche a balotelli perchè pazzini non lo posso vedere


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> secondo me tornerà quando si libererà a costo zero... ovvero per la pensione



...terremo il topic aperto nell'attesa.....


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...terremo il topic aperto nell'attesa.....



Mi sembra il minimo..così arriveremo alle 500 pagine e piscio potrà finalmente mostrarci la sua dote migliore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

A giugno se ne va via Mourinho e molto probabilmente arriverà Ancelotti... non si muove più.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A giugno se ne va via Mourinho e molto probabilmente arriverà Ancelotti... non si muove più.



Ma speriamo!


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Il problema che è a monte,oltre a trattare uno step di calciatori impossibili per i costi,è pubblicizzare le trattative quando non si hanno certezze.Fare tali figure nuoce ancor di più all'onore del Milan,calpestato già molto negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## The P (21 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo!



La stessa cosa che ho pensato io!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

The show must go on


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema che è a monte,oltre a trattare uno step di calciatori impossibili per i costi,è pubblicizzare le trattative quando non si hanno certezze.Fare tali figure nuoce ancor di più all'onore del Milan,calpestato già molto negli ultimi tempi.



Davvero, sta cosa vale anche quando dobbiamo vendere qualcuno..basta vedere il caso di Robinho, abbiamo sbandierato ai quattro venti la sua voglia di tornare in patria con il risultato che c'hanno offerto 2 casse di banane, ma d'altronde noi abbiamo il miglior dirigente della galassia che fa le trattative a cena da Giannino.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me questa trattativa è tutt'altro che chiusa.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> The show must go on



Dobbiamo ringraziare la nostra dirigenza che ci tiene incollati appassionatamente al forum ....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa trattativa è tutt'altro che chiusa.



.....lo penso anche io. Silvio si è esposto troppo....


----------



## sion (21 Gennaio 2013)

che vergogna pero' ad ogni sessione di mercato,mamma mia siamo lo zimbello di tutti..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Gennaio 2013)

Spero possano bruciare tutte le parti coinvolte nella trattativa. Uno spreco di tempo CLA MO RO SO


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2013)

Non credo sia chiusa per il semplice fatto che al Madrid Kakà PESA ECONOMICAMENTE TROPPO. Sono più per l'idea che il Real lo possa liberare per 5 mln d'euro. E che Silvio sia disposto a fare questo "sforzo" per le ragioni che tutti conosciamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non credo sia chiusa per il semplice fatto che al Madrid Kakà PESA ECONOMICAMENTE TROPPO. Sono più per l'idea che il Real lo possa liberare per 5 mln d'euro. E che Silvio sia disposto a fare questo "sforzo" per le ragioni che tutti conosciamo.



Non può liberarlo per una cifra inferiore ai 23 mln circa(o poco meno),perchè significherebbe fare una clamorosa minusvalenza.Paradossalmente sarebbe meglio darlo in prestito,dato che con questa formula continui ad ammortizzarlo.


----------



## sion (22 Gennaio 2013)

jino non sono d'accordo..e' la stessa identica situazione creatasi ad agosto..gli piace semplicemente prendere per il **** i tifosi..perche' sempre puntualmente sul piu' bello rimaniamo fregati,vedasi tevez,kaka' stesso,cissokho e mille altri casi. la trattativa per me e' bella che finita,domani galliani ci propinera' che forse,magari,chissa' la riapriranno la prossima estate.

parole,parole,parole.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non può liberarlo per una cifra inferiore ai 23 mln circa(o poco meno),perchè significherebbe fare una clamorosa minusvalenza.Paradossalmente sarebbe meglio darlo in prestito,dato che con questa formula continui ad ammortizzarlo.



Il punto in questione non è il cartellino del brasiliano da ammortizzare, è l'ingaggio ciò che pesa al Real. E' quello che non gli consente di muoversi sul mercato oggi e domani. Il Real vuole liberarsi dell'ingaggio, la minusvalenza la può anche accettare ormai, alternative non ce ne stanno. Perchè:

1. Il giocatore nessuno te lo paga 23 mln. 
2. Tenerlo fino a fine contratto son tanti soldi di ingaggio buttati al vento.

Il problema del prestito è che sostanzialmente obbliga il Real a pagare parte dell'ingaggio e proprio perchè vuole totalmente liberarsi di quest'ultimo non accetta una formula del genere.

La trattativa si fa solamente se il Milan paga il cartellino di Kakà, anche pochi soldi simbolici, ma lo deve fare. E di consenguenza liberare totalmente il Real del pesante ingaggio. 

Per questo secondo me alla fine, per una questione di voti, il Milan pagherà qualcosa al Madrid. Ricorda un pò la trattiva per Ronaldo, circa era la stessa. Per averlo abbiamo pagato il cartellino, poco ma pagato.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto in questione non è il cartellino del brasiliano da ammortizzare, è l'ingaggio ciò che pesa al Real. E' quello che non gli consente di muoversi sul mercato oggi e domani. Il Real vuole liberarsi dell'ingaggio, la minusvalenza la può anche accettare ormai, alternative non ce ne stanno. Perchè:
> 
> 1. Il giocatore nessuno te lo paga 23 mln.
> 2. Tenerlo fino a fine contratto son tanti soldi di ingaggio buttati al vento.
> ...


Jino non trascurare la questione di bilancio.Poi l'ingaggio sarebbe pagato interamente dal Milan,con il giocatore che per accettare la diminuzione degli emolumenti avrebbe beneficiato al 100% degli introiti derivanti dai suoi sponsor.


----------



## sion (22 Gennaio 2013)

si ma qui berlusca per sganciare anche solo 10 milioni di euro e' tiratissimo...non spedniamo cifre simili da non so quanto..

non sono nervoso tanto per kaka',quante per le continue prese in giro..

si passa dal quasi annuncio del giocatore a " la trattativa e' saltata" quasi sistematicamente ormai.


----------



## The P (22 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi è stato venduto Sneijder a 7,5 mln con un ingaggio di 5mln netti l'anno.

Posto che tra Kakà e Sneijder ci siano delle categorie di differenza, Sneijder è ancora un calciatore e anche molto forte. Kakà sono 3 anni che è una figurina.

Come può pensare il Real che qualcuno prenda Kakà a certe cifre?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Oggi è stato venduto Sneijder a 7,5 mln con un ingaggio di 5mln netti l'anno.
> 
> Posto che tra Kakà e Sneijder ci siano delle categorie di differenza, Sneijder è ancora un calciatore e anche molto forte. Kakà sono 3 anni che è una figurina.
> 
> Come può pensare il Real che qualcuno prenda Kakà a certe cifre?



Raga,è una questione chiaramente di bilancio.Sembra ed è paradossale chiedere quelle cifre,ma il tutto ha un perché(evitare la sopra citata minusvalenza).


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Alla fine ognuno dice la sua, il mercato è talmente imprevedibile che tutto può accadere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora arrivi il primo di Febbraio

E godrò a vedere il Real con un giocatore in tribuna da 11M all'anno. 

Poi il fatto che il giocatore sia finito e non ci servisse è un dato palese che esula dal discorso


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga,è una questione chiaramente di bilancio.Sembra ed è paradossale chiedere quelle cifre,ma il tutto ha un perché(evitare la sopra citata minusvalenza).



Bilancio o no, il Barca ha regalato Ibra. Quindi non è che fare una misunvalenza sia una cosa vietata o che non si faccia. A volte si deve fare. Ripeto, credo che se il Milan da qualche spicciolo si prende il ragazzo. Quel qualche spicciolo sembra quasi più una questione di orgoglio visto quanto è stato pagato e lo smacco di regalarlo proprio a noi.


----------



## The P (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga,è una questione chiaramente di bilancio.Sembra ed è paradossale chiedere quelle cifre,ma il tutto ha un perché(evitare la sopra citata minusvalenza).



è vero che realizzi una minusvalenza. Ma tenendolo in rosa ti costa comunque circa 10mln annui e visto che Kakà non gioca sono tutti costi non ammortizzati in alcun modo.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora arrivi il primo di Febbraio
> 
> E godrò a vedere il Real con un giocatore in tribuna da 11M all'anno.
> 
> Poi il fatto che il giocatore sia finito e non ci servisse è un dato palese che esula dal discorso



E sopratutto, l'ingaggio di Kakà non consente al Real di prendere nessun giocatore con un ingaggio già da over 2,5mln. Vendi Kakà e in estate puoi puntare ad un big, non lo vendi rimani cosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> è vero che realizzi una minusvalenza. Ma tenendolo in rosa ti costa comunque circa 10mln annui e visto che Kakà non gioca sono tutti costi non ammortizzati in alcun modo.



Lo so che non sfruttano un capitale che costa in modo ABNORME,però ne fanno anche una questione di principio oltre che finanziario:non vogliono cedere al Milan lo stesso giocatore preso dalla stessa società,quasi 4 anni prima a cifre mostruose.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

A questo punto dovrebbe muoversi anche l'entourage del giocatore, Bosco Leite e co, per forzare la mano al Real.

Se veramente la situazione è diventata insostenibile per tutti, dovrebbero andare là a fare del casino.
Invece per sei mesi, da agosto ad oggi, si sono piegati a Mourinho e Perez. 
Se sono disposti a farlo ancora fino a giugno, beh, allora un po' gli va bene così.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo so che non sfruttano un capitale che costa in modo ABNORME,però ne fanno anche una questione di principio oltre che finanziario:non vogliono cedere al Milan lo stesso giocatore preso dalla stessa società,quasi 4 anni prima a cifre mostruose.



Esatto, è una cosa di orgoglio più che altro. Ma non credo abbiano alternative. Solo il Milan lo vuole, solo li lui vuole andare. Il Real chiede minimo 15 mln per liberarlo, il Milan non glieli da, se il Milan si alza dallo zero che offre secondo me arriva. 5-7 mln di contentino.


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Gennaio 2013)

Perdere ancora tempo per questa trattativa dimostrerebbe ancora di più, e già non c'è ne bisogno, che come società siamo alla frutta.

Anche solo per una questione di coerenza questa operazione deve finire qui. Abbiamo una difesa e un centrocampo che ha bisogno di forze fresche e non di giocatori in declino strapagati. I tempi degli Emerson spacciati per fenomeni deve finire. Ed è ora di finirla anche di dire che con i giovani non si vince quando di sicuro con l'acquisto del solo Kakà non vinceremo nulla se non la Tim Cup. Soprattutto se per colpa di questa operazione non hai più i soldi per comprare giocatori di prospettiva. Gli unici che potrebbero darti un futuro.

La possibilità di vedere i prossimi 10 giorni buttati nel cesso per continuare questa trattativa è lancinante per il mio fegato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2013)

Naingolann con quei soldi lo porti a casa e ne avanzi. E sarebbe LEGGERMENTE più utile.


----------



## The P (22 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Kakà è attaccato ai soldi come non mai. 6mln? Ma è pazzo. 

L'ho sempre difeso, ma ora proprio lo sto rivalutando.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Naingolann con quei soldi lo porti a casa e ne avanzi. E sarebbe LEGGERMENTE più utile.





Naingolann non lo conosce nessuno, zero impatto mediatico......


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Perdere ancora tempo per questa trattativa dimostrerebbe ancora di più, e già non c'è ne bisogno, che come società siamo alla frutta.
> 
> Anche solo per una questione di coerenza questa operazione deve finire qui. Abbiamo una difesa e un centrocampo che ha bisogno di forze fresche e non di giocatori in declino strapagati. I tempi degli Emerson spacciati per fenomeni deve finire. Ed è ora di finirla anche di dire che con i giovani non si vince quando di sicuro con l'acquisto del solo Kakà non vinceremo nulla se non la Tim Cup. Soprattutto se per colpa di questa operazione non hai più i soldi per comprare giocatori di prospettiva. Gli unici che potrebbero darti un futuro.
> 
> La possibilità di vedere i prossimi 10 giorni buttati nel cesso per continuare questa trattativa è lancinante per il mio fegato.


Al loro del Milan frega zergni discorso è superfluo,aldilà che ripetiamo le stesse cose da mesi e ci scontriamo sempre sugli stessi punti.Ma poi quando mai hanno programmato???Mai e mai lo faranno.Mi sa che non avete capito chi ci guida e ci amministra.


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo che, con questo ennesimo teatrino, abbiamo superato anche l'Inter. Siamo i più ridicoli al mondo. Galliani a mio parere si doveva dimettere l'anno scorso dopo l'affare Tevez, a maggior ragione quest'anno con tutta questa messinscena... Basta, siamo gestiti da uno che non è più capace di fare il dirigente. Basta...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Gazzetta *di domani, appena mostrata a Sky Sport 24: 
*"Kakà stop.. and go! Previsto nuovo contatto con il Real"*


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2013)

certo che dire chee il Real avrebbe problemi a tenere Kakà in panchina a causa dell'ingaggio....mamma mia... 
Ogni volta la stessa storia. Sono 3 anni che il Real ha problemi a tenere Kakà in panchina.
Come hanno risolto? In nessun modo, hanno preso anche un altro giocatore da stipendio top come Essien.

Ragionate con logiche gallianesche

Kakà a Giugno può accasarsi in una squadra brasiliana, russa, araba... E il Real non deve nemmeno pagargli metà ingaggio. Se ne libera semplicemente. Perché fare carità a Galliani? Per simpatia?


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa dice che la trattativa non è finita

*Il Real ha chiesto 12 milioni per Kakà. Dopo lo stop di Galliani notte di riflessione. Nuovo contatto in giornata
*


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta *di domani, appena mostrata a Sky Sport 24:
> *"Kakà stop.. and go! Oggi nuovo contatto con Perez"*



....in realtà il Real non sa ormai più che farsene di Kakà perciò tireranno per ricavare i qualcosa ma non fino al punto di tenerselo e rimetterci pure l'ingaggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa dice che la trattativa non è finita
> 
> *Il Real ha chiesto 12 milioni per Kakà. Dopo lo stop di Galliani notte di riflessione. Nuovo contatto in giornata
> *




Lo avevo detto che non era finita....


----------



## Marilson (22 Gennaio 2013)

il Real ci sta provando. Badate bene che da oggi in avanti possiamo scordarci la prima formula ipotizzata, il prestito gratuito. Se lo vogliamo dovremo dargli soldi, ci potrebbe ancora stare. Ma che siano veramente pochi, e iper mega rateizzati su più esercizi fiscali


----------



## DannySa (22 Gennaio 2013)

Non sgancerei più di 5 mln per un suo acquisto, o così o che se lo tengano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

12 è tantissimo ma è già diverso dalla sparata dei 20 e passa.

Tireranno la corda fino al 31 e chiuderanno a 7-8 milioni.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2013)

Pagare per prendere Kakà è da pazzi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pagare per prendere Kakà è da pazzi.



Dipende dalla logica che si segue.....


----------



## Albijol (22 Gennaio 2013)

A dodici milioni non è assolutamente da fare


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pagare per prendere Kakà è da pazzi.



D'accordissimo. Se devo pagare e accollarmi l'ingaggio non ne vale proprio la pena. Prestito per 30 mesi, svincolo o altra soluzione può andare bene, pagare no. Virare su altri magari. Giovani a questo punto. Se dobbiamo pagare do ragione a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION].


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pagare per prendere Kakà è da pazzi.



Tieni conto che Perez non è uno stupido... ha visto che ha di fronte dei barboni, ma che quando sono alle corde spendono 7 milioni + Cassano per un paracarro come Pazzini.


----------



## Marilson (22 Gennaio 2013)

si è da pazzi. E' fuori da ogni dubbio.


----------



## DannySa (22 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 12 è tantissimo ma è già diverso dalla sparata dei 20 e passa.
> 
> Tireranno la corda fino al 31 e chiuderanno a 7-8 milioni.



Se 8 mln li spendono per Kakà è davvero una scemenza, tutti soldi che se aggiunti a quelli guadagnati per Robinho, Abate e in parte Pato li potevi usare per prenderti Balotelli o un centrocampista decente.
Non capisco poi perché bisogna tirarla così per le lunghe, facciamo semplicemente il loro gioco, il giocatore ha l'accordo con noi, non ha più voglia di star là e deve essere pagato un botto di soldi per altri 2 anni, noi lo prendiamo in prestito sì ma loro si tolgono pur sempre un ingaggio molto molto pesante, quindi inutile perdere tempo così, se domani non se ne farà nulla allora niente fine, chi se ne frega che se lo godano altri 2 anni.. e lì una società intelligente va direttamente a trattare Balotelli, fa capire che ha intenzioni serie, tratta e si porta avanti, per 25 mln va assolutamente fatto, se si può trattare prima o poi si arriva alla conclusione e con un pagamento dilazionato in più anni si può tranquillamente fare... se avessero un po' di testa Abate lo cederebbero adesso tanto non serve a nulla e pure Robinho, senza o con lui non cambia nulla, ha un ingaggio da top player e non gioca da 1 mese praticamente, disfiamoci di questa gente che altrimenti se aspetti giugno non avranno nemmeno quel poco di mercato che hanno ora e tecnicamente ora sono due riserve e niente più.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque Kakà è attaccato ai soldi come non mai. 6mln? Ma è pazzo.
> 
> L'ho sempre difeso, ma ora proprio lo sto rivalutando.


Quando in rosa c'è Robinho, ossia un cesso a pedali, che ne guadagna altrettanti, quanto dovrebbe chiedere?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

12 mln???


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ilsussidiario.net riporta le dichiarazioni del sondaggista Alessandro Amadori sull'eventuale effetto "elettorale" del ritorno di Kakà al Milan: "Può succedere" dice Amadori. "Si chiama effetto grandi campioni, notizie di questo tipo hanno infatti un loro impatto in caso vengano diffuse durante una campagna elettorale. Sono notizie che riguardano grandi eventi oltre che grandi campioni, ad esempio la notizia che si farà una Olimpiade oppure la notizia che i mondiali di calcio si terranno proprio in Italia. Aver ottenuto tali traguardi viene ascritto dall'elettore nei meriti di un determinato politico". Il sondaggista effettua una previsione: "Azzarderei una previsione, una cifra compresa tra i 50 e i 100mila voti in più per il partito del Cavaliere", ed aggiunge: "Normalmente notizie di questo tipo possono avere un impatto pari all'1% elettorale. Se noi calcoliamo che la popolazione di riferimento in Lombardia la contiamo in circa 10 milioni di persone, possiamo dire che l'1% corrisponde appunto a 100mila. Nel dettaglio elettorale però gli elettori potenziali sono circa otto milioni per cui l'1% sono circa 80mila voti in più. Diciamo dunque che al Pdl possono arrivare tra i 50mila e gli 80mila voti in più grazie alla notizia di Kakà milanista".


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2013)

pagare per kakà. mettiamo 9mln, + 6di ingaggio (12 lordi) sono 21mln. con meno prendevi verratti.


----------



## Ale (22 Gennaio 2013)

diamogli mexes e robinho dai...


----------



## Butcher (22 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque abbiamo il Real per la gola.
Sappiamo che neanche loro possono permettersi sperperi, tenersi Kakà vorrebbe dire 24 milioni buttati all'aria.
Speriamo che simply non si faccia infinocchiare...


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa dice che la trattativa non è finita
> 
> *Il Real ha chiesto 12 milioni per Kakà. Dopo lo stop di Galliani notte di riflessione. Nuovo contatto in giornata
> *











Ps: ma mica si fa no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2013)

12 milioni? ma siamo fuori ma sono ridicoli proprio ma svegliatevi oh  sarei stata favorevole a vedere kakà al Milan con ingaggio sotto ai 5 milioni, ma che dobbiamo pure pagarlo per quanto ami sto giocatore ASSOLUTAMENTE NO


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Gennaio 2013)

Beh se 12 sono a rate tipo come Ibra che pagarano 8 x 3 lo fanno..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh se 12 sono a rate tipo come Ibra che pagarano 8 x 3 lo fanno..



L'articolo della Gazzetta sul giornale punta proprio a questa eventualità.
Per ora Laudisa e Bocci sono gli unici ad essere sicuri del contatto di oggi, ma sono anche i più affidabili... vedremo.

Continuo a pensare che 12 milioni il Milan non li spenderà mai, nemmeno a rate... l'unica soluzione è che il Real si pieghi a 6 milioni in due/tre rate, ma questi sono dei mastini, difficile che si mettano a 90° alle condizioni di Galliani.
Certamente il Milan si è fregato da solo dando una valutazione di 10 milioni per Robinho.... ovviamente il Real pensa che Kakà valga almeno qualcosa in più.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'articolo della Gazzetta sul giornale punta proprio a questa eventualità.
> Per ora Laudisa e Bocci sono gli unici ad essere sicuri del contatto per oggi, ma sono anche i più affidabili... vedremo.
> 
> Continuo a pensare che 12 milioni il Milan non li spenderà mai, nemmeno a rate... l'unica soluzione è che il Real si pieghi a 6 milioni in due/tre rate, ma questi sono dei mastini, difficile che si mettano a 90° alle condizioni di Galliani.
> Certamente il Milan si è fregato da solo dando una valutazione di 10 milioni per Robinho.... ovviamente il Real pensa che Kakà valga almeno qualcosa in più.



Beh oddio Robinho non prende certo 10-12 mil...loro devono anche capire che kaka ha 30 anni, ha un ingaggio faronico ed è un TRIBUNARO..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Teatrini che continueranno fino al 31: una siringa di cianuro, presto.


----------



## Ale (22 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Comunque abbiamo il Real per la gola.
> Sappiamo che neanche loro possono permettersi sperperi, tenersi Kakà vorrebbe dire 24 milioni buttati all'aria.
> Speriamo che simply non si faccia infinocchiare...



il city si e' tenuto tevez anche con l'ingaggio raddoppiato dopo aver vinto la premier lo scorso anno..sti club se li possono permettere


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiaro che 12 mln siano una cifra fuori di ogni logica. Un "contentino" di qualche milione ci può stare ma niente di più.


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma ci può stare cosa... Ma perfavore dai!

Ma non bisognerebbe sprecare manco più pagine di discussione. E' una vergogna..


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Marca: Kakà solo mossa elettorale*


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Furbi sti spagnoli,nessuno l'aveva capito.


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Pellegatti colpisce ancora, _in panchina con l'Atalanta_


----------



## sion (22 Gennaio 2013)

ma io non perderei neanche piu' tempo col topic aperto,e' l'ennesimo teatrino che si concludera' con un nulla di fatto..


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2013)

Forse ho capito male, ma pellegatti ha detto che era fatta, poi fester ha proposto un prestito fino alla fine del suo contratto col real per poi prenderlo a ????? Ha anche detto che la brutta figura l'ha fatta perez...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Comunque Pellegatti colpisce ancora, _in panchina con l'Atalanta_



Lo sostiene ancora adesso.
E Ruiu dice che venerdì fa le visite mediche, ha le prove.

Queste si che sono fonti autorevoli.


----------



## Butcher (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> il city si e' tenuto tevez anche con l'ingaggio raddoppiato dopo aver vinto la premier lo scorso anno..sti club se li possono permettere



Ma le spagnole non più come prima, vista la situazione delle banche.


----------



## Dapone (22 Gennaio 2013)

ogni acquisto finisce in telenovela.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Valutiamo traorè 20 milioni e scambiamoli, ok florentino ? Paga paga, paga lo stipendio ciccio


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Ecco le parole di F.Perez:"La trattativa per Kakà e' solo uno spot elettorale per Berlusconi e questo spot costa 25 milioni di euro".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Una dichiarazione del genere è praticamente un attentato kamikaze ai rapporti tra le due società, che Galliani da sempre definisce di assoluta amicizia e cordialità 

Io ho diversi dubbi che abbia detto proprio questo come dicono in Spagna, se così fosse dovrà esserci per forza una smentita del real o una risposta del Milan...


----------



## Need4 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Babba bia che bordata...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2013)

io non ci credo a queste parole , 25 milioni?  se lo possono tenere alla grande.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ovviamente sono dichiarazioni indirette, è Marca che in un articolo dice : "il pensiero del real e di Perez è che..."

Ok tutto, ma che un presidente signorile come Perez improvvisamente sia colpito dalla berlusconite e si metta a sparare bordate come un Nicollin qualunque, mi sembra un po' strano 

Ciò non toglie che probabilmente questo sia davvero quello che pensano un po' tutti, anche al Real.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di F.Perez:"La trattativa per Kakà e' solo uno spot elettorale per Berlusconi e questo spot costa 25 milioni di euro".*



Booommmmm


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2013)

Da che mondo è mondo se vuoi un giocatore sotto contratto lo devi pagare, al di là che i 25 sono esagerati (eufemismo) ma non possiamo mica pretendere di prendere i giocatori gratis. Si liberano dell'ingaggio? Sai cosa gliene frega. Non possono regalare un giocatore pagato 3 anni fa 65 mil, per di più alla stessa identica squadra dalla quale l'han preso. Io Perez da mo che avrei mandato a kagare Galliani.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> certo che dire chee il Real avrebbe problemi a tenere Kakà in panchina a causa dell'ingaggio....mamma mia...
> Ogni volta la stessa storia. Sono 3 anni che il Real ha problemi a tenere Kakà in panchina.
> Come hanno risolto? In nessun modo, hanno preso anche un altro giocatore da stipendio top come Essien.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente d'accordo, e aggiungo che essendo evidentemente il ritorno di Kakà uno spot elettorale, forse al Real temono di vederselo recapitare indietro il 27 febbraio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di F.Perez:"La trattativa per Kakà e' solo uno spot elettorale per Berlusconi e questo spot costa 25 milioni di euro".*


L'ha detto seriamente ? Grazie presidente nel caso.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di F.Perez:"La trattativa per Kakà e' solo uno spot elettorale per Berlusconi e questo spot costa 25 milioni di euro".*



Qualcuno chiami la neuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ha detto seriamente ?



No, è un articolo spagnolo di Marca che fa delle considerazioni sulla vicenda.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Marca A Madrid c'è una un pensiero unanime:Berlusconi vuole Kakà per motivi elettorali,ma Florentino Perez non si smuove dalla richiesta di 25 mln.Nelle prossime ore ci potrebbe essere uno sconto alla richiesta iniziale,ma non gratis come vorrebbe la società rossonera.*

La frase boom di Florentino era più un virgolettato di alcuni giornalisti spagnoli sulla viceda kakà.Un'interpretazione dei fatti in base alle news.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, è un articolo spagnolo di Marca che fa delle considerazioni sulla vicenda.


Peccato, però non virgolettatelo come se l'avesse detto Fiorentino Pezza


----------



## Milangirl (22 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Da che mondo è mondo se vuoi un giocatore sotto contratto lo devi pagare, al di là che i 25 sono esagerati (eufemismo) ma non possiamo mica pretendere di prendere i giocatori gratis. Si liberano dell'ingaggio? Sai cosa gliene frega. Non possono regalare un giocatore pagato 3 anni fa 65 mil, per di più alla stessa identica squadra dalla quale l'han preso. Io Perez da mo che avrei mandato a kagare Galliani.


quoto al 100% anche se comunque magari potrebbe concedere almeno un pagamento rateizzato...in fin dei conti Kakà non gioca mai e al Real costa piu' di dieci milioni di ingaggio a stagione.....


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque, richiesta o non richiesta, ad oggi Kakà vale zero. E noi non dobbiamo cadere nella loro trappola, se lo vogliamo dobbiamo offrire zero, altrimenti, se per loro tanto non è un problema, se lo tengano. Tanto non credo che le varie società interessate in Brasile e USA offriranno di più.

è lo stesso discorso che si fa per Flamini, aveva uno stipendio sproporzionato al suo valore e, per venderlo, dovevamo svincolarlo o aspettare che scadesse il contratto. Perchè per noi vale e per loro no?


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Meno male che le due società erano così amiche. 

A 25 è improponibile.

Siamo riusciti in soli 2 anni a far passare un emiro scialacqua-soldi per un attento amministratore e ora un palazzinaro monarchico per un rosso anti-berlusconiano. Basisco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cmq io non è che vorrei fare sempre il solito scaramantico ... ma da quando quel Gufo di RUIU ha parlato è saltato tutto anche Ravezzani lo prendeva per il sedere ieri... incredibile come parli e tutto salti per aria...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Gennaio 2013)

ruiu da quando ha iniziato a fare le telecronache del milan ci ha portato al declino


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ed è il secondo anno che succede. Della serie non ci credo, ma..


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cmq io non è che vorrei fare sempre il solito scaramantico ... ma da quando quel Gufo di RUIU ha parlato è saltato tutto anche Ravezzani lo prendeva per il sedere ieri... incredibile come parli e tutto salti per aria...



E continua ad insistere, sostiene di avere una prova in mano che Kakà sarà a milano venerdì per le visite mediche 
Anche ravezzani dice che secondo la sua fonte si sta lavorando ancora in silenzio su una base di 10 mln e che l'ingaggio se lo era abbassato prepotentemente (ieri insisteva che non era vero).


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2013)

sta "trattativa" sempre se esiste veramente e veramente una rottura che la dobbiamo sempre portare fino all'ultimo secondo del mercato, tra l'altro già si dice che ci potrebbero provare di nuovo in estate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> E continua ad insistere, sostiene di avere una prova in mano che Kakà sarà a milano venerdì per le visite mediche
> Anche ravezzani dice che secondo la sua fonte si sta lavorando ancora in silenzio su una base di 10 mln e che l'ingaggio se lo era abbassato prepotentemente (ieri insisteva che non era vero).



Sarebbe quantomeno grottesco se la fonte di Ravezzani si rivelasse Ruiu.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Situazione grottesca.Io ho seri dubbi se la trattativa sia realmente esistita.Bah,se fosse vero ciò non avrei davvero più parole.Tutti i discorsi fatt andrebbero al vento.


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque se spendiamo per lui sbagliamo. Virare su qualcun altro, se arriva Kakà va bene a 0 euro di cartellino e 4 mln di stipendio, di più no. Assolutamente no.


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ravezzani che dice di fare pubblica ammenda su twitter dopo che ieri ha "deriso" ruiu pesantemente sia in tv che twitter è quantomeno strano.

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]: Grazie della correzione, non mi pareva un termine così offensivo, ho visto che la correzione automatica era intervenuta, ma mi sono dimenticato di modificarlo di mio. Sorry.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque se spendiamo per lui sbagliamo. Virare su qualcun altro, se arriva Kakà va bene a 0 euro di cartellino e 4 mln di stipendio, di più no. Assolutamente no.



A 0 di cartellino può andare,anche se 4 mln sono ancora tantini,ma si possono accettare se ti liberi di qualche peso morto.Ma 25 mln.....cioè la cifra che permetterebbe al Real di non andare in minusvalenza.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Per la serie Instagram-story 
Kakà a mezzanotte ha messo "mi piace" alla foto del faraone con massa


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Beh un mi piace su una foto vuol dir nulla.Cioè anch'io metto mi piace alle foto di Megan Fox,ma questo non vuol dire che le in un futuro prossimo me la possa dare.......


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh un mi piace su una foto vuol dir nulla.Cioè anch'io metto mi piace alle foto di Megan Fox,ma questo non vuol dire che le in un futuro prossimo me la possa dare.......



Parla per te


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parla per te



Si si......


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si si......



C'è sempre la speranza nella vita....mai demordere a me sono successe cose che fino a 2 anni fa erano per me impensabili ...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2013)

Che spreco di tempo ragazzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'è sempre la speranza nella vita....mai demordere a me sono successe cose che fino a 2 anni fa erano per me impensabili ...



Beh perdonami,ma sul caso specifico mi sembra improbabile,poi oh che te devo dì......


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che il madrid tenga duro.
5,5 mln di stipendio a una cariatide sono follia pura.


----------



## folletto (22 Gennaio 2013)

Io ho perso ogni speranza (e non parlo di Kakà ma in assoluto). E' da un anno che il pelato mette su delle finte trattative senza una lira in tasca che poi cadono per colpa della fiscalità o ridicolaggini simili. Pato-Tevez, Kakà, Yanga Mbiwa, ancora Kakà, Balotelli etc etc. Siamo ridicoli punto e basta, non si compra più nessuno se non a zero manco con le elezioni alle porte. Ormai qua si vende e basta.......pietà


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Scolari lascia fuori Kakà dalla lista per l'amichevole del Brasile. È la prima dell'era Scolari, sorpresa Ronaldinho.*


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Gennaio 2013)

godo a manetta.
stia alla larga da milanello 'sta sanguisuga.


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho gioca, kaka al real no. Forse Scolari ha fatto un favore a coloro che rivogliono kaka al milan e non il contrario.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ravezzani che dice di fare pubblica ammenda su twitter dopo che ieri ha sconfessato ruiu pesantemente sia in tv che twitter è quantomeno strano.


 [MENTION=129]DennyJersey[/MENTION], ho modificato la parolaccia. Cerchiamo di evitare di scriverle


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Gennaio 2013)

Mah. A sto punto non arriva nessuno in questi 9 giorni, siamo a posto cosi direi!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah. A sto punto non arriva nessuno in questi 9 giorni, siamo a posto cosi direi!



Arriva Salamon


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Gennaio 2013)

*
Ultim'ora, Mourinho non convoca Kakà*


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2013)

Basta con queste farse, solo noi riusciamo a fare ste pagliacciate, SOLO NOI.
Silvio perdi le elezioni e VENDI


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2013)

non cambia niente


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Oltre a fallire negli acquisti, Galliani non ha neanche piazzato una cessione...  simply


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Rosa al completo ---> nessun acquisto. 
Simply.


----------



## sion (22 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *
> Ultim'ora, Mourinho non convoca Kakà*


ma per quale gara?


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Gennaio 2013)

dopo quel che ha fatto Kakà è anche normale non lo convochi... dopotutto s'è venduto da solo, rilasciando un'intervista non autorizzata dalla società


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma per quale gara?



Per Valencia - Real di domani sera, penso sia copa del rey.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma per quale gara?



Coppa del Re, ritorno Valencia-Real


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Su AS hanno appena scritto che non è stato convocato per la possibile cessione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2013)

aldila di tutto, mou ha fatto bene fino a ieri c'era una trattativa, kakà ha detto che voleva venire da noi mou non l'avra presa per niente bene.


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Il rapporto di Kakà con società e tecnico è ai minimi storici. Se galliani va con un casco di banane glielo danno.. peccato non abbia più neanche quelle..


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;105514 ha scritto:


> aldila di tutto, mou ha fatto bene fino a ieri c'era una trattativa, kakà ha detto che voleva venire da noi mou non l'avra presa per niente bene.



La cosa che non avrà preso bene è che oggi se l'è trovato ancora al campo d'allenamento vestito per correre e non in abito per salutare tutti


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ravezzani che dice di fare pubblica ammenda su twitter dopo che ieri ha "deriso" ruiu pesantemente sia in tv che twitter è quantomeno strano.
> 
> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]: Grazie della correzione, non mi pareva un termine così offensivo, ho visto che la correzione automatica era intervenuta, ma mi sono dimenticato di modificarlo di mio. Sorry.



Tranquillo  Se ho interpretato bene quello che hai detto anche per me non è un'offesa, però la politica del forum su parolacce e censure è questa e sono tenuto a farla rispettare in qualità di mod


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Niente prestito*, ipotesi totalmente da escludere. Ma il Milan negli ultimi giorni di mercato potrebbe offrire al Real 7-8 milioni per il cartellino di Kakà

Di Marzio


----------



## MisterBet (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma cedendolo per pochi milioni, non farebbero a quel punto una mostruosa minusvalenza?


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Ma cedendolo per pochi milioni, non farebbero a quel punto una mostruosa minusvalenza?



Sì, per questo di milioni ne avrebbero chiesti 20.


----------



## MisterBet (22 Gennaio 2013)

Allora sta storia dell'offerta per 7/8 M ha ancora meno senso del prestito...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Ma cedendolo per pochi milioni, non farebbero a quel punto una mostruosa minusvalenza?



....ok, ma risparmierebbero 12 milioni di ingaggio a stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

E' anche una questione politica al Real, e di immagine per Perez... una cessione per qualunque somma è ben diversa da un prestito.

Kakà + Drogba sarebbe il mio sogno di mercato. 
Lo scrissi anche in questo forum, sarebbe stata la coppia di acquisti di esperienza, da mettere in mezzo ai giovani, capace di ridarmi un po' di entusiasmo.
Ma non mi illuderò mai, nemmeno morto, spengo tutto e riaccendo il 1 febbraio. Al diavolo Galliani&co


----------



## MisterBet (22 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi piuttosto che fare un prestito e continuare l'ammortamento dei 67 M a bilancio, preferisce prendere qualche milioncino e fare una minusvalenza incredibile ma salvare la faccia (che poi comprato a 67 e venduto per 7/8, la faccia la perde uguale...)...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Quindi piuttosto che fare un prestito e continuare l'ammortamento dei 67 M a bilancio, preferisce prendere qualche milioncino e fare una minusvalenza incredibile ma salvare la faccia (che poi comprato a 67 e venduto per 7/8, la faccia la perde uguale...)...



Beh, ha 8 giorni per decidere. 
In ogni caso lo hanno messo con le spalle al muro... a questo punto i suoi mega fiscalisti super esperti universali sceglieranno l'opzione che gli permetta di uscirne con le ossa meno rotte possibili e senza perderci tanto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba e Kakà complessivamente prenderebbero insieme,se tutto andasse bene,24 mln lordi annui.Due scelte scellerate,a questo punto ci saremmo tenuti Ibrino(cit. [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ).Il tutto ci costerebbe qualche addio importante tra qualche anno,è garantito.Io avrei accettato volenetieri uno dei 2 a parametro 0,con poco d'ingaggio,per fare un mix di giovani ed esperti di valori,ma entrambi sarebbero deletari e distruttivi,finanziarmente parlando.La politica dei giovani s'andrebbe a farsi benedire.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ne sapremo di più il 31 alle 19.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Drogba e Kakà complessivamente prenderebbero insieme,se tutto andasse bene,24 mln lordi annui.Due scelte scellerate,a questo punto ci saremmo tenuti Ibrino(cit. [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ).Il tutto ci costerebbe qualche addio importante tra qualche anno,è garantito.Io avrei accettato volenetieri uno dei 2 a parametro 0,con poco d'ingaggio,per fare un mix di giovani ed esperti di valori,ma entrambi sarebbero deletari e distruttivi,finanziarmente parlando.La politica dei giovani s'andrebbe a farsi benedire.



Chiaramente, sarebbe uno sbugiardamento di tutto quello che è stato detto e promesso.
Ma non mi stupirei... Berlusconi è solito a queste svolte e questi cambi di direzione improvvisi, a questi stravolgimenti. 
Sarà per le elezioni, sarà per la sua natura, ma è così.

Personalmente a me però ridarrebbe molto entusiasmo questa mossa.
La doppia cessione di Thiago e Ibra sarebbe vanificata, ma tanto io mai l'ho perdonata, mai l'ho capita, e mai riuscirò a digerirla, qualunque politica abbiano intenzione di proseguire. 

Io sono sempre convinto che se vogliono vendere El Sharaawy, questi lo faranno comunque alla prima offerta irrinunciabile, qualunque politica al risparmio vogliono seguire.

Detto questo... credo che stiamo parlando di fantasie totali, fantamercato.


----------



## MisterBet (23 Gennaio 2013)

Perchè sarebbe vanificata? Dovevano, perchè Berlusconi non voleva/poteva/quellochevolete, coprire un bilancio in rosso da 70 M l'anno scorso e quindi hanno venduto Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva e non rinnovato ai vari senatori abbassando il monte ingaggi complessivamente di una cinquantina di milioni...

Il loro obiettivo, solo economico e per nulla sportivo, l'hanno raggiunto...prendere Drogba e/o Kakà (io non credo a nessuno dei due per inciso) non vanificherebbe niente...


----------



## tequilad (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ad oggi direi 60% si, 40% no


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me non arriva nessuno.


----------



## sion (23 Gennaio 2013)

anche secondo me,nn ci scordiamo le ultime pagliacciate,perche' questa e' identica a quelle.


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Da Repubblica


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Personalmente a me però ridarrebbe molto entusiasmo questa mossa.
> La doppia cessione di Thiago e Ibra sarebbe vanificata, ma tanto io mai l'ho perdonata, mai l'ho capita, e mai riuscirò a digerirla, qualunque politica abbiano intenzione di proseguire.



Per me è proprio questa la cosa grave. Con tutto il rispetto farsi prendere dall'entusiasmo per due che hanno superato i trent'anni, uno sciancato da circa 3 anni, l'altro che arriverebbe da 6 mesi di dieta a base di cani e gatti in Cina, è assurdo!

A me l'entusiasmo me lo da un El Shaarawy, un numero di Niang, un cross di De Sciglio. Non un acquisto da pezza per il sedere giusto per tener buono il tifoso per quei due o tre mesi.
Ma lo capite o no che Galliani per anni non investiva su nuovi o giovani giocatori perchè tanto avevamo Seedorf, Gattuso, Zambrotta e compagnia bella a pascolare per il campo? 
Ma come si fa mi chiedo, ma come si fa...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Da Repubblica



Articolo spazzatura, i votanti in Italia sono circa 48 milioni; contando che andranno a votare il 68-70% siamo sui 32 milioni di voti. Due punti percentuali sono un 650.000-700.000 voti in più. Sono tantissimi, suvvia non scherziamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Per me è proprio questa la cosa grave. Con tutto il rispetto farsi prendere dall'entusiasmo per due che hanno superato i trent'anni, uno sciancato da circa 3 anni, l'altro che arriverebbe da 6 mesi di dieta a base di cani e gatti in Cina, è assurdo!



Beh, dipende poi da tifoso a tifoso... io non sono certo uno di quelli che dice che sono risolti i problemi e va ad inneggiare la società...

Anche a me entusiasmano El Sha e De Sciglio, ma almeno con due top player in squadra guarderei adesso le partite con un po' più di voglia.
Drogba al posto di Pazzini e Kakà al posto di Robinho/Boateng, se permetti, è un po' meglio.

Tutto qui, chiaro che i problemi e le prese in giro restano tutte... anzi, a giugno sarà tutto amplificato.
Io non avevo la minima speranza che i nostri dirigenti fossero sinceri sulla linea verde.

Sul fatto che Kakà e Drogba siano finiti e non possano dare più nulla, invece, non sono d'accordo.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

si certo........due punti........


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Drogba al posto di Pazzini e Kakà al posto di Robinho/Boateng, se permetti, è un po' meglio.
> 
> Sul fatto che Kakà e Drogba siano finiti e non possano dare più nulla, invece, non sono d'accordo.



Questi due non vengono a sostituire i giocatori da te citati, ma vanno ad aggiungersi. Ergo troppi giocatori con stipendio alto da pagare, ergo il prossimo anno saremo di nuovo qui a darci dei pezzenti perchè a giocare con Kakà e Drogba con un anno in più a testa ci saranno i soliti Mesbah, Flamini, Traorè, Taiwo, Antonini e compagnia bella perchè non ci sono soldi per comprare e fare ricambio.
Poi tu dici che loro sono meglio? Meglio per cosa? Per vincere la Champions? Per vincere il campionato? Per vincere la Tim Cup? Per andare i Champions e fare le figure di emme di quest'anno? 
Vorrei ricordarti che questi due in due anni ci costerebbero 40 milioni di stipendio lordo. Con quei soldi DEVI cercare di meglio e in modo futuribile.

Non saranno finiti questi due, ma non sono certo gente che ti assicura il futuro. E non è detto che lo facciano per il presente. Anzi..


----------



## MisterBet (23 Gennaio 2013)

Un top ingaggio è già andato via (Pato) e Robinho se non và via a gennaio andrà via a giugno...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2013)

ma non possono venderlo al Galatasaray o Fenerbache o roba simile? lo sapranno che noi oltre il prestito non andiamo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Gennaio 2013)

ma poi sto kaka costringerebbe a tornare al 4-3-1-2 con conseguente snaturamento di elsha


----------



## Lollo7zar (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Articolo spazzatura, i votanti in Italia sono circa 48 milioni; contando che andranno a votare il 68-70% siamo sui 32 milioni di voti. Due punti percentuali sono un 650.000-700.000 voti in più. Sono tantissimi, suvvia non scherziamo.



leggi bene, 2 punti presso il popolo tifoso votante, tifoso si presume del Milan, alla fine sono pochi, ma localizzati nella maggior parte in Lombardia potrebbero fare la differenza


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> leggi bene, 2 punti presso il popolo tifoso votante, tifoso si presume del Milan, alla fine sono pochi, ma localizzati nella maggior parte in Lombardia potrebbero fare la differenza



Ah, allora cambia


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2013)

un esperto diceva che Kakà avrebbe portato al massimo 70.000 voti in più.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi posso spendere due righe per parlare di Kakà?

dunque lo reputo un giocatore che possa essere molto importante per noi, ma deve essere visto come un eccezione nel "new deal" Rossonero!!
Se arrivasse insieme a uno tra Beks Drogba e Balo senza acquistare un titolare in difesa e uno a centrocampo il castello di carta cadrebbe immediatamente....
Preferirei (anche se è impossibile) un po' di onestà e chiarezza.....

Se si decide di fare una squadra giovane con un paio di top players a me va benissimo e sarebbe più che logico, ma siamo poi sicuri che comprando Kakà non si vada ad esaurire il budjet anche per Giugno?
Siamo sicuri che sia proprio Kakà a non volere delle garanzie sul futuro a livello tattico e tecnico?
Allegri sta impostando una squadra tutto passaggi filtranti e diretti, cosa c' entra con Kakà?

Sono interrogativi che a mio avviso sono importanti visto che una volta nell' 11 titolare c' era solo Gattuso come incontrista e adesso c' è solo Montolivo ad un certo livello tecnico.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

eravamo cosi tanto affannati per prenderlo subito e ora aspettiamo le ultime ore del 31


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un esperto diceva che Kakà avrebbe portato al massimo 70.000 voti in più.



Ed ha ragione. Il ritorno di Kakà piace a meno della metà dei tifosi del Milan e ne entusiasma veramente ancor meno.
E poi è stupido dare per scontato che le miserabili strategie del nano vadano a buon fine. Non credo che I tifosi del Milan la fuori siano tutti piu' stupidi di quelli che ci sono qui dentro.


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che la fase "down" dopo Galliani la stia avendo Kakà (vedi post su Instagram)

E digao che a quanto si dice ha commentato in italiano "forza...sei un campione"


----------



## Lollo7zar (23 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un esperto diceva che Kakà avrebbe portato al massimo 70.000 voti in più.



pure troppi, secondo me meno, ma sono comunque tanti anche perchè la maggior parte di questi è in lombardia....cioè ragazzi pensare he 70mila persone votano in base a kakà...


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

Stekelenburg, Yanga Mbiwa, Beks, Fabregas, Balo, Tevez, Kakà e Lampard........

ormai ci facciamo una formazione col calciomercato!!


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Perez ha convocato una conferenza stampa per le ore 13. L'annuncio dato dal sito ufficiale. Come rilevato dai giornalisti spagnoli, è un fatto davvero insolito, si scommette su Mourinho o su Kakà *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Perez ha convocato una conferenza stampa per le ore 13. L'annuncio dato dal sito ufficiale. Come rilevato dai giornalisti spagnoli, è un fatto davvero insolito, si scommette su Mourinho o su Kakà *



Credo che dovrà smentire le notizie su Mourinho apparse oggi, lo spogliatoio ieri è saltato definitivamente.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Perez ha convocato una conferenza stampa per le ore 13. L'annuncio dato dal sito ufficiale. Come rilevato dai giornalisti spagnoli, è un fatto davvero insolito, si scommette su Mourinho o su Kakà *



Non credo proprio si faccia una conferenza stampa per Kakà. Non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Al 100% il motivo è Mourinho. Ma potrebbe venirne fuori qualche domanda in chiave mercato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2013)

Effettivamente dicono che Casillas e Ramos abbiano imposto un ultimatum a Perez:"O noi e Mourinho"


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Appena negata da Perez sta cosa dell'ultimatum, non ho ancora capito il perchè della conferenza comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà, guai col fisco italiano: Befera gli presenta un conto da due milioni!
Il settimanale l'Espresso riporta la notizia secondo cui Kakà avrebbe chiuso un accordo con il fisco italiano per oltre 2 milioni di euro.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

*kakà,ipotesi Anzhi.Il suo agente parla di contatti non ufficiali con la ricchissima compagine russa.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2013)

non ne posso piu.... basta...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *kakà,ipotesi Anzhi.Il suo agente parla di contatti non ufficiali con la ricchissima compagine russa.*



Ma andasse dove vuole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

non credo resti al real, piuttosto se ne va in russia.


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Gennaio 2013)

No, difficilissimo che vada in Russia e Cina (lo aveva già detto quest'estate). 
E poi è un agente russo a caso che ha parlato di contatti non ufficiali e ora tramontati tra anzhi e real. Una bufala, insomma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non è un po' strano che abbia regolato la questione col fisco italiano proprio adesso?


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Alfredo Pedullà riferisce sul suo sito di una clamorosa riapertura nelle ultime ore. Ci sono stati contatti importanti poco fa e al momento si sta ragionando sul prezzo del cartellino.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Edit.. anticipato di un secondo...


----------



## Harvey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se dobbiamo pagare il cartellino paghiamolo per Balotelli non per sto qua, dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Pedullà è affidabile? Non seguo le sue trasmissioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà riferisce sul suo sito di una clamorosa riapertura nelle ultime ore. Ci sono stati contatti importanti poco fa e al momento si sta ragionando sul prezzo del cartellino.*



Va a finire che paghiamo anche il cartellino........


comunque le ultime news derivano da indiscrezioni spagnole.Almeno è quello che si legge dal suo sito di Pedu.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se lo prendiamo, il cartellino lo paghiamo di sicuro. Mi sembra chiaro che il Real non lo regala. Per questo la notizia mi sembra assai improbabile.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

Io continuo a rimanere della mia idea. Kakà arriverà.


----------



## fratta87 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se prendiamo Kakà spendendo più di 3 milioni per il cartellino allora vuol dire che il Milan non è più una squadra di calcio ma una *******ta pazzesca.

Perchè no Balo a 25, percheeeeeeeeeeè?????....


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo Kakà spendendo più di 3 milioni per il cartellino allora vuol dire che il Milan non è più una squadra di calcio ma una *******ta pazzesca.
> 
> Perchè no Balo a 25, percheeeeeeeeeeè?????....



Beh, perchè 25 mln per Mario non ci sono


----------



## runner (25 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi l' arrivo di Kakà non ha niente a che fare con gli acquisti stile Balo o Drogba......

Kakà se arriva è solo perchè è l' unico che per una serie di situazioni sono disposti a spendere dei soldi!!


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi l' arrivo di Kakà non ha niente a che fare con gli acquisti stile Balo o Drogba......
> 
> Kakà se arriva è solo perchè è l' unico che per una serie di situazioni sono disposti a spendere dei soldi!!



Uhm, sono infatti tre trattative di mercato totalmente differenti. 

Balotelli costa, pure caro.
Drogba ha qualche difficoltà a liberarsi dalla Cina, ha 36 anni e chiede comunque un ingaggio altissimo.
Kakà a differenza dell'Ivoriano si vuole ridurre l'ingaggio ed ha qualche anno in meno.


----------



## fratta87 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, perchè 25 mln per Mario non ci sono



Ma come no????? 15 di Pato + 5 di Robinho lasciato a inizio gennaio in Brasile + Abate (visto che abbiamo preso Zaccardo) = + di 25 milioni

Tutto ciò se vogliamo pagare con soldi della società, poi c'è sempre un tale che si chiama Berlusconi che paga la ex moglie e mignotte varie milioni e milioni e non ha soldi!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Mourinho spinge Kakà verso Milano: <A Madrid non s'è visto il vero Kakà. Il Milan può essere una buona soluzione ma è del Real>*

Laudisa


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Intervista alla rai trasmessa domani.


----------



## runner (25 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Intervista alla rai trasmessa domani.



ma come fai ad essere sempre così informato su Kakà?


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Gennaio 2013)

E cosa si starebbero dicendo in questi nuovi colloqui? 

 ??

Ma va là..


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;107964 ha scritto:


> *Mourinho spinge Kakà verso Milano: <A Madrid non s'è visto il vero Kakà. Il Milan può essere una buona soluzione ma è del Real>*
> 
> Laudisa



.......Mou... parla tanto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me sono parole pesanti quelle di Mourinho, ricordate cosa disse quest'estate... disse che il Milan non aveva i soldi per prenderlo e che dovevano pagarlo come un diamante per averlo.
Ha cambiato suonata, un bel po'...


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tra un po' ce lo tirano dietro


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tra un po' ce lo tirano dietro



....non sperarci....senza soldi non mollano.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio, che rileva come Bronzetti sia ancora a Madrid, il Milan farà un'ultima offerta al ribasso al Real per avere Kakà a titolo definitivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio, che rileva come Bronzetti sia ancora a Madrid, *il Milan farà un'ultima offerta al ribasso* al Real per avere Kakà a titolo definitivo.


Simply the best


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Bronzetti comunque è peggio di Ruiu.
Porta sfiga ed è incapace.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio, che rileva come Bronzetti
> sia ancora a Madrid, il Milan farà un'ultima offerta al ribasso al Real per avere Kakà a titolo definitivo.



Unica società che in una compravendita fa offerte al ribasso 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non sperarci....senza soldi non mollano.



Ma se ne stesse a Madrid. Se proprio dobbiamo spendere soldi meglio Balotelli.


----------



## Brain84 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Il Real deve capire che facciamo un favore a loro se gli togliamo l'ingaggio di Kakà. Non ci arrivano proprio


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il Real deve capire che facciamo un favore a loro se gli togliamo l'ingaggio di Kakà. Non ci arrivano proprio



Siamo dei benefettori in pratica


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Pedullà, Florentino Perez e il Real stanno pensando a liberare Kakà. Non in prestito, ma ad un prezzo di 10-12 milioni di Euro. Ed il Milan potrebbe prenderlo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

meglio kakà che nessuno, tanto quei soldi non verrebbero investiti altrove. Balotelli solo cosa mediatica e basta.


----------



## Alex Keaton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà, Florentino Perez e il Real stanno pensando a liberare Kakà. Non in prestito, ma ad un prezzo di 10-12 milioni di Euro. Ed il Milan potrebbe prenderlo.*



Se offrono quella cifra sono PAZZI

Il mercato secondo AG


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2013)

Questa sera Galliani ancora pessimista su Kakà. Se il Real abbasserà le pretese, nei prossimi giorni il Milan potrebbe decidere di fare una piccola offerta. O il Milan decide di fare uno sforzo importante o non se ne fa nulla. Le cifre in ballo sono altissime

Di Marzio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spreco di tempo


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ha negato ogni contatto futuro con piglio deciso e tono piuttosto sincero


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

premetto che secondo me non arriva nessun'altro ma a gallina non ci credo piu.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri su Kakà ----) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-atalanta-milan-vt4028.html#post108416


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani: “Kakà e Drogba no al 101%, Balotelli no al 99,9%” *

Di Marzio


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108464 ha scritto:


> *Galliani: “Kakà e Drogba no al 101%, Balotelli no al 99,9%” *
> 
> Di Marzio



.....0,1% è già qualcosa.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

O,1% che e piu probabile balotelli e costa 25 milioni quindi ti lascio immaginare come finirà il mercato


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108469 ha scritto:


> O,1% che e piu probabile balotelli e costa 25 milioni quindi ti lascio immaginare come finirà il mercato



....che prendiamo Drogba o Kakà....


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Non è finita neanche per lui


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non è finita neanche per lui



Kakà e Balotelli, magari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kakà e Balotelli, magari.



Dalla cintola in su saremmo i migliori in italia per distacco.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dalla cintola in su saremmo i migliori in italia per distacco.



....e sarebbe già qualcosa.


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sensazioni o deduzioni? Su su spacciate la fonte!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Sensazioni o deduzioni? Su su spacciate la fonte!




Con Galliani non si possono fare deduzioni.


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tre tic del collo a sinistra non era in gergo un si???


----------



## pennyhill (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....e sarebbe già qualcosa.



Vero che come livello non è più quel campionato, mi ricordo la Roma del 2005, con Cassano, Totti, Montella, Mancini, era uno spettacolo vederli dialogare palla terra, fantastico, poi chiuse a 40 punti dalla Giuve.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

Che paghino l'ingaggio sia a Balotelli sia a Kakà non ci credo neanche morto, quindi ora mi sembra davvero un discorso chiuso.

Ma Kakà se arriva è proprio all'ultimissimo secondo, in stile Robinho,come mega-iper colpo di scena.
E con la cessione inattesa di qualcuno, come la doppia cessione in estremis Borriello-Huntelaar.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vero che come livello non è più quel campionato, mi ricordo la Roma del 2005, con Cassano, Totti, Montella, Mancini, era uno spettacolo vederli dialogare palla terra, fantastico, poi chiuse a 40 punti dalla Giuve.




Se arrivano Kakà e Balotelli, secondo me al terzo posto si può sul serio pensare.


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Mourinho non convoca Kakà per la partita di domani*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Mourinho non convoca Kakà per la partita di domani*




.....questa ormai non è più una novità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se arrivano Kakà e Balotelli, secondo me al terzo posto si può sul serio pensare.


Splendidi si sbilancia: se arrivano Kakà e Balotelli, il terzo posto è sigillato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

C'è da dire che prima lo convocava e poi lo lasciava in panchina o tribuna, da due settimane proprio non lo mette più nella lista..


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Splendidi si sbilancia: se arrivano Kakà e Balotelli, il terzo posto è sigillato



...per una volta sei più ottimista di me.


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Infatti, le convocazioni non arrivano più da quando Galliani ha cominciato a ronzare intorno a Kakà. Addirittura fu convocato in coppa per la partita successiva all'espulsione, anche se poi lo mandò in tribuna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...per una volta sei più ottimista di me.


Ma dato che non arrivano, ottavo posto per noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma dato che non arrivano, ottavo posto per noi




..senza di loro e difficile il terzo posto ma arriviamo quarti o quinti, stanne certo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

*AS dalla Spagna: Kakà non convocato per la possibile cessione al Milan. Unico giocatore tra i disponibili non convocato, incluso nella lista anche il nuovo arrivato Diego Lopez.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2013)

la vedo mooooolto difficile!quasi impossbile..se dovessi dare delle percentuali per me siamo intorno al 5%


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la vedo mooooolto difficile!quasi impossbile..se dovessi dare delle percentuali per me siamo intorno al 5%



....no, 0,1 %, Galliani docet


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

perez continuerà a pagare 12 milioni di euro per kakà dalla tribuna contento lui


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

balotelli per boateng più soldi,cessioni di abate/robinho/antonini e arriva ricky...

non succede,ma se succede...


----------



## bargnani83 (26 Gennaio 2013)

sarebbe un errore clamoroso.


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> balotelli per boateng più soldi,cessioni di abate/robinho/antonini e arriva ricky...
> 
> non succede,ma se succede...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



secondo me l'intenzione del gallo è quella,ovviamente è di difficile(ed è un eufemismo) realizzazione


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

In agosto dopo che Fester aveva chiuso all'affare, Mourinho era tornato a convocarlo regolarmente (anche se, mi sembra, poi lo cacciò in tribuna in supercoppa e ne venne fuori una lite - infatti era assente alle premiazioni)


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108841 ha scritto:


> perez continuerà a pagare 12 milioni di euro per kakà dalla tribuna contento lui



Bel modo di far vedere ai poveri spagnoli disoccupati senza lavoro....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli più Kakà sarebbe fantastico


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> balotelli più kakà sarebbe fantastico



a pes?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto godo per il Real però, un giocatore da tribuna a 12M\anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ..senza di loro e difficile il terzo posto ma arriviamo quarti o quinti, stanne certo.


EL


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Tuttosport per Kakà non sarebbe ancora finita dato che il Presidente del Real vorrebbe liberarsi del pesante ingaggio del brasiliano.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Karanka sulla non convocazione di Kakà: "la situazione per lui è la stessa di prima, il mercato è aperto e c'è tempo fino al 31. C'è gente che ha riconosciuto di voler acquistare Ricardo e vediamo come va a finire. Fino al 31 si cercherà la migliore soluzione per tutti. Se rimane qui sarà un'opportunità in più per noi"*


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Eddai suuuu!!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Spero con tutto il cuore che arrivi Kakà!!Ci sono affezionato...Comunque resta vergognoso come il Real abbia trattato Kakà!!Si parla sempre di un fenomeno..Ricky è sempre stato un ragazzo corretto e gentile non si meritava quel trattamento..Mourinho è un maiale è lui che "rovina" i giocatori e florentino perez si è fatto mettere i piedi in testa da mourinho..L'ho visto giocare Kakà e non è per nulla bollito..In Ajax-Real madrid è stato allucinante!
Guardate questo video...Questo nel campionato mediocre come la Serie A resta ancora uno dei migliori!Magari arrivasse per davvero!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

sono d accordo con te....però 6 milioni di ingaggio sarebbero troppi...come sono buttati quellli per robihno...cmq anch io ci spero in kaka...


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> sono d accordo con te....però 6 milioni di ingaggio sarebbero troppi...come sono buttati quellli per robihno...cmq anch io ci spero in kaka...



Si 6 sono troppi anche per me...Massimo 4 milioni!!
Sul caso Robinho spero che vada via.Non ha più voglia di giocare nel Milan!A sto punto preferisco mandare via Robinho,prendere kakà e puntare su Niang al posto di Binho!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il Real ci sta provando a farsi pagare Kaka, ma è alla frutta in questa partita di poker
Se ufficializassimo l'acquisto di Balotelli
il Real ci chiamerebbe subito dopo per pregarci di prendere Kaka gratis con mezzo ingaggio pagato da loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ho appena letto di un ingaggio di 5 milioni più bonus offerto a Balotelli.
Questa notizia allontana definitivamente l'ipotesi Kakà, perchè il Milan non pagherà mai due ingaggi simili contemporaneamente.

A meno che prima del 31 non vengano ceduti almeno due giocatori tra Abate, Boateng e Robinho.


----------



## fratta87 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe anche bello rivedere Kakà al Milan e intrigante trovarsi contro il Barcellona con Balotelli e Kakà... il problema è l'ingaggio che è alto e si andrebbe a rovinare cio che di buono è stato fatto sul monte ingaggi. Questo andrebbe a ripercuotersi sulle prossime sessioni di calciomercato che rasenteranno la mediocrità. 

Davanti saremmo statosferici ma dietro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche bello rivedere Kakà al Milan e intrigante trovarsi contro il Barcellona con Balotelli e Kakà... il problema è l'ingaggio che è alto e si andrebbe a rovinare cio che di buono è stato fatto sul monte ingaggi. Questo andrebbe a ripercuotersi sulle prossime sessioni di calciomercato che rasenteranno la mediocrità.
> 
> Davanti saremmo statosferici ma dietro


Nessuno dei due può giocare in Champions


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, resta il fatto che difficilmente resterà a Madrid. Si è esposto troppo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche bello rivedere Kakà al Milan e intrigante trovarsi contro il Barcellona con Balotelli e Kakà... il problema è l'ingaggio che è alto e si andrebbe a rovinare cio che di buono è stato fatto sul monte ingaggi.



Con il Barcellona non potrebbero giocare entrambi, perchè hanno già giocato in Champions con Manchester e Real.

Il Milan aveva già l'accordo con Kakà, ingaggio dimezzato a 5 milioni più bonus... cioè lo stesso identico che ora hanno offerto a Balotelli.
Chiaramente ora come ora ci possiamo permettere solo uno di questi ingaggi, l'unica soluzione sarebbe liberarsi del fardello Robinho.


----------



## Harvey (28 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche bello rivedere Kakà al Milan e intrigante *trovarsi contro il Barcellona con Balotelli e Kakà*... il problema è l'ingaggio che è alto e si andrebbe a rovinare cio che di buono è stato fatto sul monte ingaggi. Questo andrebbe a ripercuotersi sulle prossime sessioni di calciomercato che rasenteranno la mediocrità.
> 
> Davanti saremmo statosferici ma dietro



Nessuno dei due è utilizzabile in Champions


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche bello rivedere Kakà al Milan e intrigante trovarsi contro il Barcellona con Balotelli e Kakà... il problema è l'ingaggio che è alto e si andrebbe a rovinare cio che di buono è stato fatto sul monte ingaggi. Questo andrebbe a ripercuotersi sulle prossime sessioni di calciomercato che rasenteranno la mediocrità.
> 
> Davanti saremmo statosferici ma dietro



Beh un ingaggio importante per 2/3 giocatori è da preventivare, non siamo il sommacampagna, l'importante è non strapagare i comprimari come fatto in passato
Se cediamo subito Robinho e in estate Mexes riequilibriamo il monte ingaggio


----------



## Harvey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chiaramente ora come ora ci possiamo permettere solo uno di questi ingaggi, l'unica soluzione sarebbe liberarsi del fardello Robinho.



Sarebbe stato l'ideale ma ormai mi pare tramontata definitivamente l'idea che Robinho ci lasci... Certo ipoteticamente out Pato-Binho e dentro Balo-Kakà sarebbe stato un colpaccio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche bello rivedere Kakà al Milan e intrigante trovarsi contro il Barcellona con Balotelli e Kakà... il problema è l'ingaggio che è alto e si andrebbe a rovinare cio che di buono è stato fatto sul monte ingaggi. Questo andrebbe a ripercuotersi sulle prossime sessioni di calciomercato che rasenteranno la mediocrità.
> 
> Davanti saremmo statosferici ma dietro



Contro il Barcellona ti devi accontentare di Spazzino


----------



## tequilad (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ve lo dico ma col beneficio del dubbio. Io a Novembre ho saputo che sarebbe arrivato al 100 % ...poi ovviamente in 3 mesi le cose cambiano, vi dico però che la volontà a mio parere c'è


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

L'edizione odierna del Sun, nel raccontare la cena d'addio di Balotelli, riferisce di un possibile approdo di Boateng a Manchester nel caso il milan riesca ad aggiudicarsi anche Kakà.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ma magari!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il sun è quello che dava Mourinho al Milan...giornaletto peggio di ruttosporc


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sul sito del City è ancora acquistabile la maglia di Balotelli


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Arriva arriva, e proprio Boateng sarà uno di quelli che ci guadagnerà di più dal suo arrivo, per il suo modo di giocare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Balotelli non sarabbe l'unico giocatore che potrebbe arrivare, sempre aperta la possibilità per Kakà con la possibile partenza di Boateng verso Londra sponda City.*


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

direi che se ci prende la Gazza c' è da fargli un monumento........

in una sessione invernale cedere Boa e Pato e prendere il Balo e il Kakà!!


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

kakata dove lo metti?


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

lo metto a centrocampo o dietro le punto visto che oltre a Montolivo non abbiamo nessuno che gioca a pallone (come si diceva una volta)


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> lo metto a centrocampo o dietro le punto visto che oltre a Montolivo non abbiamo nessuno che gioca a pallone (come si diceva una volta)



ehm.... non giochiamo col trequartista da mesi...
che c'entra kakà col centrocampo? kakà è treuqartista o seconda punta.
a questo punto ci metto Robinho...non credi?


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ehm.... non giochiamo col trequartista da mesi...
> che c'entra kakà col centrocampo? kakà è treuqartista o seconda punta.
> a questo punto ci metto Robinho...non credi?



diciamo che quando avevamo Rui Costa, Pirlo, Seedorf e Kakà non mi ponevo problemi!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

...altri tempi  secondo me kakà arriva se vendono bihno...e sarebbe una manna dal cielo...pazzini balo kaka el92 niang


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> diciamo che quando avevamo Rui Costa, Pirlo, Seedorf e Kakà non mi ponevo problemi!!



pirlo e seedorf erano centrocampisti. non c'entra nulla

e dietro avevi Nesta e Maldini, AL LIMITE Stam. Non Zapata, Mexes e al limite Bonera.
Si chiamano campioni perché fanno reparto da soli.

kakà ha 31 anni ed è tutt'oggi una seconda punta. Dove lo metti? Non in panchina perché 6mln a stagione devono stare in campo, non seduti su una sedia. Non a centrocampo perché non abbiamo tempo per sperimentare (con probabilità di successo relativamente basse perché a 31 anni è difficile reinventarsi completamente).

Callejon gioca più di lui.


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> pirlo e seedorf erano centrocampisti. non c'entra nulla
> 
> e dietro avevi Nesta e Maldini, AL LIMITE Stam. Non Zapata, Mexes e al limite Bonera.
> Si chiamano campioni perché fanno reparto da soli.
> ...



infatti lo metto trequartista.....dove se no....


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> infatti lo metto trequartista.....dove se no....



snaturando el shaarawy, perdendo niang... Non una grande mossa.
Considerando anche che in mezzo resteresti tale e quale...e il problema è proprio lì.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

il boa lo venderei ste estate per un centrocampista di qualita...ora via binho e dentro kaka...


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quoto The Ripper.  Per fare il centrocampista, la mezz’ala, ci vuole una continuità di azione fisica e mentale che devi avere da sempre. Poi Kakà è uno che già nel periodo di massimo splendore fisico, s’interessava poco alla fase di non possesso, figuriamoci ora.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quoto The Ripper.  Per fare il centrocampista, la mezz’ala, ci vuole una continuità di azione fisica e mentale che devi avere da sempre. Poi Kakà è uno che già nel periodo di massimo splendore fisico, *s’interessava poco alla fase di non possesso*, figuriamoci ora.


ecco...soprattutto questo.


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> snaturando el shaarawy, perdendo niang... Non una grande mossa.
> Considerando anche che in mezzo resteresti tale e quale...e il problema è proprio lì.



vabè senti io non ti voglio di certo convincere ma secondo me El92 e Niang giocano bene anche come punte e dietro un mito infinito come Kakà a mio avviso e poi è tutto un discorso di come girerebbe la squadra.....

comunque tanto non arriva.....


----------



## Alex Keaton (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e dietro avevi Nesta e Maldini, AL LIMITE Stam. Non Zapata, Mexes e al limite Bonera.



Ma contro avevi Vieri, Adriano, Del Piero, Trezeguet, Mutu, Claudio Lopez, Montella, Ibrahimovic, QUEL Totti...

Non come ora che hai dinosauri come Rocchi, Toni e Totti, discreti pedatori e nulla più come Osvaldo, Giovinco, Palacio

Ad ora di quel livello ci sono solo Cavani e un gradino sotto Jovetic e Vucinic (altrettanto "abbaglianti" ma più discontinui) ed El Shaarawy (meno "abbagliante" ma più continuo e concreto).
Per il resto tanta mediocrità che in serie A si rivela di livello medio/buono come Borriello, Denis, Pazzini, Barrientos, Ibarbo, Bogdani e qualche baby-vagito di buon livello come Niang, Icardi e Gabbiadini.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

al modulo ci dovrebbe pensare acciuga...tutti dicevano a carletto e seedorf pirlo e rui costa (kaka) non potevano coesistere con il solo gattuso a fare il lavoro sporco...poi sappiamo come è andata a finire ! Per me ad elsha l arrivo di kaka farebbe un gran bene,come a tutto lo spogliatoio a anche al marchio milan...per il resto credo che l operazione di kaka sia collegata a binho non a boateng che ormai è stabile a centrocampo e non piu nella trequarti...


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2013)

Uno come Kakà al di la dell'età sa giocare a calcio, sa segnare e sa fare assist, senza dimenticare la personalità e la leadership. Ecco, qualsiasi calciatore vicino ad uno cosi non può che trarne benefici. Che poi, ha un ruolo che nessuno dei nostri in rosa c'ha, quindi non vedo a chi potrebbe togliere il posto se non a Bojan che tanto manco verrà riscattato. 

Poi, al Real non gioca per il semplice fatto che c'è gente più forte di lui. Ronaldo, Di Maria, Ozil per dirne alcuni.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Uno come Kakà al di la dell'età sa giocare a calcio, sa segnare e sa fare assist, senza dimenticare la personalità e la leadership. Ecco, qualsiasi calciatore vicino ad uno cosi non può che trarne benefici. Che poi, ha un ruolo che nessuno dei nostri in rosa c'ha, quindi non vedo a chi potrebbe togliere il posto se non a Bojan che tanto manco verrà riscattato.
> 
> Poi, al Real non gioca per il semplice fatto che c'è gente più forte di lui. Ronaldo, Di Maria, Ozil per dirne alcuni.



quotone!bojan e bihno a giugno fanno le valigie quindi ci potremmo trovare con un leader con esperienza e un icona del milan come kaka...2 giovani ma già garanzie come elsha e balo...una riserva come pazzini e un giovane da far maturare come niang...per me sarebbe perfetto,tanto di cappello alla dirigenza se a giugno fossimo cosi li davanti....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

E' passato un altro giorno... e con la prospettiva che la trattativa Balotelli duri fino al 31, ormai penso si possa dire la parola fine su questa storia.
Anche perchè all'orizzonte non c'è la minima avvisaglia di eventuali cessioni.


----------



## SololaMaglia (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se prendi Balo, Kakà non serve a nulla, sarebbe veramente di troppo e poi non ha un ruolo nel 4-3-3, io mi manterrei con un eventuale tridente Elsha Balo Niang, se avanzano soldi punto su un centrocampista, per Kakà sarebbero solo soldi buttati


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

....per me avere un altro giocatore di qualità non sarebbe male,contando che kaka deve prendere il posto di binho a centrocampo anche rimanendo con questi davanti bisogna investire su qualcuno...
se hai gente che sa giocare il modulo conta relativamente...balo kaka elsa e come riserve pazzini niang i gaserebbe!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2013)

Pazza idea 
Un bel 424 alla Ventura

con ElSha e Niang ali
Balo centravanti e Kaka 2 punta che arretra e lancia per i tagli delle ali


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pazza idea
> Un bel 424 alla Ventura
> 
> con ElSha e Niang ali
> Balo centravanti e Kaka 2 punta che arretra e lancia per i tagli delle ali



se abbiamo giocato per mesi con il emmanuela trequartista credo che questa pazza idea non è poi cosi pazza!! Dobbiamo avere i giocatori che sanno giocare a calcio...i moduli poi è piu facile farli funzionare.


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Attenzione a milan channel....


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Attenzione a milan channel....




Robaccia.....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

balotelli pochissime speranze???......manco sul dubbio lo mettono...mah


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Attenzione a milan channel....



Tutto il contrario di tutto, come sempre.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Attenzione a milan channel....



Fanno il gioco di Galliani!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Robaccia.....



Ma di quanto tempo fa è?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fanno il gioco di Galliani!



me lo auguro...altrimenti è da spararsi...


----------



## robs91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Che pagliacci....sempre più schifato da questa società.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque il canale ufficiale è l'unico che continua ad alimentare dubbi sulla permanenza di Boateng... questo non lo capisco.


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma di quanto tempo fa è?



5 minuti fa 

Dopo una trasmissione intera passata a smentire Kakà e altre operazioni in uscita fanno spuntare questa schermata tra sorrisini vari


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque il canale ufficiale è l'unico che continua ad alimentare dubbi sulla permanenza di Boateng... questo non lo capisco.



oggi leggevo su un forum di tifosi del city che dicevano che boateng era la contropartita chiesta dal city per lasciare libero balotelli....mah...


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sì, a me di questa grafica ha colpito, oltre a Kakà, soprattutto il riferimento a Boateng.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Beh date retta a MC???


Fanno solo il gioco del pelado furioso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2013)

però di boateng ne parlano praticamente solo loro!!di marzio(che ritengo l'unica fonte totalmente affidabile) non credo ne abbia mai parlato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh date retta a MC???
> 
> 
> Fanno solo il gioco del pelado furioso.



E' spazzatura, così come le probabilità di arrivo di Balotelli che indicano loro.

Quello che resta strano, e che tantissimi altri hanno notato, è che dopo settimane intere a smentire categoricamente le cessioni di Abate, Antonini e Robinho, oltre a ribadire il non arrivo di Kakà (e dicono anche nella trasmissione stessa), improvvisamente se ne escono con una schermata conclusiva ad alimentare dubbi su Boateng (??????), Robinho e Kakà.

E poi la gente ha più dubbi su Abate ed Antonini.. perchè Abate ed Antonini sono una certezza che restano, mentre Boateng lo infilano dappertutto?

Io personalmente avverto qualcosa di molto strano attorno a Boateng, solo sensazioni, ma lo scopriremo solo tra tre giorni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2013)

ma come facciamo a vendere boateng?non c'è tempo per trovare un sostituto!e a centrocampo facciamo già abbastanza ridere cosi!


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

C


Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma come facciamo a vendere boateng?non c'è tempo per trovare un sostituto!e a centrocampo facciamo già abbastanza ridere cosi!



Esatto


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Boateng???Bah,per me può anche andare,è praticamente inutile ultimamente,ma credo rimanga,il City se ne fa nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Boateng deve restare.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ora si spiega del pagamento al fisco italiano, farà la pubblicità per la Ringo in Italia...


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che pagliacci....sempre più schifato da questa società.



Ma veramente! Non è possibile che per qualsiasi cosa debbano fare un teatrino assurdo, non se ne può più davvero


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa su twitter dice che Roberto Carlos sta provando a convincerlo ad andare all'Anzhi.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Dalla Spagna: Roberto Carlos sta cercando di convincere Kakà a firmare per l'Anzhi
*
Laudisa


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me potremmo fare una operazione lampo al 31 gennaio, a patto di riuscire a piazzare robinho

Con Kakà e balotelli non mi potrei limiti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me potremmo fare una operazione lampo al 31 gennaio, a patto di riuscire a piazzare robinho
> 
> Con Kakà e balotelli non mi potrei limiti



Ci speravo anch'io, ma prima di dieci minuti fa...
Roberto Carlos è effettivamente a seguire l'allenamento del Madrid, ci sono le foto.. può essere solo una visita visto che era una bandiera, però comincio ad avere seri dubbi...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

se kaka vuole il milan e noi siamo interessati a kaka i russi possono starsene a casa....la volontà di kaka è fondamentale.Mi sa che ha già rifiutato altri club tipo il galatasaray e i galaxy...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Peccato... un giocatore di esperienza un liider che in questo Milan di gioviiini ci stava.. ma onestamente 20 mil cioe praticamente la cifra di balutello, sono troppi per un 30 enne che fà tribuna dai


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peccato... un giocatore di esperienza un liider che in questo Milan di gioviiini ci stava.. ma onestamente 20 mil cioe praticamente la cifra di balutello, sono troppi per un 30 enne che fà tribuna dai



Aspettiamo il 31....


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

ci sono ancora 50 ore....


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Presidente Anzhi: "Nego ogni trattativa per Kakà. Chiedo calma e attesa: o Kakà va al milan o resta al real"*

Occhio.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Come sostengo da un mese Kakà torna. Il Real se ne vuole liberare a tutti i costi, Kakà vuole solo noi. Alla fine dovranno cedere. Via Robinho e dentro Ricky all'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

se arriva sono felice


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Un semo sazi, volemo Ricky  daje pelado


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

sembra che, per fortuna, va in Russia... almeno questo ce lo scampiamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Presidente Anzhi: "Nego ogni trattativa per Kakà. Chiedo calma e attesa: o Kakà va al milan o resta al real"*
> 
> Occhio.



Interessante, molto interessante...
QUindi le squadre di cui parlava Karanka quali sono?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso voglio anche lui. Via robinho, dentro Ricky e andiamo a prendere i gobbi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio anche lui. *Via robinho, dentro Ricky e andiamo a prendere i gobbi*


Anche quella di Cruise era una missione impossibile, però, alla fine...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio anche lui. Via robinho, dentro Ricky e andiamo a prendere i gobbi




....si può fare.....


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Senza precedenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ora che ho la sicurezza di Mario, a determinate condizioni ( 0 per il cartellino ) voglio anche Ricardo.


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2013)

kaka con i soldi di robinho si potrebbe anche fare. 7/8 mln


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Kaka' che ci va a fare all'Anzhi ?


Per prendere i soldi sta al caldo di Madrid


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche quella di Cruise era una missione impossibile, però, alla fine...



e se ce l'ha fatta Cruise...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

portateci anche ricky ora!!!daje


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio anche lui. Via robinho, dentro Ricky e andiamo a prendere i gobbi





dajeeeeeeee


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

A quanto pare a Suma è scappato un lapsus su Kakà parlando di Balotelli e di figure che possono fargli da esempio. Qualcuno ha sentito bene?


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si sentito anche io il lapsus. Ne è poi difficoltosamente uscito dicendo che sarebbe la figura che i tifosi vorrebbero come chioccia per i giovani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ho visto che è stato convocato per la Coppa del Re.

Game over.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Per fortuna. Ci serve gente fresca


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Se le convocazioni valgono come per il caso balotelli.....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è stato convocato per la Coppa del Re.
> 
> Game over.



come balo ieri ....non è detto...concordo su gente fresca,ma kaka mi avrebbe fatto piacere per diversi motivi...oltre che il probabile addio di robinho...
Cmq è strano che continuino a portare avanti una situazione insostenibile sia per il giocatore sia per la società....sono fortunati ad avere i soldi da buttare,altro che fiscalista,questi con le pezze al c....non saprebbero manco come gestirsi a mio parere!12 milioni per un panchinaro?anzi in tribuna?..osceni,altro che prova di forza!Cmq non ho ancora sentito dichiarazioni di galliani...forse a qualcosa sta ancora lavorando e sia lui che il berlusca hanno il desiderio di vedere kaka a milano..sicuramente per il presidentissiomo piu di balotelli...mah vediamo..


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è stato convocato per la Coppa del Re.
> 
> Game over.



L'altro giorno Balotelli era convocato, una settimana fa Mancini ha detto che non si muove, due settimane fa Raiola pure. Com'è finita? 

Il fatto che sia convocato non preclude il possibile arrivo di Kakà di certo.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è stato convocato per la Coppa del Re.
> 
> Game over.



Io invece ieri sera ho visto lo spot della Ringo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

la vedo quasi impossibile


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> la vedo quasi impossibile



Difficile, ma fino al 31 tutte le porte sono aperte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Credo sia diverso dal caso Balotelli.
Mancini e Platt negavano in ogni modo la cessione, mentre Karanka ha ammesso onestamente che le non convocazioni di gennaio dipendevano dal fatto che c'era una trattativa.
Quindi se l'hanno convocato ora è probabile che sia tutto terminato.

Di Marzio oggi dice che l'Anzhi è l'unica pretendente, ma a dire il vero il presidente russo ha smentito ogni interesse.


----------



## James Watson (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oggettivamente quanto può valere adesso kakà?
una decina di milioni?
(chiedo eh)


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il presidente russo dalle dichiarazioni scritte dalla stampa diceva "o resta al real o va al milan"....a me sembra strano,anzi stranissimo il comportamento di galliani...se fosse in procinto un acquisto minore credo si sarebbe fatto vedere ieri...invece niente...chissà..


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

magari cessione in arrivo...


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente quanto può valere adesso kakà?
> una decina di milioni?
> (chiedo eh)



Meno di 10 imho.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Se comprano Kakà vuol dire che in estate ci toccherà vendere El Shaarawy o Niang


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente quanto può valere adesso kakà?
> una decina di milioni?
> (chiedo eh)



per transfertmarket 16 milioni  in realtà credo la metà....


----------



## Livestrong (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho e sheva, ibra e Robinho, balotelli e Kakà?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Io onestamente spero che non se ne faccia niente. Piuttosto che buttare soldi e pagare un ingaggio cospicuo a un giocatore che francamente non è nemmeno la metà di quel che fu, preferisco spendere la pecunia altrove.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Per Kaka è finita
Ormai non ci sono più nemmeno i tempi tecnici: visite mediche transfer ecc
non è come una trattativa in italia


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il transfer può arrivare anche il 6 giugno. L'importante è che depositino il contratto, a fare le visite ci mette 2 ore, 4 se conti il volo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il transfer può arrivare anche il 6 giugno. L'importante è che depositino il contratto, a fare le visite ci mette 2 ore, 4 se conti il volo.



Umh, dubito che con i problemi fisici che ha avuto Kaka e con la pubalgia cronica qualsiasi società compreso il Milan si accontenti di visite mediche di routine


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

ora mourinho cercherà di rinserirlo nel gruppo, certo che i tifosi del real non saranno felicissimi di avere in squadra un giocatore che due settimane fa mandava parole al miele per il Milan.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Ale (30 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per Kaka è finita
> Ormai non ci sono più nemmeno i tempi tecnici: visite mediche transfer ecc
> non è come una trattativa in italia



abbiamo l'accordo con kaka, se perez accettasse una cifra simbolica per il cartellino si chiuderebbe in 10 minuti. Se invece continua a chiedere 20 mln per un giocatore che è praticamente fuori rosa...se lo tenga pure.


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

diciamoci la verità......Balo è potuto arrivare grazia anche alla cessione di Pato, mentre per Kakà o viene ceduto Binho (il quale resterà) oppure non verrà riscattato Bojan!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

bojan non è da riscattare!a 14 milioni poi tanto meno...ogni tanto mi dimentic persino di averlo in rosa...credo l ultima scelt adi allegri ormai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

L'idea del Milan per il doppio colpo era chiara: 20 milioni da spendere tutti per Balotelli, sfruttando la cessione di Pato, e se il Real lo dava gratis allora piazzava anche Kakà.

Se Robinho fosse stato ceduto, come era nelle intenzioni a dicembre, probabilmente sarebbe stata offerta anche una cifra entro i 10 milioni per il cartellino.
La non cessione di Robinho ha chiaramente scombussolato tutti i piani... questa trattativa con il Santos però è stata abbandonata troppo in fretta per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## Ale (30 Gennaio 2013)

diciamola pure tutta. Balotelli e' stato preso perchè ci sono le elezioni, non per le necessità che abbiamo. L'acquisto e' stato fatto, 100-200 mila geni voteranno berlusconi per questo ed il mercato e' finito li.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Umh, dubito che con i problemi fisici che ha avuto Kaka e con la pubalgia cronica qualsiasi società compreso il Milan si accontenti di visite mediche di routine



Questo è vero


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Robinho era da dar via pure a 7 milioni, sarà solo un peso in questi 6 mesi e poi in estate non penso che prenderemo di più...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> diciamola pure tutta. Balotelli e' stato preso perchè ci sono le elezioni, non per le necessità che abbiamo. L'acquisto e' stato fatto, 100-200 mila geni voteranno berlusconi per questo ed il mercato e' finito li.



Secondo il FQ, 400.000


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2013)

infatti il mercato carioca chiude ad aprile e andrà via prima di quella data...


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

si vabè gente io però da glorioso pluriennale Milanista quale sono non ne posso più di sentire che la gente vota Silvio perchè ha il Milan e gli compra i giocatori......

non è certo colpa di chi tifa Milan se poi vince le elezioni!!
io sono stanco di questo concetto populista e privo di senso.....

conosco gente giuventina e interista a bizzeffe che ha votato Silvio e lo sostiene, per i Milanisti questo concetto non è coincidente!!


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

E intanto il nostro Ruiu ha twittato che "certi amori non finiscono..."...


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> E intanto il nostro Ruiu ha twittato che "certi amori non finiscono..."...



Tacesse una buona volta..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il fax del contratto di Tevez, firmato dal giocatore e poi respinto dal Milan, era arrivato in sede alle 18.50 del 31 gennaio.
Quindi le visite mediche c'entrano poco.

Va beh che lì era una sceneggiata con Maxi Lopez...


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Tacesse una buona volta..



Dai che a sto giro ci ha azzeccato!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Dai che a sto giro ci ha azzeccato!



Balotelli non ha ancora firmato... e sta per prendere un aereo...
Fossi al suo posto in questo momento pregherei tutti gli dei dell'Olimpo.


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Balotelli non ha ancora firmato... e sta per prendere un aereo...
> Fossi al suo posto in questo momento pregherei tutti gli dei dell'Olimpo.



It's Marotta time!


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Niente, doveva muoversi qualcosa entro oggi, finita.


----------



## SololaMaglia (30 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo sia finita...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

io ci spero ancora


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Riporto quanto letto sul web, Diogo Kotscho (credo sia tuttora portavoce di Kakà) ha twittato "credo sia più difficile" in riferimento al trasferimento di Kakà al milan in gennaio. Dei tifosi gli chiedevano una risposta del tipo sì, no, forse.


----------



## aklos (30 Gennaio 2013)

See you at June....


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2013)

spero ovviamente di no. stiamo mandando via a calci tutti quelli con un ingaggio alto,e stiamo prendendo giovini. prendere sta minestra riscaldata sarebbe un controsenso,annullerebbe tutto ciò che di buono la società sta finalmente facendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio oggi pensava andasse all'Anzhi, mezz'ora fa ha detto che non ci va.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Cavoli loro si beccano un giocatore in tributo che prende 12 lordi...alla faccia dei disoccupati spagnoli


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Gennaio 2013)

c'erano dei pro e contro per quest'operazione quindi non mi strappo i capelli ma un pò mi spiace sarebbe stato bello rivederlo con noi.

L'importante adesso è che arrivi qualcuno di decente o come difensore centrale o come centrocampista..speriamo bene.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me non è ancora finita.. secondo me questa trattativa è stata usata come copertura per balotelli ma kakà non si sarebbe mai esposto fino a sto punto se non ci fosse stato qualcosa di più sotto...
e sicuramente il real non si tiene un giocatore da 12 mln in tribuna per mesi, la convocazione è solo un mero tentativo di alzare il prezzo e non farlo apparire come fuori rosa quale è.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> secondo me non è ancora finita.. secondo me questa trattativa è stata usata come copertura per balotelli ma kakà non si sarebbe mai esposto fino a sto punto se non ci fosse stato qualcosa di più sotto...
> e sicuramente il real non si tiene un giocatore da 12 mln in tribuna per mesi, la convocazione è solo un mero tentativo di alzare il prezzo e non farlo apparire come fuori rosa quale è.



...ormai mancano meno di 24 ore, vedremo.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

oltretutto abbiamo ceduto in prestito il vice di elsha... quindi qualcuno domani dovrà arrivare sicuramente.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan vuole Ricardo, Kakà vuole il Milan ed è disposto a ridursi pesantemente l'ingaggio per entrare nei nostri parametri, il Real non lo vuole regalare ma vorrebbe gli venisse pagato il cartellino. Se il Real entro domani cambia idea e accetta di liberarsi di lui a qualche milione allora arriverà pure lui.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Sky: Kakà resta al Real Madrid almeno fino a Giugno.*


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Verrà in estate sicuro come la morte...


----------



## Butcher (30 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio se non arriva, dai! 
Giocatore sul viale del tramonto che prenderebbe fottio di soldi. 
E poi ci serve altro a centrocampo.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Certi amori non finiscono  Io dico che arriva lui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah è una mia sensazione eh


----------



## folletto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Certi amori non finiscono  Io dico che arriva lui.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ah è una mia sensazione eh



Dai, ormai è impossibile


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Verrà in estate sicuro come la morte...



in estate mi sa che va direttamente in brasile. 
oppure se vuole rimanere in europa, finirà in turchia, dato che lì non hanno problemi a tirar fuori i soldi per gli ingaggi alti.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

non verrà.
svernerà in brasile o russia. 
garantito.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà aveva senso prenderlo senza sborsare nessun soldo per il cartellino, e difatti questo è (o era) l'orientamento (sacrosanto) del Milan. E a questo prezzo era anche benvenuto. Mi sarei però francamente imbufalito se avessero speso 10/12mln per questo capriccio quando è lampante che a noi servono minimo 3 innesti di qualità tra centrocampo e difesa, e possibilmente giovani o non oltre i 27/28anni.

In ogni caso dubito a questo punto che ci sia ancora possibilità di prenderlo, non solo perchè il tempo è poco ma anche perchè non credo che Perez dopo averci visto portare 20mln freschi freschi a Manchester, sarebbe propenso a non vedere un quattrino.


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Gennaio 2013)

Preferisco Felipe Anderson.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il contratto a cui mancava solo la firma di Perez lo tengono nel cassetto per giugno, condivido il pensiero di Di Marzio.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

O ora o mai più per me. Prendere Kakà ora potrebbe avere ancora senso, ma a giugno no.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai a Giugno ci appiopperanno sto moribondo e diranno " Questo è il nostro grande colpo, siamo a posto così".


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2013)

non credo possa arrivare oggi,farlo arrivare a giugno sarebbe solo follia


----------



## runner (31 Gennaio 2013)

se arriva arriva a giugno....


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2013)

2 erano gli acquisti possibili che avrebbero suscitato clamore e riempito le prime pagine e le trasmissioni TV, Balotelli e Kakà. Se saltava l'affare Balotelli avrebbero investito su Riky. E' arrivato Mario.......Kakà non tornerà più al Milan (per le prossime elezioni sarà troppo vecchio  )


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

ahahahhahah sm dicono che tutto e ancora possibile ahahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

Nosotti a Sky Sport 24 ha detto che Allegri dopo cena ha lanciato una provocazione, sostenendo che se arrivasse un trequartista farà giocare solo due punte.
Commento di Nosotti: "Non abbiamo capito cosa intendesse, ma avrà i suoi motivi"

Non mi hanno convinto, sembrava alludessero a qualcosa.

Inoltre SportMediaset rilancia e dice che non è finita, ma la fonte è Pellegatti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nosotti a Sky Sport 24 ha detto che Allegri dopo cena ha lanciato una provocazione, sostenendo che se arrivasse un trequartista farà giocare solo due punte.
> Commento di Nosotti: "Non abbiamo capito cosa intendesse, ma avrà i suoi motivi"
> 
> Non mi hanno convinto, sembrava alludessero a qualcosa.
> ...



Sarebbe tragico,sopratutto per Elsha e Niang.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Gennaio 2013)

attenzione... il gallo un colpo il 31 lo piazza sempre...


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Se Allegri lo fa giocare trequartista e levare Niang allora è un *********. Avrebbe senso provare a reinventarlo regista, anche se secondo me lo si snaturerebbe molto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

kakà? ahaha ma come si fa non ci sono manco i tempo  e poi niag-balo-el non si toccano!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Gennaio 2013)

un ultimo tentativo lo si farà di sicuro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

No, la squadra deve ruotare attorno a El Shaarawy, se Kakà arriva per far cambiare modulo che vada in Russia a prendere barche di soldi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà ruberebbe solo spazio a Niang. Che stia a casa sua

O arriva un centrocampista dai piedi buoni, o niente


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;114655 ha scritto:


> kakà? ahaha ma come si fa non ci sono manco i tempo  e poi niag-balo-el non si toccano!



I tempi ci sono. Credete che la trattativa l'hanno imbastita oggi? Il discorso Kakà non è mai tramontato. Poi da qui a dire che è già fatta ce ne vuole.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> No, la squadra deve ruotare attorno a El Shaarawy, se Kakà arriva per far cambiare modulo che vada in Russia a prendere barche di soldi



Questa è la mia preoccupazione. Se Allegri lo farà giocare trequartista allora sarebbe solo un danno. Se magari lo reinventa in un'altra posizione del centrocampo allora potrebbe avere il suo perché.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' lo stesso trolleggiamento che Allegri fece a fine conferenza stampa parlando di Kakà.

Un trequartista ce l'ha già ed è Bojan, perchè ipotizzare nuovi arrivi?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> I tempi ci sono. Credete che la trattativa l'hanno imbastita oggi? Il discorso Kakà non è mai tramontato. Poi da qui a dire che è già fatta ce ne vuole.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



bè allegri in questo credo sia il numeri uno


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Gennaio 2013)

4-2-Fantasia con Kakà,Balo,Niang ed El Shaarawy


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Gennaio 2013)

stiamo a vedere, ormai mancano 5 ore


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> I tempi ci sono. Credete che la trattativa l'hanno imbastita oggi? Il discorso Kakà non è mai tramontato. Poi da qui a dire che è già fatta ce ne vuole.



nono per carità pero ne parla solo spormediaset non mi sembra cosi attendibile la gazzetta non dice niente.


----------



## sion (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma dai e' impossibile che arrivi..di cosa stiamo parlando ragazzi..era chiaro ne arrivasse solo uno tra balo e kaka'


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;114684 ha scritto:


> nono per carità pero ne parla solo spormediaset non mi sembra cosi attendibile la gazzetta non dice niente.



Di Marzio ieri ha parlato di Kasami e per finire ha parlato anche di asso nella manica di Galliani. Io sono sicuro che si riferisse a Kakà, solo che non si è voluto esporre.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sion ha scritto:


> ma dai e' impossibile che arrivi..di cosa stiamo parlando ragazzi..era chiaro ne arrivasse solo uno tra balo e kaka'



Elezioni. Quando si tratta di elezioni tutto è possibile. Poi, è ripeto, non è detto che arrivi.


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Gennaio 2013)

Deve rimanere impossibile..

Kakà rovinerebbe solo gli equilibri tattici (quei pochi che ci sono) e toglierebbe spazio a gente come Niang.


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma ormai non dipende dal milan, o il real lo regala, o prestito fino alla scadenza del contratto con il real, o un prezzo ridicolo (inferiore ai 5 M) o non se ne fa nulla, se kakà venisse mettiamo caso con un prestito di un anno, quando poi torna al real gli si raddoppierebbero le tasse attuali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma dai e' impossibile che arrivi..di cosa stiamo parlando ragazzi..era chiaro ne arrivasse solo uno tra balo e kaka'



Dovevano arrivare tutti e due, solamente che Kakà doveva arrivare gratis senza spendere un euro.
La spesa era già stata indirizzata verso Balotelli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Di marzio ha smentito comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Adriano Galliani ha parlato a Mediaset Premium di Ricardo Kakà: "La storia è definitivamente finita. La richiesta era di 18 milioni, tenendo conto dell'età e del costo del salario era francamente impossibile".


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha parlato a Mediaset Premium di Ricardo Kakà: "La storia è definitivamente finita. La richiesta era di 18 milioni, tenendo conto dell'età e del costo del salario era francamente impossibile".



Però guardando il video dell'intervista l'impressione è tutt'altra, anche la reazione alla domanda di Graziano Cesari è indicativa 

Comunque la notizia clamorosa è che Kakà non è stato convocato da Mourinho per la partita di Liga di domani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2013)

Si, dall'intervista di Mediaset l'impressione è esattamente opposta, ci riproverà per giugno.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, dall'intervista di Mediaset l'impressione è esattamente opposta, ci riproverà per giugno.



.....sono convinto anche io che la storia con Kakà non è ancora finita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....sono convinto anche io che la storia con Kakà non è ancora finita.



Ci vorranno mica appioppare sto morbo a giugno spacciandolo come colpo dell'anno e poi dire che siamo a posto cosi?


----------



## Brain84 (2 Febbraio 2013)

A giugno il Real ce lo tirerà dietro e cmq un Kakà in più non può far male se gratis..mal che vada lo si tiene fino a gennaio e poi lo si parcheggia da qualche parte


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo Spormediaset il Milan non avrebbe smesso di pensare al ritorno di Kakà e potrebbe aver solo rinviato l'arrivo del brasiliano a giugno in attesa di dare corso a qualche altra cessione che permetta poi di investire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

io non nego che kakà mi sarebbe piaciuto rivederlo da noi, visti i giocatori che abbiamo noi poteva darci una mano, ma ora basta e andata cosi mo basta ogni sessione di mercato rompere con kakà.


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ne ha parlato anche Suma nel suo attesissimo editoriale. In sostanza, dice, non c'è due senza tre.
L'abbiam cercato nei due ultimi mercati...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Febbraio 2013)

Con i soldi che si dovrebbero spendere per il suo stipendio ci prendo Nainggolan


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo il portale iberico Fichajes.com Kakà avrebbe deciso di restare al Real Madrid fino al giugno in attesa che venga trovata la soluzione che gli consenta di ritornare al Milan.


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Kakà al mensile inglese FourFourTwo in uscita:

Una cosa che non ho mai confessato? Penso sempre che giocare a Milano sia un'esperienza ricca di emozioni. Sono entrato a far parte della storia del club. I tifosi del Milan sono fantastici e mi hanno sempre dimostrato grande affetto. Sono ancora amico di alcuni giocatori della squadra e seguo le partite del Milan ogni week-end.
La più grande delusione sportiva e il più bel complimento ricevuto in carriera? La notte di Istanbul. L'occasione in cui mi sono sentito più orgoglioso è quando Ancelotti mi ha paragonato a Pelè.
Il momento in cui è decollata la mia carriera? Quando ho firmato col Milan, è uno dei club più sognati in Brasile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2013)

abbiamo fatto una scelta quando te ne sei andato sia la società che te quindi sono solo ricordi e basta ma non ti voglio piu a giugno assolutamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2013)

Nel frattempo Mourinho lo ha messo titolare nell'ultima partita e ha fatto un partitone immenso.
Continuo a pensare che sarebbe servito tantissimo come jolly da inserire nella rosa, al posto di certi roiti inutili che abbiamo attualmente.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2013)

Io credo che a gennaio fosse veramente l'ultima occasione buona per prenderlo. Più passa il tempo e meno senso ci sarebbe.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sono 2 anni e mezzo che slitta...


----------



## yelle (11 Febbraio 2013)

dio mio, ma che palle!


----------



## runner (11 Febbraio 2013)

penso che arriverà a giugno.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2013)

io spero di no, ero felice se fosse arrivato a gennaio ma 18 milioni e una ladrata bella che buona, a giugno ci sarà lo stesso problemi, mal che vada scendono a 15 milioni ma proprio ad esagerare. Ormai e troppo tardi passano gli anni per lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che se lo tengano sul gobbo a Madrid

in sintesi:

Sheva è andato via e la sua carriera è finita
Kaka idem

Ibra non c'è giorno che non rimpianga il milan e l'Italia

L'unico soddisfatto per ora appare T Silva, sino a quando?

Un bel monito per i prossimi che vorranno lasciare il milan per soldi


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Finirà la carriera a Madrid o al massimo andrà agli states, punto.


----------



## Re Ricardo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo la buona prova in Liga Kaka torna sulla trattativa che era sul punto di riportarlo al Milan:
"A gennaio ho detto che ero disposto a trovare una soluzione che fosse buona per le varie parti coinvolte. Alla fine si è presentata un'opportunità che era perfetta per me ma non per il club e non si è giunti ad un accordo. Il risultato è stato negativo e positivo allo stesso tempo, perché dopotutto ho ancora l'opportunità di sfruttare queste occasioni concesse dal mister e vincere con il real"


----------



## chicagousait (18 Febbraio 2013)

Nn ne posso più di vedere il nome di Kakà associato a quello del Milan. E' andato via, per avere più soldi, che ora conviva con la sua scelta. 

Da noi era considerato un dio sceso in terra, in quel di Spagna è considerato un giocatore ormai finito. Che si attacchi e continui a giocare altrove...Nn voglio un altro Sheva 2.0


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nn ne posso più di vedere il nome di Kakà associato a quello del Milan. E' andato via, per avere più soldi, che ora conviva con la sua scelta.
> 
> Da noi era considerato un dio sceso in terra, in quel di Spagna è considerato un giocatore ormai finito. Che si attacchi e continui a giocare altrove...Nn voglio un altro Sheva 2.0



Kakà è andato via perchè la società voleva i soldi, cosi come sono andati via Silva ed Ibra.


----------



## honestsimula (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non avrebbe piu' senso nella stagione 2014 avere un Kaka' ormai 30enne.
Sarebbe stata una mossa piu' sensata portarlo questo gennaio insieme a Balotelli per raggiungere la champions.
Spero che basti Mario e che si continui a puntare sulla linea verde come fin ora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà è andato via perchè la società voleva i soldi, cosi come sono andati via Silva ed Ibra.



Se non avesse chiesto e ottenuto con metodi mafiosi un rinnovo all'anno non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di venderlo


----------



## chicagousait (18 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà è andato via perchè la società voleva i soldi, cosi come sono andati via Silva ed Ibra.



C'era il padre che premeva ogni anno di avere un rinnovo faraonico.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Kakà:"Con il Real ho ancora due anni di contratto prima della scadenza e io sono felice in questa società, ma non voglio essere un problema. Se la società deciderà che dovrò andarmene,non mi opporrò".


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kakà:"Con il Real ho ancora due anni di contratto prima della scadenza e io sono felice in questa società, ma non voglio essere un problema. Se la società deciderà che dovrò andarmene,non mi opporrò".


Se volesse venire da noi dovrebbe considerare l'idea di prendere uno stipendio più normale di quello che percepisce al Real.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Se Ancelotti va al real l'anno prossimo, starà sicuramente li


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se Ancelotti va al real l'anno prossimo, starà sicuramente li



Speriamo, per Dio, speriamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Lasciamo stare Ricky dove è e prendiamo Adryan se proprio si vuole fare un investimento...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2013)

*Kakà disposto a tutto pur di tornare? 

Secondo il "Quotidiano Sportivo", secondo cui Kakà vorrebbe tornare in rossonero e pur di tornare al Milan sarebbe disposto a ridursi nettamente l'ingaggio che attualmente percepisce. *


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2013)

Sono 4 anni che vuole tornare a Milano riducendosi l'ingaggio


----------



## runner (15 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi stavolta esageriamo....voglio arrivare a 200 pagine in due settimane per sta notiziona!!

hahahaaa.....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2013)

ma basta...


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2013)

Pensassero a comprare un centrocampista come si deve e non a Kaka. La scorsa estate avrei pure sperato che venisse ma ora non avrebbe proprio senso un ritorno di Riky, non facciamo caXXate.


----------



## Ale (15 Maggio 2013)

ancelotti se lo tiene kaka. forse cede ronaldo..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2013)

ricomincia il tormentone... da noi può giocare solo davanti alla difesa, inizi a meditarci su...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ricomincia il tormentone... da noi può giocare solo davanti alla difesa, inizi a meditarci su...



Finché Kakà non si ritirerà dal calcio il tormentone non verrà mai meno.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2013)

Stando al Corriere dello Sport Berlusconi avrebbe espresso la propria intenzione di riportare al Milan Ricardo Kakà, dopo i tentativi falliti un anno fa, per veder tornare a giocare la sua squadra con 4-3-1-2.


----------



## runner (5 Giugno 2013)

si ma la mia domanda è......

se per caso una partita non gioca Kakà chi ci mettiamo?


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stando al Corriere dello Sport Berlusconi avrebbe espresso la propria intenzione di riportare al Milan Ricardo Kakà, dopo i tentativi falliti un anno fa, per veder tornare a giocare la sua squadra con 4-3-1-2.



perfetto, fumiamoci tutto il budget estivo per finanziare il ritorno di tutta l'allegra famiglia leite. 

poi però non si lamenti se galliani va a prendersi i civelli a zero perchè non c'è una lira. 

p.s. meno male che ancelotti opporrà resistenza e non lo mollerà.


----------



## jaws (5 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma la mia domanda è......
> 
> se per caso una partita non gioca Kakà chi ci mettiamo?



Saponara


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

Per fortuna non arriva visto che arriva Carletto a madrid.


----------



## Doctore (5 Giugno 2013)

ma perche berlusconi non sogna gente come goetze,lewandosky,rooney,ozil,ribery'?!Ringrazio il presidente per i trofei ma per quanto riguarda competenza calcistica e' imbarazzante.
Anche le ultime dichirazioni contro allegri sullle ''visioni diverse''...Incredibile.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Giugno 2013)

Emmobbastaveramenteperò.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Giugno 2013)

4-3-1-2? Pietà. E' come rimettersi a giocare col 4-4-2. Se Allegri è rimasto accettando queste condizioni siamo messi davvero bene...


----------

